# Hive For The Holidays!



## Angel Tarragon

Sporked from: The Hive!

----------

HIVERS SOUND OFF!

Reveille sounding off!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, 25 posts early there, chief.  I guess our only option is to foil your plans by filling up your new thread in the next 16 days.  62 posts a day.
> 
> Alright, listen up, people. What I want from each and every one of you is a post about every gas station, residence, warehouse, farmhouse, henhouse, outhouse and doghouse in the area. Checkpoints go up at fifteen posts. Your target's name is Reveille. Go get him.




You know, I didn't have to post this, but when I saw it I thought of you and thought that you might appreciate it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> You know, I didn't have to post this, but when I saw it I thought of you and thought that you might appreciate it.




Ditto.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7XOFfjiL-U]YouTube - The Muppet Show - Mahna Mahna (version three, 1976)[/ame]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oh, that was freakin' great!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Thats why I love Brits, period. Fact.




Yeah.  Their accents are better then several several of the ones which exist in the US.. I would name states and cities... but then the list would be way too long.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats all the food in the Hive*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> *Eats all the food in the Hive*




 Didn't you just have a salami?


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Didn't you just have a salami?




Yes, but I crave more *meat*.

*Purrs*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Yes, but I crave more *meat*.
> 
> *Purrs*


----------



## Knightfall

*Ho! Ho! Ho!*


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> *Eats all the food in the Hive*




6th post into the new hive.   You are slowing down.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow...  the ending of Heroes gave me hope.....  lol.


----------



## Blackrat

*drinks all the coffee in Hive*

... 

Eugh!

That last cup wasn't coffee!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> *drinks all the coffee in Hive*
> 
> ...
> 
> Eugh!
> 
> That last cup wasn't coffee!!!


----------



## Blackrat

Blackrat said:


> That last cup wasn't coffee!!!




Well, no matter. This Nitric Acid ain't too bad either...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Silly evil undead skaven.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Silly evil undead skaven.




Yes, but I have chocolate. Good chocolate. 85% cocoa content. Makes the back of my mouth feel weird.


----------



## Relique du Madde

That must be the trace amounts of cocaine that is naturally occuring in cocoa.


Wrong plant 

I was thinking Coca not cocoa


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> That must be the trace amounts of cocaine that is naturally occuring in cocoa.
> 
> 
> Wrong plant
> 
> I was thinking Coca not cocoa






Yeah, I meant cocoa. 85% is like extra dark chocolate. Like super extra dark. Normal milk-chocolate has something like 30% and normal dark somewhere around 40%.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I can't stand dark chocolate.  It's too strong.


----------



## Blackrat

Then you'd propably absolutely hate this stuff. It is so strong that it makes the back of your mouth feel somewhat... eh, I can't figure out a proper word... numb is the closest I can think of . One needs a glass of milk after one piece of this


----------



## Relique du Madde

Thats hard core.


----------



## Blackrat

Well guys and gals and Galeros', here's what I had in mind with that map: http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/blackrat/1176-its-maze.html


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

> Didn't in one HIVE thread someone mentioned how all the start up hive websites all crashed and burned?




Well, there was Randomling's House but that finally disappeared about this time last year. But I wouldn't say all the Hive sites crashed and burned - mostly they just slowly drifted away, as small online communities are wont to do.

Morning, Hive!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

> Brits talk funny.




I resemble that comment very strongly.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Then you'd propably absolutely hate this stuff. It is so strong that it makes the back of your mouth feel somewhat... eh, I can't figure out a proper word... numb is the closest I can think of . One needs a glass of milk after one piece of this




That sounds like my kind of chocolate! Mmmmm.


----------



## Ginnel

If your into that Green and Blacks has some nice high percentage chocolate and also lindt, hmm might ask my brother in belgium to send some over 

Speaking of meat I had a sandwhich of my own creation with 3 different types in it Honey roast ham, german salami and chorizo with a bit of whole grain mustard in it.

Haven't we blipped past one of these 15 post checkpoints already?

indeed it is.

"Do you copy frog leader *tccchk* this is G-1 to frog leader I have acquired the target Reveille and have the bogie in my sights 973 post and closing"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well guys and gals and Galeros', here's what I had in mind with that map: http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/blackrat/1176-its-maze.html




Hmm, looks like the Harem of the Demongirl didn't make it in. 

I guess its too much.

OH, and Mornin' hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> "Do you copy frog leader *tccchk* this is G-1 to frog leader I have acquired the target Reveille and have the bogie in my sights 973 post and closing"




I thought you were coaxing uber tortoises?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Hmm, looks like the Harem of the Demongirl didn't make it in.




Oh, it still might get in there . I have a feeling I'm going to need some program that can make pdf's and start to actually compile this setting...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Oh, it still might get in there . I have a feeling I'm going to need some program that can make pdf's and start to actually compile this setting...




I've got Adobe Acrobat 5.0. I can print almost anything out to PDF.

If you want to type into MS Word or other such ducument format and send it my way, I'd be more than happy to make it a PDF and sling it back to you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey is it me or have thread pages shrunk again? Last I thouth, it was 30 posts per page, now its 20. 
This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I've got Adobe Acrobat 5.0. I can print almost anything out to PDF.




Interesting. Optimally I'd want a program that would just let me write and edit it as a PDF already, but I'm not sure if such a program even exist. But I might end up writing this as a RTF file and ask you to convert it to PDF...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Hey is it me or have thread pages shrunk again? Last I thouth, it was 30 posts per page, now its 20.
> This is getting ridiculous.




 It's been 20 for almost a month now . You've been slow to notice...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> If your into that Green and Blacks has some nice high percentage chocolate and also lindt, hmm might ask my brother in belgium to send some over
> 
> Speaking of meat I had a sandwhich of my own creation with 3 different types in it Honey roast ham, german salami and chorizo with a bit of whole grain mustard in it.
> 
> Haven't we blipped past one of these 15 post checkpoints already?
> 
> indeed it is.
> 
> "Do you copy frog leader *tccchk* this is G-1 to frog leader I have acquired the target Reveille and have the bogie in my sights 973 post and closing"




I love Green and Blacks and Lindt chocolate. 

"This is London calling in. No sign of target, code-name Reveille - heading back to pub."


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:


> "This is London calling in. No sign of target, code-name Reveille - heading back to pub."




"Checkpoint Frozen Wasteland checking in. We had few radar blips but they turned out to be geese. Nothing to report. Frozen Wasteland out."


----------



## Ginnel

Reveille said:


> I thought you were coaxing uber tortoises?



What do you think I'm flying on?

Anywho I wonder if anyone noticed that my Custom User Title has pretty much always had 3 words begining with C, U and T (with a lot a leiniency sometimes)   hey it passes the time


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Reveille said:


> Hey is it me or have thread pages shrunk again? Last I thouth, it was 30 posts per page, now its 20.
> This is getting ridiculous.




"Target sighted! Target sighted! Engage! Engage!"

Ah, brilliant. I've done my part. Back to the pub.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> ...had few radar blips but they turned out to be geeze.



Geeze?!  What the heck is that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> What do you think I'm flying on?
> 
> Anywho I wonder if anyone noticed that my Custom User Title has pretty much always had 3 words begining with C, U and T (with a lot a leiniency sometimes)   hey it passes the time




Well I remember you had Under Uber Tree not that long ago.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Geeze?!  What the heck is that?




It's Geese with crazy north/east european spelling...


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> "Checkpoint Frozen Wasteland checking in. We had few radar blips but they turned out to be geeze. Nothing to report. Frozen Wasteland out."





"roger that Frozen Wasteland, our intelligence section has tipped us off he is some where in the post region, reports suggest we start out at 43 and go outwards in a spiraling linear progression, top work on that intelligence Agent Galeros!"

and anigram of Galeros = So lager

blackrat = l'cat bark
Reveille = Evil leer


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> It's Geese with crazy north/east european spelling...




Oh. I like Geese. And Swans. And Ravens. And Doves. 

Hmm, I wonder if there is any bird I don't like?

Ah yes, now I remember! I totally despise buzzards and only have a pasising tolerance for blackbirds.


----------



## Blackrat

I think Owls are propably the coolest birds ever. My favourite NPC (whom I quite regularly use in different Fantasy RPG's) has an Owl Animal Companion.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I think Owls are propably the coolest birds ever. My favourite NPC (whom I quite regularly use in different Fantasy RPG's) has an Owl Animal Companion.




I take it The Secrtet of Nimh is another one of your favorite movies? Gods, I needs to be buying it, it been so damn long since I've seen it (almost a year).


----------



## Blackrat

I actually had to lookit up what you were talking about, but now that I did, yeah! It's been like forever since I saw that. I have to get it on DVD too...


----------



## Demongirl

Galeros said:


> *Eats all the food in the Hive*




 Guess I can't win them all.


----------



## Demongirl

*Good Morning Hive*

Nothing to do to save his life call his wife in
Nothing to say but what a day how's your boy been
Nothing to do it's up to you
I've got nothing to say but it's O.K.
Good morning, good morning...
Going to work don't want to go feeling low down
Heading for home you start to roam then you're in town
Everybody knows there's nothing doing
Everything is closed it's like a ruin
Everyone you see is half asleep.
And you're on your own you're in the street
Good morning, good morning...
After a while you start to smile now you feel cool.
Then you decide to take a walk by the old school.
Nothing has changed it's still the same
I've got nothing to say but it's O.K.
Good morning, good morning...
People running round it's five o'clock.
Everywhere in town is getting dark.
Everyone you see is full of life.
It's time for tea and meet the wife.
Somebody needs to know the time, glad that I'm here.
Watching the skirts you start to flirt now you're in gear.
Go to a show you hope she goes.
I've got nothing to say but it's O.K.
Good morning, good morning...


----------



## Demongirl

Hive for the Holidays eh? I like it.

Now I just need something to nibble on



Reveille said:


>




That'll do.

*eats all the cows*


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Well guys and gals and Galeros', here's what I had in mind with that map: http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/blackrat/1176-its-maze.html



I thought you were supposed to be editing the map more. . . that's why we had to wait.  Or was it just for the write up?  Either way, I do loves me some Labyrinth.



Blackrat said:


> Oh, it still might get in there . I have a feeling I'm going to need some program that can make pdf's and start to actually compile this setting...



I recommend Cute Pdf.  I believe it's free.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I think Owls are propably the coolest birds ever. My favourite NPC (whom I quite regularly use in different Fantasy RPG's) has an Owl Animal Companion.




No love for the Roc?


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> No love for the Roc?



Indeed.  Roc are very tasty birds.

Can you smell how the roc is cooking?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> No love for the Roc?




Thats a fictional bird, we were talking about real-life birds.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Demongirl said:


> Hive for the Holidays eh? I like it.




Demongirl! New avatar, eh? I like it, It's quite sexy.


----------



## The_Warlock

Demongirl said:


> Now I just need something to nibble on




Oh, the commentary I can think of regarding that...


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> "roger that Frozen Wasteland, our intelligence section has tipped us off he is some where in the post region, reports suggest we start out at 43 and go outwards in a spiraling linear progression, top work on that intelligence Agent Galeros!"
> 
> and anigram of Galeros = So lager
> 
> blackrat = l'cat bark
> Reveille = Evil leer




Roger That!

*Bombards the Hive with Geese*


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Oh, the commentary I can think of regarding that...



Eric's grandmother is watching you think.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> I take it The Secrtet of Nimh is another one of your favorite movies? Gods, I needs to be buying it, it been so damn long since I've seen it (almost a year).




That is one of my favorite movies!

Don Bluth is awesome!


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Well guys and gals and Galeros', here's what I had in mind with that map: http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/blackrat/1176-its-maze.html




I like where you are going with this Feast of Galeros.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Eric's grandmother is watching you think.




So am I.  Naughty little Warlock!


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Thats a fictional bird, we were talking about real-life birds.




So no Phoenix either?  Awww, you're no fun.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Eric's grandmother is watching you think.




Luckily, she's not a telepath. She just see's the gears turn.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Demongirl! New avatar, eh? I like it, It's quite sexy.




Indeed it is *VERY* sexy.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> So no Phoenix either?  Awww, you're no fun.




*Gives the doggy a Phoenix to eat*


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> Luckily, she's not a telepath. She just see's the gears turn.




I see what you think.



I like it a lot.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Eric's grandmother is watching you think.




She knows who's naughty and nice
She sees you when you're sleeping
She knows when you're awake
She knows if you've been bad or good
So be good for goodness sake!


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Thats a fictional bird, we were talking about real-life birds.




You obviously have never been to the secret place.


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> Then you'd propably absolutely hate this stuff. It is so strong that it makes the back of your mouth feel somewhat... eh, I can't figure out a proper word... numb is the closest I can think of . One needs a glass of milk after one piece of this




Heh, I like chocolate, I used to not like dark chocolate, but I can eat it now.  I do not think I have ever had anything that strong though.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> *Gives the doggy a Phoenix to eat*




*plays with the Phoenix*

*eats Phoenix*

*Phoenix revives*

*has bad indigestion*

*uses bathroom*

*Phoenix flies away*

*dog moon sad*

*dog moon hungry*


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> She knows who's naughty and nice
> She sees you when you're sleeping
> She knows when you're awake
> She knows if you've been bad or good
> So be good for goodness sake!






Oh noes!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> *plays with the Phoenix*
> 
> *eats Phoenix*
> 
> *Phoenix revives*
> 
> *has bad indigestion*
> 
> *uses bathroom*
> 
> *Phoenix flies away*
> 
> *dog moon sad*
> 
> *dog moon hungry*




Here, have a sandwich filled with meat instead.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> I see what you think.
> I like it a lot.




A dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste.

That said, get your own.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> You obviously have never been to the secret place.




Is that related to neverneverland?


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> So no Phoenix either?  Awww, you're no fun.



No!  Phoenix is real!  I've been there!  It's the female (hey! would you look at that!) that's the myth!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> Here, have a sandwich filled with meat instead.




Is it Phoenix meat?


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> A dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste.
> 
> That said, get your own.




I have my own.  I am using it right now for certain activities.


----------



## Ginnel

Woot work is almost over *does a Snoopy dance, tappity, tappity, tappity*

T-10 mins and counting

also we have reached 4 milestones for the Rev Hunt and are nearly at the fifth woop woop! EDIT: make that we're at 5!

(I may have to summon a Hive soon its been a long time coming )


----------



## Dog Moon

The_Warlock said:


> A dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste.
> 
> That said, get your own.




A dirty mime is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Is it Phoenix meat?




No, it is secret meat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> So no Phoenix either?  Awww, you're no fun.




Hey, Dire Ravens, Phoenixes and Rocs are my three fave fictional birds. 

It's just that Balckrat & I weren't talking about fictional birds.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Woot work is almost over *does a Snoopy dance, tappity, tappity, tappity*
> 
> T-10 mins and counting
> 
> also we have reached 4 milestones for the Rev Hunt and are nearly at the fifth woop woop!
> 
> (I may have to summon a Hive soon its been a long time coming )




Indeed, the Rev hunt is going well.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> A dirty mime is a terrible thing to waste.




I once ate a dirty mime.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> You obviously have never been to the secret place.



I have been to the secret place. Those birds aren't allowed on Earth though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> Woot work is almost over *does a Snoopy dance, tappity, tappity, tappity*
> 
> T-10 mins and counting
> 
> also we have reached 4 milestones for the Rev Hunt and are nearly at the fifth woop woop! EDIT: make that we're at 5!
> 
> (I may have to summon a Hive soon its been a long time coming )




Victory shall be mine!


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Hey, Dire Ravens, Phoenixes and Rocs are my three fave fictional birds.



Unhappy Simurgh is unhappy.  Why do you slight him?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Unhappy Simurgh is unhappy.  Why do you slight him?




Whats a simurgh?


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Whats a simurgh?




It is the opposite of a pimurgh.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> I have been to the secret place. Those birds aren't allowed on Earth though.




Yes they are.  You just can not see them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> It is the opposite of a pimurgh.




 Whats a pimurgh?


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Victory shall be mine!




We shall see about that my worthy foe!


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Victory shall be mine!



No, soon we shall be celebrating a Happy New Hive in time for January 1st.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> No, it is secret meat.




Oh, so its like hotdog meat, eh?


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Whats a pimurgh?




It is distantly related to a timurgh.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Whats a simurgh?



Not "a", "the".  Wise old bird that lives atop the mountain and is the font of all wisdom or something like that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Yes they are.  You just can not see them.




WOOP! WOOP! WOOP!

Dimensional alert! Dimensional alert!

We have cross contamination!

Retrieve and extract the targets.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> Oh, so its like hotdog meat, eh?




Perhaps, or it could be meat from the secret place filled with secret meat.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Oh, so its like hotdog meat, eh?



Ah, the mystery man was not meant to know.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> WOOP! WOOP! WOOP!
> 
> Dimensional alert! Dimensional alert!
> 
> We have cross contamination!
> 
> Retrieve and extract the targets.




It is too late.  They have already infiltrated the internal structure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> It is distantly related to a timurgh.




Lets get to the root of things; whats an aimurgh?


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Unhappy Simurgh is unhappy.  Why do you slight him?




Oooooo, do not mess with the Simurgh.  And I thought Simurgh was female...


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Lets get to the root of things; what an aimurgh?




A creature that is believed to have sprung from the distantly related species of bigds.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> I once ate a dirty mime.



Kinky.  I'll bet she was a screamer, eh?

. . .

Or not, really, I guess.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Ah, the mystery man was not meant to know.




Unless they are made of beef!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> It is too late.  They have already infiltrated the internal structure.




WOOP WOOP WOOP

They have already infiltrated the internal structure.

Set phasers to fun. Find and play with.

Get your headout of the gutter!

We have acquired the target!

*Hugs a Phoenix*


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Kinky.  I'll bet she was a screamer, eh?
> 
> . . .
> 
> Or not, really, I guess.




Getting a little vore here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Kinky.  I'll bet she was a screamer, eh?
> 
> . . .
> 
> Or not, really, I guess.




Hey, behind closed doors...


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> I once ate a dirty mime.




None of us are surprised.

I once tried mime, but I can never speak of what happened.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:


> A dirty mime is a terrible thing to waste.




Right up there with Grade "A" Hobo Meat...


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> WOOP WOOP WOOP
> 
> They have already infiltrated the internal structure.
> 
> Set phasers to fun. Find and play with.
> 
> Get your headout of the gutter!
> 
> We have acquired the target!
> 
> *Hugs a Phoenix*




Too late.  They have won.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> None of us are surprised.
> 
> I once tried mime, but I can never speak of what happened.




Or can YOU!


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> Right up there with Grade "A" Hobo Meat...




I have had that too!


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Oooooo, do not mess with the Simurgh.  And I thought Simurgh was female...



Doh.  She is, you are quite right.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:


> It is too late.  They have already infiltrated the internal structure.




You WILL be assimilated.  Resistance is futile.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Too late.  They have won.




I know. They've been hugged!


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Hey, behind closed doors...




No need to do that.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Kinky.  I'll bet she was a screamer, eh?
> 
> . . .
> 
> Or not, really, I guess.




I'm sure it all had to do with the Invisible Box.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:


> You WILL be assimilated.  Resistance is futile.




Ababababababa


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Getting a little vore here.



I was going more for the euphamism rather than the voraphilia angle.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> I'm sure it all had to do with the Invisible Box.



Now that's just dirty.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> I know. They've been hugged!




HUGGED BY SPIKES!


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Now that's just dirty.




Dirtier than you could ever imagine.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> Now that's just dirty.




How can you tell, it's INVISIBLE.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> No need to do that.




 You went down on her in public?!


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> I was going more for the euphamism rather than the voraphilia angle.




HAH, I KNEW IT.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> You went down on her in public?!




Hey now, Grandma is watching.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> How can you tell, it's INVISIBLE.






Um, it might want to put some clothes on or something.


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> How can you tell, it's INVISIBLE.




He can see the unseeable.


----------



## The_Warlock

Must


NOT


respond...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Hey now, Grandma is watching.




 What, from her urn?


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Um, it might want to put some clothes on or something.




No, YOU need to put some clothes on.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> He can see the unseeable.




He's a frog. I thought he could just see flies...


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> Must
> 
> 
> NOT
> 
> 
> respond...




Please do.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> No, YOU need to put some clothes on.




WHAT?!

Are you kidding?  I'm already wearing three layers of clothes to keep warm.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> What, from her urn?




She is here in spirit.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> He can see the unseeable.



XXX-ray vision?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_Warlock said:


> He's a frog. I thought he could just see flies...




Perhaps the Lord of the Flies?


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> XXX-ray vision?




Yes.


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> He's a frog. I thought he could just see flies...



Now I must fight the urge to respond.  We're going to get a mod in here any minute now, I can tell.


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> Perhaps the Lord of the Flies?




No, he is KING of the Flies!


----------



## The_Warlock

Reveille said:


> What, from her urn?




Mock not the Spirit of the Great Grandma, or else she shall smite thee with the great ModHammer...


----------



## Wereserpent

Reveille said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> Are you kidding?  I'm already wearing three layers of clothes to keep warm.




Okay, then put on some more.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> She is here in spirit.



Well if thats the case, then so is my dad and Gary Gygax. 

Maybe they're all gathered around an ethereal gaming table.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> Okay, then put on some more.




Hell no. I don't want to sweat to the oldies.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight Hive, have a pleasant evening.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Um, it might want to put some clothes on or something.




Or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:


> Goodnight Hive, have a pleasant evening.




Later Tallarn. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Or else it gets the hose again.




Jeeze Louise, has no one else in the hive seen Mystery Men?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Hell no. I don't want to sweat to the oldies.



[Voice=Richard Simmons]Alright everybody!  Who's ready to get healthy!!!!![/Voice]


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Jeeze Louise, has no one else in the hive seen Mystery Men?



Two hands there, son.


----------



## Mr. Beef

Reveille said:


> Jeeze Louise, has no one else in the hive seen Mystery Men?




I've seen bits and pieces of it, but not the whole thing.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Jeeze Louise, has no one else in the hive seen Mystery Men?




I remember that line.  Something like "Maybe you should put some shorts or something ...if you want to keep fighting crime today."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> [Voice=Richard Simmons]Alright everybody!  Who's ready to get healthy!!!!![/Voice]




ACK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alright, who let in the rainbow?


----------



## Mr. Beef

hafrogman said:


> [Voice=Richard Simmons]Alright everybody!  Who's ready to get healthy!!!!![/Voice]




_Mr. Beef runs screaming from the hive. Runs into a brick wall and falls on the ice._ 

Am I dead or is this Ohio?


----------



## hafrogman

Mr. Beef said:


> _Mr. Beef runs screaming from the hive. Runs into a brick wall and falls on the ice._
> 
> Am I dead or is this Ohio?



Funnily enough, you're dead.  You'd be surprised how often Hell gets mistaken for Ohio.  Or is that vice versa?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> You'd be surprised how often Hell gets mistaken for Ohio.  Or is that vice versa?




I thought that was Philadelphia.


----------



## hafrogman

*looks around*

Come on people.  We'll never get this Hive filled at this rate.  Look, I'll send Richard Simmons away.  He won't bother you all any more, honest.

...

*quietly goes out back and puts a bullet into Richard's head, mercy killing style*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn.....  LAst night was a busy!  Looks like we'll hit at least 500 by Xmas.


----------



## Wereserpent

Woo hoo


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros you didn't eat Mr Beef?  Is it because he's sentient?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Galeros you didn't eat Mr Beef?  Is it because he's sentient?



Notice he hasn't posted in a few hours.  Are you SURE Galeros didn't eat him?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah since he is still Mr Beef and not Mr. #2.


----------



## Wereserpent

I may or may not have eaten Mr. Beef.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah since he is still Mr Beef and not Mr. #2.



-"I'm a farmer, and my job's earthy!"
-"I'm a fireman, and my job's firey!"
-"I'm a sewage worker, and my job's. . .  not very nice, really."


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> -"I'm a farmer, and my job's earthy!"
> -"I'm a fireman, and my job's firey!"
> -"I'm a sewage worker, and my job's. . .  not very nice, really."




.....

I'm a monk and my job is monkey.?!?!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> .....
> 
> I'm a monk and my job is monkey.?!?!



I thought Mycanid was our only monk.  How many D&D playing monks are there?!?


----------



## Mycanid

Relique du Madde said:


> .....
> 
> I'm a monk and my job is monkey.?!?!






hafrogman said:


> I thought Mycanid was our only monk.  How many D&D playing monks are there?!?




Talk about bizarre timing to pop into this place again!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:


> Talk about bizarre timing to pop into this place again!



Yeah, that's kind of eerie.  There's been a couple of other times when people show up from nowhere just as soon as the right button is pushed.

How's everything with you?



...

*drops a load of food into the Hive*
*just testing*


----------



## Ginnel

*pounces on the food*

*slips then saunters away as if he meant to do it*


----------



## Evilhalfling

*snags the donuts out of the pile and stacks them on a carrot for easy of carrying.* 


you know this is more of an ant hive than a honey hive.  We are better at bringing food in than storing it.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats the remaining food*


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> *Eats the remaining food*



41 minutes.  Not bad, but not as impressive as Mycanid.


----------



## Dog Moon

*goes hungry*

*is sad*


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Has cookies*


----------



## Dog Moon

*is even sadder*


----------



## Relique du Madde

What's wrong dogmoon?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Elo Mr Owl.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Elo Mr Owl.




I'm not an Owl, I'm a Cat.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I'm not an Owl, I'm a Cat.




Cat...... cowl....... cowl.


----------



## Relique du Madde

One Week till Xmas.... and I haven't gotten anybody's presents :^O


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Cat...... cowl....... cowl.



Not sure about that, but I do know that some cats howl. I've heard Fruity do it many times.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Not sure about that, but I do know that some cats howl. I've heard Fruity do it many times.




And Bast tries her best to bark... It's a very weird sound.

Fru is female right? Has she been sterilized? Female cats tend to make quite a lot of noice when in heat... Usually howling.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> One Week till Xmas....




It's next Thursday. You're off by a day. 

I still need to activate the Gift Cards I bought for my sister.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> And Bast tries her best to bark... It's a very weird sound.
> 
> Fru is female right? Has she been sterilized? Female cats tend to make quite a lot of noice when in heat... Usually howling.




Yep, she's been spayed. Fruity only makes a lot of noise when she's in defense mode. She 'stalks' her prey through windows and glass doors and moans and screeches when they get too close.

When Fruity howls its normally bcause she's feeling lonely. All I have to do is call out to her and she comes running.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:


> I still need to activate the Gift Cards I bought for my sister.




Whoop. Didn't realize they were activated upon purchase.

I got her two P.F. Changs gift cards, one for the amount of $50 the other for $25.

For those of you that don't know what P.F. Changs is, its a chain of Chinese Bistro restaurants. Very popular and expensive.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique! Where are you. I posted a character background to our OOC... I want to know what you think...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Relique! Where are you. I posted a character background to our OOC... I want to know what you think...




Posted what I've worked up so far for my character's background...
Michelle Anette Fox


----------



## Relique du Madde

Too many threads to watch lolol.


Rev I saw Michelle's BG.  Looks fine.  I also threw out some little addons to it to make her semi infamous (in hollywood)...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Too many threads to watch lolol.
> 
> 
> Rev I saw Michelle's BG.  Looks fine.  I also threw out some little addons to it to make her semi infamous (in hollywood)...




 Love it.

EDIT: More and more I'm seeing her as the antithesis of Michael J. Fox.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, Hive!

Another busy day for me, won't be about much...


----------



## Ginnel

*tappity tappity tappity* not another snoopy dance thats me doing my work, data inputting at the moment, piles and piles and piles of it


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> *tappity tappity tappity* not another snoopy dance thats me doing my work, data inputting at the moment, piles and piles and piles of it




You're doing data entry, I'm testing to see if our new computer system is going to work a) properly or indeed b) at all.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Control Alt Delete?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Control Alt Delete?




Hah, I wish it were so simple.

We have many problems around permissions being set up properly, about data importing from the previous system, all that stuff.

Ooooh, the fun!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm....  maybe KILL (database) would work


----------



## Blackrat

Or do like we finns do. If it doesn't work, hit (or kick) it until it does... You'd be surpriced how well that works...

Though I'm not completely sure on it working on database issues...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Wow, busy hive. Are people already having holidays or what? Don't you have to work or something?

Don't I have to work?  

Dang, look, a cow with two heads is flying over there ...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm....  maybe KILL (database) would work




I think that's not a good idea, somehow. 

Right, lunchtime over! Back to work!


----------



## Relique du Madde

And... I'm out.  *passes out*  You guys kept me awake way past my usual 3-4 am limit with all those questions for the pbp..

Be back in 6 - 8 hours.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> And... I'm out.  *passes out*  You guys kept me awake way past my usual 3-4 am limit with all those questions for the pbp..
> 
> Be back in 6 - 8 hours.




Sorry...  So good night... Uhm... Morning... Later


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> And... I'm out.  *passes out*  You guys kept me awake way past my usual 3-4 am limit with all those questions for the pbp..
> 
> Be back in 6 - 8 hours.




Whoops.

See you tomorrow, then.


----------



## hafrogman

Yes, shame on you all for keeping him up so late!

...

Really, this time it's not my fault.  I was asleep myself.
I wish I still were.  Warm and cozy in bed, cold and wet outside.  And now I'm at work.  *sigh*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hafrogman said:


> Yes, shame on you all for keeping him up so late!
> 
> ...
> 
> Really, this time it's not my fault.  I was asleep myself.
> I wish I still were.  Warm and cozy in bed, cold and wet outside.  And now I'm at work.  *sigh*




You have no idea how hard I'm finding it to get up in the mornings at the moment.

At least now our house heating is fixed, the place isn't stone cold freezing first thing in the morning.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Its especially cold and dreary here in Scottsdale over the last couple of days. Still is.

I wish I didn't have to have my bed near a wal to feel safe while sleeping. I think I'm gonna bust another blanket tonight.


----------



## Ginnel

Tallarn said:


> You have no idea how hard I'm finding it to get up in the mornings at the moment.
> 
> At least now our house heating is fixed, the place isn't stone cold freezing first thing in the morning.



Our house heating doesn't go on till I get back from work, our doors front and back are all wooden with at least 2mm gaps in both we don't have double glazing 

I walk downstairs in me shorts put shower on wait for shower to warm up 30 seconds ish and jump in thats my morning warmth 

I'm quite good in the cold  not nesh like most people 

*Nesh* is an English dialect adjective meaning unusually susceptible to cold weather and there is no synonym for this use.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm only Nesh  first thing in the morning when trying to get out of bed.  Otherwise, I'm fine.  Maybe a little when sitting indoors and it's too cold [makes me sort of feel like hibernating] but outside, even here in Minnesota I've worn a sweatshirt throughout the winter last few years.  I don't think there's been a dozen times in the last few years that I've actually worn my winter jacket which is still kept in storage deep in my closet.

[Temperature on Monday, btw was -5 with a windchill of -25]


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> I'm quite good in the cold  not nesh like most people.



I am indeed a nesh.
Instead I have adapted to the heat.
I take great pleasure in looking people in the eyes and informing them that it's only "warm", not officially "hot" until 105 F (40.6 C).  Then I tell them to "Man up, Nancy!".  
Mmmm. . . summer.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

This is me signing off for the day!

Goodnight, Hive!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> I am indeed a nesh.
> Instead I have adapted to the heat.
> I take great pleasure in looking people in the eyes and informing them that it's only "warm", not officially "hot" until 105 F (40.6 C).  Then I tell them to "Man up, Nancy!".
> Mmmm. . . summer.




The's guy's name is Nancy?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> The's guy's name is Nancy?



No, it's a psychological technique.  By calling a male by an obviously female name, I am implying that he is in fact a woman.  And due to the pervasive effects of our culture's dismissal and marginalization of women over the past 6,000 years or so, I am attributing to him the qualities of being weak and incapable of dealing with such things as warm weather.  By removing his gender identity, I have in turn questioned his very worth.  Thus, I invite him to "man up", i.e. reclaim his own identity, but only by conforming to my world view.  I.e., the warm weather is quite pleasant, and only by agreeing with me, can he truly return to any value in my eyes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> No, it's a psychological technique.  By calling a male by an obviously female name, I am implying that he is in fact a woman.  And due to the pervasive effects of our culture's dismissal and marginalization of women over the past 6,000 years or so, I am attributing to him the qualities of being weak and incapable of dealing with such things as warm weather.  By removing his gender identity, I have in turn questioned his very worth.  Thus, I invite him to "man up", i.e. reclaim his own identity, but only by conforming to my world view.  I.e., the warm weather is quite pleasant, and only by agreeing with me, can he truly return to any value in my eyes.




Whoa. Thats seriously twisted.

Me, I'd say "Pfft, Whatever." and walk away without a care.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> No, it's a psychological technique.  By calling a male by an obviously female name, I am implying that he is in fact a woman.  And due to the pervasive effects of our culture's dismissal and marginalization of women over the past 6,000 years or so, I am attributing to him the qualities of being weak and incapable of dealing with such things as warm weather.  By removing his gender identity, I have in turn questioned his very worth.  Thus, I invite him to "man up", i.e. reclaim his own identity, but only by conforming to my world view.  I.e., the warm weather is quite pleasant, and only by agreeing with me, can he truly return to any value in my eyes.




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIMgEEASoWQ]YouTube - Johnny Cash - A Boy Named Sue[/ame]


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:


> Whoa. Thats seriously twisted.



Pfft, Whatever.

*walks away without a care*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:


> Pfft, Whatever.
> 
> *walks away without a care*




See? That felt good, didn't it?


----------



## Relique du Madde

"Hate leads to suffering..."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> "Hate leads to suffering..."




Peace is a lie, there is only passion.
Through passion, I gain strength.
Through strength, I gain power.
Through power, I gain victory.
Through victory my chains are broken.
The force shall free me.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Peace is a lie, there is only passion.
> Through passion, I gain strength.
> Through strength, I gain power.
> Through power, I gain victory.
> Through victory my chains are broken.
> The force shall free me.




Lost you we had to the dark side... yes.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Johnny Cash - A Boy Named Sue




One of my favourite songs too. I have one old vinyl album that has a "Bleep" on it during this song 

I mean seriously! There's gotta be something strange about censoring music albums...


----------



## Relique du Madde

That still happens today...  At wall mart they used to sell censored (for air play) albums where the  vocal track cuts out.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> That still happens today...  At wall mart they used to sell censored (for air play) albums where the  vocal track cuts out.




Wow... I had no idea. This particular album is the only one I've EVER heard with a "Bleep". You know, it's the "Son-of-a-B..." line that was bleeped out.


----------



## Relique du Madde

This sucks... I can't find my red sharpee so I can't go crazy on this one gift card i got for my Gf like i planned to do...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> Pfft, Whatever.
> 
> *walks away without a care*




How can you walk without care? Do you want to die like so many others of your fellow amphibians, run over by a car? At least look left and right!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Don't forget about the snakes! They also like catching errant amphibians.


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> This sucks... I can't find my red sharpee so I can't go crazy on this one gift card i got for my Gf like i planned to do...




I'm not sure I understand that sentance, red sharpee? hang on is it a pen to colour the card in?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> I'm not sure I understand that sentance, red sharpee? hang on is it a pen to colour the card in?




Sharpee is a brand of permanent marker pens in the US that could basically write on any surface.   I was going to use it to draw onto the gift card I got for my GF.

The gift card had several ginger bread men on it.  One of them had part of it's head bitten off.



WTF?!?!  Some Guy won the $111 million dollar Ca lottery jackpot... using the same numbers on 11 tickets.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Relique du Madde said:


> WTF?!?!  Some Guy won the $111 million dollar Ca lottery jackpot... using the same numbers on 11 tickets.



Since lottery usually is a losing game anyway... that sounds like a perfectly good plan - I mean you have nothing to lose, no? 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> WTF?!?!  Some Guy won the $111 million dollar Ca lottery jackpot... using the same numbers on 11 tickets.




Congratulations to him!


----------



## Blackrat

3 hours to go. Then my weekend starts ! Next week I have work on Monday & Tuesday and then it's a five-day-weekend


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> 3 hours to go. Then my weekend starts ! Next week I have work on Monday & Tuesday and then it's a five-day-weekend




Hmm i have 9 and a half hours left from today and tomorrow, then i have 13 days off coming back to work on friday the 2nd before i have a well desvered weekend off


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Hmm i have 9 and a half hours left from today and tomorrow, then i have 13 days off coming back to work on friday the 2nd before i have a well desvered weekend off




I am in tomorrow, then Monday - heading from work directly to the hotel by the airport so that early Tuesday morning me and the wife can fly out to Florence, Italy, and have our annual four day Xmas holiday.


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> How can you walk without care? Do you want to die like so many others of your fellow amphibians, run over by a car? At least look left and right!



Ha!  Have you never played Frogger?  I am a master of vehicular avoidance navigation.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> Ha!  Have you never played Frogger?  I am a master of vehicular avoidance navigation.




But does this mean you walk without care?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hafrogman said:


> Ha!  Have you never played Frogger?  I am a master of vehicular avoidance navigation.




But are you a *GRAND* Master of Vehicular Avoidance Navigation?

And sorry to pimp myself so shamelessly, but I've just updated both Story Hours that I'm involved in. Please go and read, and leave comments if there is anything you'd like to say! I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> But does this mean you walk without care?



Only after I *pfft*.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Right, I'm nearly off home.

Have a pleasant evening, Hive, and see you tomorrow!


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> WTF?!?!  Some Guy won the $111 million dollar Ca lottery jackpot... using the same numbers on 11 tickets.




So are the taxes taken out the same winning 110 mil and 11 batches of 10 mil or would the 11 batches of 10 mil actually have slightly few taxes taken out?

[Cause usually the higher the amount the more taxes taken out, I think.  I don't know.  Anyone here that DOES know?]


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Only after I *pfft*.




Pass gas?


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Ha!  Have you never played Frogger?  I am a master of vehicular avoidance navigation.




It makes perfect sense that you would be excellent at Frogger.  Do you have nightmares about being in that game?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> Pass gas?




 Eew.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> [Cause usually the higher the amount the more taxes taken out, I think.  I don't know.  Anyone here that DOES know?]



Assuming American tax laws, the taxes should be the same.  It's just normal income taxes, and the 35% bracket is the highest it goes, and starts quite a bit below $10 million.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Assuming American tax laws, the taxes should be the same.  It's just normal income taxes, and the 35% bracket is the highest it goes, and starts quite a bit below $10 million.




Eh, it may start quite a bit below 10 million, but I'm POSITIVE it's WAY about 25k.  So I wouldn't really know anything about that, sadly.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Eh, it may start quite a bit below 10 million, but I'm POSITIVE it's WAY about 25k.  So I wouldn't really know anything about that, sadly.



Heh, I think you'll find you're closer to it than 10 mill.  I think it's something like $250,000 $357,701 (approximately).  But honestly, I'm in no real danger of finding out soon, either.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Heh, I think you'll find you're closer to it than 10 mill.  I think it's something like $250,000 $357,701 (approximately).  But honestly, I'm in no real danger of finding out soon, either.




If that's the case, he would have had to have bought 308 tickets in order to make sure he was in the slightly worse taxation rate, which WOULD be worth it even if the difference was only 1% difference, but seriously, who would buy 308 tickets of the same number in hopes to make sure that IF you win, you split it 308 ways to make sure you're in the lesser tax bracket?


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> If that's the case, he would have had to have bought 308 tickets in order to make sure he was in the slightly worse taxation rate, which WOULD be worth it even if the difference was only 1% difference, but seriously, who would buy 308 tickets of the same number in hopes to make sure that IF you win, you split it 308 ways to make sure you're in the lesser tax bracket?



No, no, no.  My earlier point was that the winnings are not taxed separately from your income.  I think they take it out before paying you, to make sure it gets paid. . . but, if you won 110,000 different $1,000 prizes, you'd be paying tax on an income of $110,000,000.

P.S., for your own reference, you're nowhere near the top tax bracket, but be sure to never earn between $32,551 and $36,890.  You're only $7500 from the 15% - 25% jump.  Once you hit that point, you need to earn another 4k just to break even.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> No, no, no.  My earlier point was that the winnings are not taxed separately from your income.  I think they take it out before paying you, to make sure it gets paid. . . but, if you won 110,000 different $1,000 prizes, you'd be paying tax on an income of $110,000,000




Oh yeah.  Duh.  I freaking knew this.  I deal with payroll...  Guess I haven't had enough caffeine yet this morning afternoon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Oh yeah.  Duh.  I freaking knew this.  I deal with payroll...  Guess I haven't had enough caffeine yet this morning afternoon.




I'll give you a buck on tuesday for a 10 dollar raise today.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'll give you a buck on tuesday for a 10 dollar raise today.




Okay, let me add Relique du Madde to the payroll.  I'm gonna need your address, social security number, allowances claimed, married status and date of birth.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Okay, let me add Relique du Madde to the payroll.  I'm gonna need your address, social security number, allowances claimed, married status and date of birth.




1234 Your Street Rd
Your Town, California, 92647

123-45-6789
Undisclosed
Single
Secret


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> 1234 Your Street Rd
> Your Town, California, 92647
> 
> 123-45-6789
> Undisclosed
> Single
> Secret



I'm not certain that all this information is legitimate.  Better run him through E-verify to be sure.  Check he's not one of them illegals.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I would have gotten away with it too if it weren't for you kids and your pesky frog too!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> I would have gotten away with it too if it weren't for you kids and your pesky frog too!



Rooby-Rooby-RIBBIT!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hafrogman said:


> Rooby-Rooby-RIBBIT!




Morning, Hive!

I seemed to have arrived at the conclusion of the story.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Which story?


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> Rooby-Rooby-RIBBIT!



Want a Roobysnack?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Want a Roobysnack?




Yuh I wanna Roobysnack! Want! Want! Want!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Woohoo, today I went to the doctor to create some blood samples for a typification. I am a potential candidate as a donor for some blood stem cells (or possibly even bone marrow)... 
I got a surprise call last Friday. I totally forget that I ever registered myself as a donor. L

I got the blood samples via mail and had to get them at the post office. The man at the counter identified the package and told me that he was also registered and once got through the entire process. He already had the train tickets ready when the hospital called that the patient was in a too bad shape for the procedure. 
The doctor taking the samples today was a potential candidate three times now, and in each case the final typification indicated she was not suited for the patient. 
Let's hope for the poor guy (or gal) that needs it that they found their donor, and in time, too.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I have put in a request for my username to be changed. Watch this space!

Once it's done I'll probably change my pic, too.


----------



## hafrogman

Tallarn said:


> I have put in a request for my username to be changed. Watch this space!
> 
> Once it's done I'll probably change my pic, too.



So, wait. . . that's NOT a picture of the real you?!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

hafrogman said:


> So, wait. . . that's NOT a picture of the real you?!




Surprsingly not.

Nor, I must confess, am I nigh-immortal, nor can I teleport or give cryptic advice to regenerating time-travellers.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

MERRY XMAS, HIVE!

I'm off now and I'm unlikely to be back online until the New Year (or at least not back on ENWorld) so have a fantastic time and see you soon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Good morning everyone.  Or just good morning to myself if no one else is around...


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:


> Good morning everyone.  Or just good morning to myself if no one else is around...



Well, I'm certainly not here.  I don't know about anyone else. . .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tallarn said:


> Surprsingly not.
> 
> Nor, I must confess, am I nigh-immortal, nor can I teleport or give cryptic advice to regenerating time-travellers.




Just ruin our expectations.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Well, I'm certainly not here.  I don't know about anyone else. . .




I'm omnipresent.  When you think I'm not here... I'm here.  Of course that doesn't mean that I"m paying attention.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> When you think I'm not here... I'm here.



. . . But now, if I were to think you were not here, I'd remember this fact and know you to be here, but then in knowing that you ARE here, I'd stop believing you to be absent, thus stopping your presence from being predetermined, and allowing me to once again think that you are not here and then. . . oh dear.

*head asplodes*


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> . . . But now, if I were to think you were not here, I'd remember this fact and know you to be here, but then in knowing that you ARE here, I'd stop believing you to be absent, thus stopping your presence from being predetermined, and allowing me to once again think that you are not here and then. . . oh dear.
> 
> *head asplodes*




Hands Froggy an air tight Iron box.

There might be a cat in this box... is it alive?


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Hands Froggy an air tight Iron box.
> 
> There might be a cat in this box... is it alive?



Heh.  That reminds me.  I was thinking that a Frankensteinesque villain would be fun for M&M.  Shroedinger as the mad scientist, and then the simultaneously alive and dead zombie kitties as his minions.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Heh.  That reminds me.  I was thinking that a Frankensteinesque villain would be fun for M&M.  Shroedinger as the mad scientist, and then the simultaneously alive and dead zombie kitties as his minions.




Hmmm....  maybe that's the secret of undead....  

Oh yeah.. I might steal that idea MWA HA HA HA!


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm messed up.

My little brother been asking mym om for a guitar since my niece has his guitar (which is cracked).  He also needs a guitar hero guitar for his wii.  My mom got him that wii guitar.

I ended up getting him a ukulele.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I ended up getting him a ukulele.




Oh man, thats just wicked.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah.  ::chuckles:: But at least he'll get to practice playing a guitar.

But that's not the most messed up present I've given to day (as evident from previous hive threads).


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I ended up getting him a ukulele.






Reveille said:


> Oh man, thats just wicked.




Man, that IS seriously wicked  . And exactly something I would do too


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Man, that IS seriously wicked  . And exactly something I would do too




heh heh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Damn, only two posts for the hive today so far?

 Well this makes three.


----------



## Relique du Madde

This makes 4


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> This makes 4




This makes 5.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So whats up Relique? Having a good day?

6.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> So whats up Relique? Having a good day?
> 
> 6.




Nothing much.  Just getting ready to drive to my Gf's house.  Need to find a dvd to watch.   Beyond that today's been pretty ok.

How about yourself? Hows it been going in the desert?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Nothing much.  Just getting ready to drive to my Gf's house.  Need to find a dvd to watch.   Beyond that today's been pretty ok.
> 
> How about yourself? Hows it been going in the desert?




Try Spaceballs or if you need a romantic comedy try Never Been Kissed.

Doing well. Slept 15 hours. Its frickin' freezing in the desert. My mom asked me to take out the garbage. I told her I'd do it as soon as the sun graced us.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Doing well. Slept 15 hours. Its frickin' freezing in the desert. My mom asked me to take out the garbage. I told her I'd do it as soon as the sun graced us.




heh heh.

It's cold over here too.  It sucks, they say it's going to rain on monday  I hope it doesn't.  My gf and I are planning to go to Downtown Disney for presents then up to Griffith Park in LA to see their X-mas display.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> heh heh.
> 
> It's cold over here too.  It sucks, they say it's going to rain on monday  I hope it doesn't.  My gf and I are planning to go to Downtown Disney for presents then up to Griffith Park in LA to see their X-mas display.




When are you going to Disney? If its sometime between 12/27 and 1/02 you might run into my sister, her son and her impending fiancée.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not sure.  I was just going to shop there on Monday but I know my mom wants to take my little niece and little brother either there or to Knotts Berry Farm sometime after Christmas.  No day was planned yet.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anyways.  Got to run.  I should be back online sometime after 3 or 4 m pacific time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Later. Have fun storming the castle IYKWIMAITYD.


----------



## Relique du Madde

We watched Dark Knight and both fell asleep.  I got home in less then one hour (and I sware I wasn't driving 90+ all the way)..


----------



## Dog Moon

Whew, just got down cleaning up for our game of Descent.  We started at about say 3pm on Sat and got done about 7.30am on Sun.  Fun game.  Too much Mt. Dew running through me.  Will need to go to sleep soon when exhaustion suddenly hits me.  IRL, it does more than -6 to Strength and Dex.


----------



## Ginnel

exhaustion hits those mental stats a lot more than the physical ones


----------



## Relique du Madde

Or...   Mountain  Dew grants penalties to stats once the effect of the "boost" wears off.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

FWOOMP!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> FWOOMP!




You're not going to smack us with that warclub are you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> You're not going to smack us with that warclub are you?




What warclub? 'Twas only the sound of setting down the Christmas tree.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening Blackrat? Watcha up to? Start your vacation yet?

EDIT: Blimey, thats a lot of questions. I hope I'm not making you feel overwhelmed.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> What warclub? 'Twas only the sound of setting down the Christmas tree.



Oh that's what it was... I thought it was one of those Krikkitian Wardroid Appearing Sounds...



Reveille said:


> Whats happening Blackrat? Watcha up to? Start your vacation yet?




Work work work. So not yet. Two days of work before holidays. Christmas dinner at mom's this year. She's making my favourite food. Don't ask me what it is 'cause I can't explain it. It's sorta like mashed potato stuffed in a potato crust and baked in owen...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Work work work. So not yet. Two days of work before holidays. Christmas dinner at mom's this year. She's making my favourite food. Don't ask me what it is 'cause I can't explain it. It's sorta like mashed potato stuffed in a potato crust and baked in owen...




Italian food for Christmas dinner; Lasagna. 

Not my typical Turkey dinner which I look forward to every year. Unfortunately I have no choice in the matter as the dinner is not being eaten here at my house.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Italian food for Christmas dinner; Lasagna.




Ouch... Somehow I can't imagine lasagna as christmas food... Then again, I'm not a big fan of the traditional finnish christmas foods either: Ham, baked carrot-stuff, baked rutabaga-stuff, beet-salad...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Its frickin' freezing in here Mr. Bigglesworth.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Its frickin' freezing in here Mr. Bigglesworth.




Has the west-coast blizzard reached there? I read that people are not happy out in the west right now ...


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Its frickin' freezing in here Mr. Bigglesworth.



It's -35 degree Celsius (with the wind chill) here in Edmonton. That's -31 degree Fahrenheit.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn... damn damn... Watchmen is good...  I bought the book and been reading it and am just about to start the last chapter.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:


> It's -35 degree Celsius (with the wind chill) here in Edmonton. That's -31 degree Fahrenheit.




Okay, now that's cold... I wouldn't even leave the house in that weather ...


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Or...   Mountain Dew grants penalties to stats once the effect of the "boost" wears off.



Most D&D drugs do that too. Maybe MD could become your in-game designer drug of choice. The Dew sold as healing potions by greedy alchemists.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Has the west-coast blizzard reached there? I read that people are not happy out in the west right now ...




Its a lot colder than I'd like it to be. As long as my mom is asleep I can get away with running the heat. I put it on to 72O. I know we can afford the bill, my mom is just being greedy with her money.

And on top of that, I can't expect that much for the holiday presents. With all the money my mom got from my dads life insurance, the Altria payout and collecting the social security we are as well off as we were when my Dad was still alive. 

I can understand putting it away for a rainy day, but when I'm spending more on them then they are on me, its time to change how much I spend on them next holiday season.

EDIT: Frickin' 44O here in Phoenix/Scottdale.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Okay, now that's cold... I wouldn't even leave the house in that weather ...



Heh. It's not called the "Great White North" for nothing. 

Wind chill is a killer. About two or three weeks ago the temperature with wind chill nearly hit -40o C (same in F). 

We've had a cold snap here for several weeks now. It hasn't gone above -20o C (-4o Fahrenheit).


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, somebody just told me he thought that Kindred the Embraced was actually a good tv-series... It was like being hit with a sledgehammer in the face... I mean, has this guy ever even heard of RPG's...


----------



## Relique du Madde

They had a V:tM tv series !?!?!


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:


> Heh. It's not called the "Great White North" for nothing.
> 
> Wind chill is a killer.




Yeah, that's pretty much the worst. It gets cold in here too, but having Norway with it's mountains in the neighbourhood prevents the winds from getting too severe. -35*C isn't really anything when it's also calm. That's what it gets like here somewhere around February.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> They had a V:tM tv series !?!?!



Didn't you know? It ran for about half a season ...


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, that's pretty much the worst. It gets cold in here too, but having Norway with it's mountains in the neighbourhood prevents the winds from getting too severe. -35*C isn't really anything when it's also calm. That's what it gets like here somewhere around February.



Yeah, it was -25o C with no wind chill this afternoon, so it was a good day. The temperature is supposed to rise to somewhere around -15o C near the end of the week. I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Didn't you know? It ran for about half a season ...



I remember that show. I tried to forget it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey Knightfall, I started up a gazetteer thread for the Tale.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-...n-suns-alsteir-lands-seracia.html#post4598389

Also, check the Tale forums. I've got new material there.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Hey Knightfall, I started up a gazetteer thread for the Tale.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-...n-suns-alsteir-lands-seracia.html#post4598389



Excellent. Something new to read.

I've posted a few revised post-SCAP NPCs on my Lands of Harqual thread, BTW. Ex-Stormblades that actually survived.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:


> I remember that show. I tried to forget it.




Yeah, me too. Then this one guy just brought it up... I decided to put the horror forward...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Excellent. Something new to read.
> 
> I've posted a few revised post-SCAP NPCs on my Lands of Harqual thread, BTW. Ex-Stormblades that actually survived.



I saw them. Pretty neat. Glad you've decided to peruse BoEF. 

Let me know what you think of my Doppelgangers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, me too. Then this one guy just brought it up... I decided to put the horror forward...




Are you guys talking about Forever Knight?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Are you guys talking about Forever Knight?




No, _Kindred the Embraced_. Though I knew about that one too. Haven't seen it though.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> I saw them. Pretty neat. Glad you've decided to peruse BoEF.



I'm pleasently surprised by how useful BoEF will likely become for Kulan. The world is very gray and muddy and I want it to be a world where adult themes have a place. I probably won't take it into XXX territory, but I've already dabbled with sex-based ideas for the campaign world.

For example, Bastards & Bloodlines by Green Ronin is a staple for the world. Plus, there is a lot of Book of Vile Darkness and Book of Exalted Deeds in the campaign. I'm looking forward to combining those two books with BoEF.



Reveille said:


> Let me know what you think of my Doppelgangers.



???


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> No, _Kindred the Embraced_. Though I knew about that one too. Haven't seen it though.



Forever Knight is an excellent show from the late 80s to the mid-90s. It starred Geraint Wyn Davies.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:


> Forever Knight is an excellent show from the late 80s to the mid-90s. It starred Geraint Wyn Davies.




Yeah, I've heard that it's actually decent, unlike KtE... Propably should get the DVD someday and see for myself.


----------



## Knightfall

Here's a quicky summary from IMDb...



> The past is never far behind. True for anyone as it is for Nick Knight (Davies), an eight hundred year old vampire struggling to recant his old violent ways and seek the humanity he lost the only way he can as a homicide detective on the Toronto police force. With him on his quest is beautiful forensics Doctor Natalie Lambert (Catherine Disher), one of the few humans to know of his true nature and committed to helping him regain his mortality. His partner Don Schanke (John Kapelos), who while Nick's friend, is unaware of his supernatural powers, which has been causing a steady anger as to why Nick is always the first man on the scene. His master, Lucien LaCroix (Nigel Bennett), whose persona as a radio call-in host called the Nightcrawler seems to home in on Nick's thoughts when faced with the dilemma of a case. His friend, confidant and one time paramour Janette (Deborah Duchene), who sees Nick's quest to regain his humanity as nothing more than a long chain of folly, but still cares enough for the wayward vampire to lend a helpful ear, a much-needed voice and herself when Nick's true nature reasserts itself. Life can be hell; penance can be worse.
> Summary written by _Vampire-Sharpshooter_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> I'm pleasently surprised by how useful BoEF will likely become for Kulan. The world is very gray and muddy and I want it to be a world where adult themes have a place. I probably won't take it into XXX territory, but I've already dabbled with sex-based ideas for the campaign world.
> 
> For example, Bastards & Bloodlines by Green Ronin is a staple for the world. Plus, there is a lot of Book of Vile Darkness and Book of Exalted Deeds in the campaign. I'm looking forward to combining those two books with BoEF.



And know you know where I got the idea for the Imagist from. Bastards & Bloodlines is a book I seriously need to get. Wish I could afford to nab the pdf before it s yoinked from RPGNow, but I'm not going to have any spending money till February. 

My January money is tied up in purchasing my next computer and a printer cartridge.



Knightfall1972 said:


> ???



http://www.enworld.org/forum/tale-twin-suns/247355-bestiary.html


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Here's a quicky summary from IMDb...




Cripe....I forgot just how cool that show is. I'm gonna have to see if I can dig out my VHS tapes.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> And now you know where I got the idea for the Imagist from.



Aahhh!

Actually, I haven't read that class in the book yet. But I do remember the Imagist from you classes thread.

Anyway, it's 1:30 a.m. here. Time to get some sleep. Talk to you later, Rev.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/tale-twin-suns/247355-bestiary.html




Ooh . Interesting take on them. I get a kind of V feeling from them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Aahhh!
> 
> Actually, I haven't read that class in the book yet. But I do remember the Imagist from you classes thread.
> 
> Anyway, it's 1:30 a.m. here. Time to get some sleep. Talk to you later, Rev.




See you in a couple of days, I'm going on the Polar Express with my family tlater today and won't be back till late Tuesday.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I've heard that it's actually decent, unlike KtE... Propably should get the DVD someday and see for myself.




I like that show a lot.  I even own Forever Knight on dvd.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Didn't you know? It ran for about half a season ...




Nope. Wasn't even aware about that.  It must have been on some channel I never watch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Ooh . Interesting take on them. I get a kind of V feeling from them.




Wow. They are remarkably similar, yet I've never even seen V. Hopefully next year.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Time for me to go! I'll you guys and gals in a couple of days.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Time for me to go! I'll you guys and gals in a couple of days.




Later Rev.  Try not to mug Santa.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Later Rev.  Try not to mug Santa.




I won't mug him, but I will get a mug shot of him [with my digital camera].


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> See you in a couple of days, I'm going on the Polar Express with my family tlater today and won't be back till late Tuesday.



Later.

NOW I'm going to bed.


----------



## Blackrat

Yea! When the Clone Wars series was announced I was afraid that it'd never get shown in Finland and I'd have to wait at least two years until even the possibility of getting it on DVD . But seems my fears were premature . They're going to show it here starting on mid-January.

Happy Rat does happy dance!


----------



## megamania

Page 17 !

I know I'm busy and the such but you have guys have been busier than Santa's Elves!



Not much new here.   Busy at the store and somewhat busy at the factory.  Still have a job at both.

X-mas bonus at the factory was nice.  500.00    Should go a long ways with heating fuel.  (none for me  )


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, impressive bonus.  Mine wasn't quite so impressive as that, but I still received one nonetheless.  Need to cash it and use it to buy Christmas presents.  Last year I had plenty of money and had everything bought way in advance.  This year, I've been broke and have sort of delayed it until the last minute, sadly.  Fortunately, I really only have like three people to shop for, so that certainly makes it easy for me.


----------



## Aeolius

Think about it...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yea! When the Clone Wars series was announced I was afraid that it'd never get shown in Finland and I'd have to wait at least two years until even the possibility of getting it on DVD . But seems my fears were premature . They're going to show it here starting on mid-January.
> 
> Happy Rat does happy dance!




Three words: SUMMON BIG FISH!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeolius said:


> Think about it...




Don't need to.  

I'm packing an tripple warhead joy seeking missile this year.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Three words: SUMMON BIG FISH!




My response: SUMMON BIGGER FISH!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't need to.
> 
> I'm packing an tripple warhead joy seeking missile this year.



Fine, your own specially themed word puzzle for you.  Entirely un-related to the holidays.

What is it?


----------



## Blackrat

Giving bath to a cat. Fun for the whole family 

(thats my wrist if anyone wonders)


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Giving bath to a cat. Fun for the whole family



Ow.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Giving bath to a cat. Fun for the whole family
> 
> (thats my wrist if anyone wonders)




Are you sure you aren't doing a cry for help?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Are you sure you aren't doing a cry for help?




Well, considering the cat actually managed to tackle me down to the floor also*, there was quite a surpriced yelp... But not that kind of cry for help 

*To my defence, the floor was wet and slippery so the cat got at least +4 for her Trip Attempt.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Fine, your own specially themed word puzzle for you.  Entirely un-related to the holidays.
> 
> What is it?




an idol


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well, considering the cat actually managed to tackle me down to the floor also*, there was quite a surpriced yelp... But not that kind of cry for help




I could have told you that a cat could tackle a rat. 

Which reminds me, I saw The Tale of Despereaux today.... That movie was alright, but flawed.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I could have told you that a cat could tackle a rat.




A normal rat yes. But when it's a 200 pound Giant Dire Rat...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> A normal rat yes. But when it's a 200 pound Giant Dire Rat...




Bizarre... I was trying to find a video of the dire rat scene in Princess Bride to post in response... but then I found a video about some British woman that breast feeds her 8 year old girls...


----------



## Blackrat

See Relique, it's that kind of Horror Mental Images that kills the Hive...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mental horror?  Just be thankful you didn't hear/see what I saw...


V----  Yeah..  I know how Munch felt.


----------



## Blackrat

I wonder if they already found that painting. It was stolen a while ago. Maybe I need to dig up the news sites...

EDIT: Ah, apparently they did:


> In 2004, The Scream and Madonna were stolen from the Munch Museum. Both paintings were recovered in 2006. They had sustained some damage and went back on display in May 2008, after undergoing restoration.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's wierd... you never hear about famous paintings being stolen in America... always in Europe.  It's like the thieves over here don't care about art...


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It's wierd... you never hear about famous paintings being stolen in America... always in Europe.  It's like the thieves over here don't care about art...




Nah, it doesn't say anything about thieves in there. It just means you guys don't know how to make good art .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Nah, it doesn't say anything about thieves in there. It just means you guys don't know how to make good art .



Or it saids that you Europeans know squat about security 

Just ask Hudson Hawk.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Or it saids that you Europeans know squat about security
> 
> Just ask Hudson Hawk.




Pfft. Come say that here and I'll show you security.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Pfft. Come say that here and I'll show you security.




Only if I could take a camera and film you enter in security codes...


----------



## Blackrat

Well I rather meant I'd just cuff you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well I rather meant I'd just cuff you.





Sorry... but I don't swing that way.    Besides, wouldn't your woman get jealous? lol


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm so full of wrong today.  

I guess that's what happens when I fall asleep then wake up due to the heater being on set to Sahara.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Sorry... but I don't swing that way.    Besides, wouldn't your woman get jealous? lol



Could be. But I could just give you to my sis' then.


Relique du Madde said:


> I'm so full of wrong today.



Yeah... We now return to your regularly scheduled grandma-friendly content...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yeah...  now * for something completely different*...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUkqqkbtSeY]YouTube - Lumberjack song(with lyrics) from Monty Python flying Circus[/ame]


----------



## Blackrat

I'm not entirely convinced that the Lumberjack Song qualifies as "grandma-friendly"... 

But it was a good distraction nonetheless .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I'm not entirely convinced that the Lumberjack Song qualifies as "grandma-friendly"...
> 
> But it was a good distraction nonetheless .




Well.. it will be when this generation becomes venerable. 

Then again there are some 40 year old grandma's already 0.0..


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Well.. it will be to the next generation




Yeah, and it entirely depends on whos grandma we are talking about. Now if I'd have to consider only my grandma, I wouldn't really need to worry about anything. Heck, her "jokes" would make a "generic sailor" blush .

But I don't think most people have as fun grandmas as I do


----------



## Relique du Madde

My grandma is... she's tough.  I remember when I was in kindergarden she used to carry us acrossed the street when it was flooded.  There were stories about how she used to chase my niece's mom out of the house while holding a broom when she slept over..

It's weird.  She's old, like in her late 70s or 80s, but although that was about 23-25 years ago.. I don't remember her not not-looking very old.


----------



## Blackrat

Sounds like a cool granny. Mine's just a raunchy ol' witch. (I use that as an endearment, believe it or not.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Sounds like a cool granny. Mine's just a raunchy ol' witch. (I use that as an endearment, believe it or not.)




Well my grandma was a rancher in Mexico who grew up during the 1920s - 1930s.. so she had to be tough.  After all there are still parts of Mexico which are barely clinging to the modern age.

Sad thing is since I don't know Spanish I can't really tell too much about my grandma (except from what I hear when my mom talks about her).  So I don't know too much about her personality (except she's very stubborn).

Like last year she got very mad at my uncle for him wanting to move back to Kentucky that she disconnected her phone for a week and refused to eat.


----------



## Blackrat

Well Relique, my work day is just about done. I propably won't be back in the hive until 25th. Later. Happy holidays.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well Relique, my work day is just about done. I propably won't be back in the hive until 25th. Later. Happy holidays.




Alright.  C-ya.  Try not to have too much "joy"  it annoys the Grinch.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> an idol



It's a beholder.

Ten smaller "i"s around one large, central "i".


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> It's a beholder.
> 
> Ten smaller "i"s around one large, central "i".



I think the i means more. It's an "iHolder". The next product from Apple - a bioengineered monster that will kill us* all! Instead of an antimagic cone, it has a reality distortion cone. Anyone entering the cone will be instantly in love with Apple. (Just as with the 3E Beholder, the Antimagic Cone is about the safest place one can be towards a Beholder  )

*)us meaning Windows and Linux users


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I think the i means more. It's an "iHolder". The next product from Apple - a bioengineered monster that will kill us* all! Instead of an antimagic cone, it has a reality distortion cone. Anyone entering the cone will be instantly in love with Apple. (Just as with the 3E Beholder, the Antimagic Cone is about the safest place one can be towards a Beholder  )
> 
> *)us meaning Windows and Linux users



...

I can see it now.  A sort of unholy fusion of D&D and Shadowrun where ApplePepsi wages a war against MicrosoftCoke using bioengineered D&D monsters.  Who needs advertising when Mind Flayers can MAKE you want to buy our products?  The iHolder battles against the dreaded Vista Golem.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> ...
> 
> I can see it now.  A sort of unholy fusion of D&D and Shadowrun where ApplePepsi wages a war against MicrosoftCoke using bioengineered D&D monsters.  Who needs advertising when Mind Flayers can MAKE you want to buy our products?  The iHolder battles against the dreaded Vista Golem.




I bet there would be CD golems, created by all those billion AOL CDs that were distributed and got used as coasters or simply thrown away...

They are effective both in melee and range - in melee, they slice people up with their CD body, and at range, they throw the CDs like shuriken, cutting off limbs and heads! Certainly one of the most terrifying Golem to exist, even worse then the Soylent Green Golem...


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Bizarre... I was trying to find a video of the dire rat scene in Princess Bride to post in response... but then I found a video about some British woman that breast feeds her 8 year old girls...




I remember that.  Friend sent me a link to an article about that.

That reminds me of a Criminal Minds episode.  These children kept getting kidnapped for a few days and then, iirc, killed.  They found strange nutrients in the childrens's stomachs.  They found out later that the kidnapper was a woman had just given birth to her child, but it died and in order to cope with her loss, she ended up kidnapping like 6-8 year olds and breast feeding them, retaining that maternal instinct, but using it in a creepy way.


----------



## Ginnel

Merry Christmas all 

Its not like I'm gone for long I might even pop online on the 25th but I'm definately leaving for the parents house now


----------



## Relique du Madde

In high school I had a teacher who was fanatical about Pepsi.  HYe has this one flag of the Soviet flag with Coca Cola logo on the bottom and a flag of the Pepsi logo.  Back then I used to love drinking pepsi (more than coke) but I still thought that that something was wrong with the teacher.


----------



## CleverNickName

_*places a platter of freshly-baked snickerdoodles on the table*_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Snickerdoodles?  I want everlasting gobstoppers@


----------



## Relique du Madde

:laces a ham sandwich in an empty table in the center of the hive::

I guess someone has to watch the Hive while everyone's away visiting family....

Today I learned the funniest thing.  Santa is real and he knows magic.  Pokemons are not realt and there is no alternate dimensions where pokemon are real.  A little kid thinks I'm stupid because I think that there could be a dimension where pokemon are real even though Santa exists and knowns magic.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Double post.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I wish the Hive a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Giving bath to a cat. Fun for the whole family
> 
> (thats my wrist if anyone wonders)




Ouch, that had to seriously effing hurt.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Bizarre... I was trying to find a video of the dire rat scene in Princess Bride to post in response... but then I found a video about some British woman that breast feeds her 8 year old girls...




To quote Ron White, Things that make you go.....EEAAUGGH!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Well.. it will be when this generation becomes venerable.
> 
> Then again there are some 40 year old grandma's already 0.0..




One of my cousins is already a grandmother, and she's only 32.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I had a wierd dream last night.  There was a haunted pit that kept possessing people who tried to go near it and I was a ghostbuster sent out to investigate the pit.  Then I was out in my back yard standing next to these wood columns that supports our patio and getting attacked by an invisible entity that kept knocking me to the ground.  I was able to keep it at bay using a cross but then when I'd turn around it would shove me.

I know those dreams sound like nightmares, but I don't think they were since the emotion I was feeling during them was frustration not fear.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> :laces a ham sandwich in an empty table in the center of the hive::




*Eats the sandwich and the snickerdoodles*


----------



## Relique du Madde

My summon Galeros spell worked!


----------



## CleverNickName

Relique du Madde said:


> My summon Galeros spell worked!



Indeed!  It would seem that HAM was the missing component...

Now that we've got the summoning down, we need to work on that _bind Galeros_ spell...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe we need to create a pentagram or something in the center of the hive which is drawn in sugar, fudge, or something.

Hmm...  I wonder if making it out of peppermint  bark would work..


----------



## CleverNickName

Relique du Madde said:


> Maybe we need to create a pentagram or something in the center of the hive which is drawn in sugar, fudge, or something.
> 
> Hmm...  I wonder if making it out of peppermint  bark would work..



Or maybe we could craft a 50-lb cheese log, filled with a variety of rare herbs.  Because I hear that cheese is particularly binding.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm...  maybe but we want to bind Galeros not make him constipated.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Im going insane.

I'm waiting on hold for my mom's verizon internet security suite while my niece is playing with her Hanna Montana magic sound stage..  She's been pressing the button repeatedly to make the sound clip loop over and over for the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Im going insane.
> 
> I'm waiting on hold for my mom's verizon internet security suite while my niece is playing with her Hanna Montana magic sound stage..  She's been pressing the button repeatedly to make the sound clip loop over and over for the last 10 minutes.




 Good god.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I know those dreams sound like nightmares, but I don't think they were since the emotion I was feeling during them was frustration not fear.




Were you feeling any frustration over something earlier in the day? You'd be surprised how many dreams are manifestations of the subconscious' way of dealing with emotions.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah with trying to fix a problem on my mom's computer then of course... having to deal with waiting on hold.  Since my mom's internet connection is crawling the verison people basically decided to romote it to fix the problem.

So I now have to wait to see if they fix the problem.


----------



## Relique du Madde

We each opened one present and my bro decided to open mine.  He didn't like the ukulele, threw a fit   and locked himself in his room for like an hour until he heard what I got from my niece.  

My niece got me a Jonahs Brother's poster (joke present), happy pills (joke present), WWF trading cards (joke present), a Dark Knight poster, and a pack of those things you slip onto keys.  I used those key things (so I don't have to search for the house keys when I come home from clubs at 3 am).  If only I could come up with some idea of what to do with the jonah's brother's poster..

On the other hand, everyone loved the joke presents I got my niece.  

I'm going to return the ukulele (the tuning pegs sucks on it so ukulele doesnt' stay tuned after a few strums), but I'm debating on even getting him anything in return because of how badly he acted when he received it. (He better pray that I don't find a cheap Hanna Montana guitar).


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> We each opened one present and my bro decided to open mine.  He didn't like the ukulele, threw a fit   and locked himself in his room for like an hour until he heard what I got from my niece.
> 
> My niece got me a Jonahs Brother's poster (joke present), happy pills (joke present), WWF trading cards (joke present), a Dark Knight poster, and a pack of those things you slip onto keys.  I used those key things (so I don't have to search for the house keys when I come home from clubs at 3 am).  If only I could come up with some idea of what to do with the jonah's brother's poster..
> 
> On the other hand, everyone loved the joke presents I got my niece.
> 
> I'm going to return the ukulele (the tuning pegs sucks on it so ukulele doesnt' stay tuned after a few strums), but I'm debating on even getting him anything in return because of how badly he acted when he received it. (He better pray that I don't find a cheap Hanna Montana guitar).




Wow how old is your brother 14-15?

Christmas is going swimingly here at the moment, got Buffy on DVD  as well as Iron man the animated series, a CD a couple of books and some money for the coat I bought before christmas. Just finished our croissants and coffee and the dinners going in the oven soon  yumyum yum


----------



## Blackrat

Howdy Hi guys and gals. I had pretty good time yesterday at mom's christmas dinner. She made my favourite food, as I told sometime earlier. I think she knows I'm not a big fan of christmas so she decided to cheer me up with that. Anyways, my GF bought me a perfect gift: A pocket watch. One of those real ol' time pocket watches with a see-through glass back, so you can even see the gears inside. So it's so awesomely steampunk I can't even believe. And the best part is that it's seriously high quality. In 24 hours it hasn't gone even one minute off-time.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I had a wierd dream last night.  There was a haunted pit that kept possessing people who tried to go near it and I was a ghostbuster sent out to investigate the pit.  Then I was out in my back yard standing next to these wood columns that supports our patio and getting attacked by an invisible entity that kept knocking me to the ground.  I was able to keep it at bay using a cross but then when I'd turn around it would shove me.
> 
> I know those dreams sound like nightmares, but I don't think they were since the emotion I was feeling during them was frustration not fear.




Wow.....   strange dream.   I'm trying to think of what it may mean.   First thought-  must face your fears not try to ignore them.


----------



## megamania

CleverNickName said:


> Or maybe we could craft a 50-lb cheese log, filled with a variety of rare herbs.  Because I hear that cheese is particularly binding.




boooooooo. boooooo. hiss.... bad joke.....


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Im going insane.
> 
> I'm waiting on hold for my mom's verizon internet security suite while my niece is playing with her Hanna Montana magic sound stage..  She's been pressing the button repeatedly to make the sound clip loop over and over for the last 10 minutes.




sanity check


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Good god.




he is sitting this one out.  Its his opposite number pushing the buttons.  Your daughter is possessed!


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Howdy Hi guys and gals. I had pretty good time yesterday at mom's christmas dinner. She made my favourite food, as I told sometime earlier. I think she knows I'm not a big fan of christmas so she decided to cheer me up with that. Anyways, my GF bought me a perfect gift: A pocket watch. One of those real ol' time pocket watches with a see-through glass back, so you can even see the gears inside. So it's so awesomely steampunk I can't even believe. And the best part is that it's seriously high quality. In 24 hours it hasn't gone even one minute off-time.




Neat.


----------



## megamania

Not much happening here just yet.

Wife and I both have to work during the morning so gifts will have to wait.  The kids are taking it well as we gave them each a movie to watch that they wanted.

Cathy-  Just my Luck  grooooan   but she likes it

Timmy- AVP  I'm not sure about this one.  Tim has a new facsination with predators and aliens....   he's only 10.

I work until 1pm and Tammy until 3pm so gift opening begins around 4pm.

Been on e-bay for the p[ast 30 minutes spending my X-mas money given to me by my mother.  50 dollars doesn't go as far as it used to.  But its more than I had before.  Found a seller selling Comicbook trades for next to nothing with ONLY a 5 dollar shipping charge for as many books as one gets.  We'll see if I win.  Even at max I would get 6 TPB for 30 dollars after shipping that would normally go for 90+.  Wish they had more books.


----------



## megamania

Otherwise things are quiet and simple in my life.   Not good nor is it bad.   I'm content which is the happiest I've been for a very long time.  No anxiety, no fear, no fear..... it feels good.



Hope everyone has a most EXcellent Christmas.  Later Dudes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> he is sitting this one out.  Its his opposite number pushing the buttons.  Your daughter is possessed!




Might be watching Poltergeist later today.


----------



## megamania

Hoping to be watching Dark Knight tonight.  I'll know in about 3 hours after I open the gifts under the tree.

If not, I'm sure Tim will want me watch Aliens Vs. Predator with him.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Wow how old is your brother 14-15?




11.


I got some $$ from my mom so it looks like she'll end up getting me  [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Absolute-Sandman-Vol-2/dp/140121083X/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_a"]Absolute Sandman Volumes 1 - 3[/ame].  (Amazon sales kick butt!)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Look what I have....  Christmas Tamales!


----------



## megamania

Wife is home early.   Gift opening begins in 15 minutes.   Later.


Everyone have a merry Christmas / Happy Holiday.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> Hoping to be watching Dark Knight tonight.  I'll know in about 3 hours after I open the gifts under the tree.
> 
> If not, I'm sure Tim will want me watch Aliens Vs. Predator with him.




Just watched it. I got it myself early this week. (The DVD was out in Germany on Monday  ). 

Interestingly, my mother asked (after having missed almost half the movie for baking a pie for tomorrows Christmas Family Meeting at my grandparents) if there are more parts of this Batman. 

I seriously hope that Nolan comes up with a third brilliant script.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think the better question would have been "Does Batman even show up?"  I mean seriously, the Joker's was on screen more then Batman was (I'm not even counting all of Bruce's emo scenes since he wasn't as interesting as he was in Batman Begins).


----------



## Wereserpent

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## megamania

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Just watched it. I got it myself early this week. (The DVD was out in Germany on Monday  ).
> 
> Interestingly, my mother asked (after having missed almost half the movie for baking a pie for tomorrows Christmas Family Meeting at my grandparents) if there are more parts of this Batman.
> 
> I seriously hope that Nolan comes up with a third brilliant script.




Didn't get it so I'll be after it sometime in the next week or two.

I've heard he has selected the next villian (s) but nothing more on the subject.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!




and a Happy Holiday right back at you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Hoping to be watching Dark Knight tonight.  I'll know in about 3 hours after I open the gifts under the tree.




I'll be watching Dark Knight tomorrow. Tomorrow is my TV day; movies, movies, movies.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Sigh...  it looks like I'm not going to have Turkey or anything...  My mom little brother and niece hasn't came back from their "half hour" visit to my older brothers house (they went there at 10 am) and knowing him he's going to keep her there for another hour.  In about an hour I'm going to leave for my Gf's house and her family already had their usual huge get together at their grandma's so there isn't going to be any food.

Making matters worse... theres no more tamales.


----------



## Mr. Beef

Relique du Madde said:


> Making matters worse... theres no more tamales.



No more Tamales. I would so not have your family back to your place any time soon. 

Seriously, I feel for you. The holidays are not a good time for me. One of our dogs died earlier this year and I took it rather hard and now I'm missing him so very much. 

Take care Relique, hopefully things will get better.


----------



## Mr. Beef

*Holiday Decisions*

I've come to a decision that I need to get off of my lazy backside and take my Cosmetology Instructor exam. I'm already a licensed Cosmetologist in the state of Texas and have been for about 5 years. Only worked in the field for two years before going on Disability for a mental illness. 

I got my hours to take the exam way back in October of 2006, but have been so reluctant to get my Instructors License because I did not feel my abilities as an Instructor were up to snuff. Now that I have been getting some tutoring I feel I can take the test. So I'm going to take the $50 my step grandparents gave me for the holidays and am going to take the written test. 

Hopefully I'll do well. The Texas Department of Licenseing and Regulation just put out the stats for all the Cosmetology exams for the past year (October 2007-September 2008) and the Instructor Written must be tough as all get out because the average for the year is only about 30% with the lowest passing percentage being just a hair above 25% for one month and the highest passing percentage being about 35% for one month. I generally do well on written exams like the one they give so I should have no trouble on that, but the practical portion is what I'm going to have trouble with.  

I may be worrying over nothing, but I'm going to study my head off and hopefully take the written January 31st 2009 and then take the practical portion on February 12 2009; hopefully become licensed by the end of February 2009 and get a job shortly after that. 

I'm looking forward to a prosperious 2009. 

Mr. Beef


----------



## Knightfall

I've been browsing through the Complete Book of Denizens for a bit now. THE. BOOK. IS. AWESOME!!!

The monsters in it are just fascinating and unique. Lots of great ideas.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Sigh...  it looks like I'm not going to have Turkey or anything...  My mom little brother and niece hasn't came back from their "half hour" visit to my older brothers house (they went there at 10 am) and knowing him he's going to keep her there for another hour.  In about an hour I'm going to leave for my Gf's house and her family already had their usual huge get together at their grandma's so there isn't going to be any food.



My sister, my dad, my aunt, and me are about to sit down for Christmas dinner. I love turkey! 

Turkey! Turkey! Turkey!


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> I'll be watching Dark Knight tomorrow. Tomorrow is my TV day; movies, movies, movies.




Break out the popcorn!


----------



## megamania

Mr. Beef said:


> I've come to a decision that I need to get off of my lazy backside and take my Cosmetology Instructor exam. I may be worrying over nothing, but I'm going to study my head off and hopefully take the written January 31st 2009 and then take the practical portion on February 12 2009; hopefully become licensed by the end of February 2009 and get a job shortly after that.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a prosperious 2009.
> 
> Mr. Beef




Good Luck with the test.


----------



## megamania

Knightfall1972 said:


> I've been browsing through the Complete Book of Denizens for a bit now. THE. BOOK. IS. AWESOME!!!
> 
> The monsters in it are just fascinating and unique. Lots of great ideas.




Oh yes they are indeedy


----------



## megamania

Appears everyone is recovering from a busy day yesterday.  I'll be back this afternoon.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## Kill Zone

megamania said:


> Break out the popcorn!




Can't beat fresh popped popcorn; unless you got to a Harkins theater. 
They've got the absolute best popcorn in the nation.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mr. Beef said:


> No more Tamales. I would so not have your family back to your place any time soon.
> 
> Seriously, I feel for you. The holidays are not a good time for me. One of our dogs died earlier this year and I took it rather hard and now I'm missing him so very much.
> 
> Take care Relique, hopefully things will get better.




During the beginning of the Holidays I'm always on edge, since California tends to get a lot of rain in December (and also because I totaled a car 10 years ago in one winter storm).

My girlfriend and I went to watch Bedtime Stories.   Right now I'm convinced that it's a matter of time before Adam Sandler completely falls into the D-List.  I'm convinced that the next movie he does will be another kids movie but this time the children will be his characters.  Also, his character will be going throw a mid life crisis with marital problems and the plot of the movie will involve a road trip.

Sadly, the Rock is about three movies from falling into obscurity since his next movie is a children's sci-fi movie where his character acts like the goofy guardian to the supernatural pre-teenagers.



Knightfall1972 said:


> My sister, my dad, my aunt, and me are about to sit down for Christmas dinner. I love turkey!
> 
> Turkey! Turkey! Turkey!




Same here which is why I wanted to eat it. I even left the house at 4:45 in hopes of eating some... but alas, only the stuffing was finished by the time I left. 

My dinner consisted of some stuffing (which I don't think adds to a body's nutritional needs) and a pizza (at the movies).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Also, his character will be going throw a mid life crisis with marital problems and the plot of the movie will involve a road trip.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mr. Beef said:


> I've come to a decision that I need to get off of my lazy backside and take my Cosmetology Instructor exam.




Good Luck.





Kill Zone said:


> Can't beat fresh popped popcorn; unless you got to a Harkins theater.
> They've got the absolute best popcorn in the nation.




Never been to one.   I haven't had that great of popcorn in a while since most theaters don't have good butter and microwave popcorn is not as good as popcorn that's made with a popcorn popper.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


>




I remember seeing that one, but I can't honestly say I remember what happened in it.  I'm pretty sure it involves Adam Sandler yelling, making weird voices, and being a jerk.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I remember seeing that one, but I can't honestly say I remember what happened in it.  I'm pretty sure it involves Adam Sandler yelling, making weird voices, and being a jerk.




And a mid-life crisis and a road trip.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm....

Has Adam Sandler done any spoofs or remakes ye (apart from what he did on SNL)?  He has to do at least one spoof and one remake before his comedic career is officially over.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> Didn't get it so I'll be after it sometime in the next week or two.
> 
> I've heard he has selected the next villian (s) but nothing more on the subject.



As far as I know, nothing has been ultimately decided yet, including whether Nolan and Bale will even make a third movie*. Everything else are just unconfirmed or entirely made-up rumors to attract some readers. 

*) Neither is disinterested, but as long as they do not have a good story, Nolan remains skeptical. Of course, at some point the decision might be taken from them and Warner picks a different director and actor, but so far they are giving them the time...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I heard that they will get Ronald McDonald to play the joker in the next movie.


----------



## Knightfall

megamania said:


> Oh yes they are indeedy



It's full of awesome!

I spent most of last night reading the first chapter of Reign of Discordia, however. Very interesting.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Same here which is why I wanted to eat it. I even left the house at 4:45 in hopes of eating some... but alas, only the stuffing was finished by the time I left.
> 
> My dinner consisted of some stuffing (which I don't think adds to a body's nutritional needs) and a pizza (at the movies).



Well, the pizza might not be traditional but it's good stuff, regardless.

And I stuffed myself last night. I got lots of chocolate in my Christmas stocking too. Mmm... chocolate turtles.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> I heard that they will get Ronald McDonald to play the joker in the next movie.



Okay, that's just creepy.


----------



## Knightfall

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> As far as I know, nothing has been ultimately decided yet, including whether Nolan and Bale will even make a third movie*. Everything else are just unconfirmed or entirely made-up rumors to attract some readers.
> 
> *) Neither is disinterested, but as long as they do not have a good story, Nolan remains skeptical. Of course, at some point the decision might be taken from them and Warner picks a different director and actor, but so far they are giving them the time...



I hope they do and I hope they include Catwoman. The Penguin would be good too but not those two together. That would be too much like Batman 2.


----------



## CleverNickName

I'm having gaming withdrawls.  I haven't been to a decent tabletop game in more than six months.  I need to get off my duff and start another game.


----------



## Dog Moon

Played the Starcraft Boardgame.  Pretty fun.  Although there's so many rules that it seems like you need to play an entire game first just to get everything straight in your head before playing a serious game.  After playing this game, we ALL realized lots of stuff and how we'd play it differently if we had a second chance.

On a sad note, someone spilled pop on our modem.  Roommate is gonna call Comcast [his name is the only one they know or else I'd call] and my friends are gonna repay him, but it's all still a bummer nonetheless.


----------



## Mr. Beef

Dog Moon said:


> On a sad note, someone spilled pop on our modem.  Roommate is gonna call Comcast [his name is the only one they know or else I'd call] and my friends are gonna repay him, but it's all still a bummer nonetheless.



This is why you stick your modem and router on top of something that can only hold it and nothing else or put something on that shelf that will not spill. I've had many electronic things ruined over the years because of careless accidents like spilling a beverage on top of it. 

Hopefully there will be little trouble in getting it replaced Dog Moon.

Mr. Beef


----------



## Mr. Beef

*On Another Note.*

On a happy note, I decided to take some money I had left over from the end of the month and purchase a subscription to _National Geographic_ Magazine. It was only $15 for a one year subscription on their web site and they also have other magazines by the company also on sale. If you have kids, or know someone who does, that love animals then by all means go pick up a _National Geographic for Kids_ Subscription. It's only $8 for a one year and they will get hours of fun out of it.

Just pointing out a good deal when I see one.

Mr. Beef


----------



## Blackrat

Just back from seeing _The Day the Earth Stood Still_. I had heard it was bad, but I'd never would have thought it'd be that BAD!

There was only two good moments in the whole movie. Even _Conan the Destroyer_ was better as a movie... 

Now, if only I could get my hands on the original '51 version...


----------



## Dog Moon

Mr. Beef said:


> This is why you stick your modem and router on top of something that can only hold it and nothing else or put something on that shelf that will not spill. I've had many electronic things ruined over the years because of careless accidents like spilling a beverage on top of it.
> 
> Hopefully there will be little trouble in getting it replaced Dog Moon.
> 
> Mr. Beef




Well, my roommate owns the TV and stuff so in February when we move from the apartment into a townhouse, he was actually planning on getting some sort of structure to put the TV on with all the systems and whatnot so all the cords were funneled through the back and basically make it look like a nice setup.  ALMOST 12 months without a problem and only 2 months before moving and modifying everything...is when we have the dreaded spill.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Played the Starcraft Boardgame.  Pretty fun.  Although there's so many rules that it seems like you need to play an entire game first just to get everything straight in your head before playing a serious game.  After playing this game, we ALL realized lots of stuff and how we'd play it differently if we had a second chance.




Blizzard tends to make good games no matter what the medium.. but they tend to go a little rules heavy on everything that requires manipulating something physical.   I wonder how World of Warcraft would have turned out if blizzard made it into it's own pen and paper RPG system (instead of going OGL with White wolf's help).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Just back from seeing _The Day the Earth Stood Still_. I had heard it was bad, but I'd never would have thought it'd be that BAD!
> 
> There was only two good moments in the whole movie. Even _Conan the Destroyer_ was better as a movie...
> 
> Now, if only I could get my hands on the original '51 version...




It could be worse, you could have been at the Indiana Jones Kingdom of the Crystal Skulls test audience...  


Because I hear something similar to the end of Raiders of the Lost Arch happened at the screening.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Because I hear something similar to the end of Raiders of the Lost Arch happened at the screening.




 Raiders of the Lost Arch?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Blizzard tends to make good games no matter what the medium.. but they tend to go a little rules heavy on everything that requires manipulating something physical.   I wonder how World of Warcraft would have turned out if blizzard made it into it's own pen and paper RPG system (instead of going OGL with White wolf's help).




Actually, Fantasy Flight Games made the Board Game.  They sort of consulted with Blizzard on a few things, but I believe that most of the creation came from the folks at FFG.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:


> Raiders of the Lost Arch?




Close enough.


----------



## Ginnel

Got a couple of DS games, Mortal kombat 3 with puzzle combat and the Dragon quest game only bad thing is I forgot to bring my DS charger to my parents  Dooooom!

Huh I never noticed that this had a spell-checker before never seen the red lines maybe my TV isn't a very good monitor 

ah well back to home tomorrow! currently my twin brother and my dad are trying to plug the laptop with a blu-ray player into the TV so we can watch a film, its only been 30 mins so far


----------



## megamania

blackrat said:


> just back from seeing _the day the earth stood still_. I had heard it was bad, but i'd never would have thought it'd be that bad!
> 
> There was only two good moments in the whole movie. Even _conan the destroyer_ was better as a movie...
> 
> Now, if only i could get my hands on the original '51 version...




ouch!


----------



## megamania

I was hoping to see The Spirit but after some of the reviews I've read (one's that are bias to comicbook movies no less) it appears it is a DVD rental before buying aka wait until Wal-mart has it for 7 or less.


I had higher hopes from Frank Miller.   I guess it shows that just because you can write doesn't mean you can direct.


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> Huh I never noticed that this had a spell-checker before never seen the red lines maybe my TV isn't a very good monitor




Or because you are a Community Supporter.   I have no spell check with my threads to summit.   Part of my bad typing problem.   I used to my spellcheck automatically checking for me which doesn't happen when posting directly here.


----------



## megamania

I have also decided that if I can pay off the two credit cards remaining and the car repair bill I will buy a new computer for X-mas.   That will be 2000 in bills before buying a GOOD laptop.   Its doable.  Even before September but I know myself.  I like my Movies, comics, Heroclix and other hobbies / interests I have.   So I'm shooting for X-mas.


----------



## megamania

Appears no one is here so I will leave but of course return later.....  cya.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Raiders of the Lost Arch?






Dog Moon said:


> Close enough.




The original cut had an error on the opening titles.....  yup...


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Appears no one is here so I will leave but of course return later.....  cya.




Or is there?  Only the shadow knows.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> The original cut had an error on the opening titles.....  yup...




McDonalds thought it was too close to Golden arches so they sued.   Thus the new title Lost Arc.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Or is there?  Only the shadow knows.




My friend in High School (Shadowfax... yes legal name) Shadow never know much of anything.   Barely passed but the girls liked him.  He then looked much like Michael J. Fox.


----------



## megamania

Quiet.... must be the weekend.... duh.


Oh well.


Have a good rest of the weekend folks....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Quiet.... must be the weekend.... duh.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Have a good rest of the weekend folks....



Was watching Dark Knight.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> My friend in High School (Shadowfax... yes legal name) Shadow never know much of anything.



His knowledge is limited to things he knows and he knows them very well.  



megamania said:


> He then looked much like Michael J. Fox.




I could go many wrong ways.... but I choose to take the high road. 


megamania said:


> Quiet.... must be the weekend.... duh.




I work till 9 pacific.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Was watching Dark Knight.




I was watching Hancock earlier.   I wonder...  What would happen if Bruce Wayne and Tony Stark teamed up?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I was watching Hancock earlier.   I wonder...  What would happen if Bruce Wayne and Tony Stark teamed up?




I think the chances of that happening is like survivng an antimatter explosion. 

Two different universes.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I think the chances of that happening is like survivng an antimatter explosion.
> 
> Two different universes.




It happened once before.... well in actuality there were many Marvel/DC crossovers but not many which effected the whole of the DC/Marvel universes.


----------



## Mycanid

Yup da dee, ya duh doo dah dee....

Afternoon hivers!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Afternoon Mycanid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> It happened once before.... well in actuality there were many Marvel/DC crossovers but not many which effected the whole of the DC/Marvel universes.




Proves how much I know about comics. As much as I'd love it to, I seriously doubt a DC/Marvel crossover movie is ever going to happen.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Proves how much I know about comics. As much as I'd love it to, I seriously doubt a DC/Marvel crossover movie is ever going to happen.




Yeah....  Thing is even if they did it would be pretty cheesy unless the fans get to choose the outcomes of the fights because of how no one wants to their guy loose an fight unless it was an obvious squash match.



My gf and I went to see the Last Dance play in Hollywood (they are going on tour in Europe this spring) and we saw a two friends who we haven't seen in years at the show.  What made things awkward was that they had gotten divorced since the last time we saw them (about 4 years ago) and tonight we were introduced to both of their girlfriends and we found ourselves walking back and fourth between both of them every 10 -20 minutes


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I was watching Hancock earlier.   I wonder...  What would happen if Bruce Wayne and Tony Stark teamed up?




No female model would be left unturned.......


enter the Batsentinels   (Kingdom Come)


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> It happened once before.... well in actuality there were many Marvel/DC crossovers but not many which effected the whole of the DC/Marvel universes.





Of all of these my favorite remains the Batman vs Hulk from....70's...or 80.  The Joker and Shaper of Worlds as villians.   The Joker eventually defeats himself while the hulk tries to figure it all out.


The Titans and X=men one was okay.    The 90's crossovers seemed... forced and the JLA / Avengers was well drawn but did little for me otherwise.




My son was excited.  I found my Batman vs Predator TPB and he absorbed that quickly enough.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Proves how much I know about comics. As much as I'd love it to, I seriously doubt a DC/Marvel crossover movie is ever going to happen.




I doubt it also.

If they did it would be Batman and Wolverine anyway.   Anyother way would lead to too much bickering of whom gets what for profits.  


Superman-   too powerful and no one cares  (allthough a Hulk smash movie has possibilities if not for Doomsday)

Spidey / Batman.... very different characters....


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah....  Thing is even if they did it would be pretty cheesy unless the fans get to choose the outcomes of the fights because of how no one wants to their guy loose an fight unless it was an obvious squash match.
> 
> 
> 
> My gf and I went to see the Last Dance play in Hollywood (they are going on tour in Europe this spring) and we saw a two friends who we haven't seen in years at the show.  What made things awkward was that they had gotten divorced since the last time we saw them (about 4 years ago) and tonight we were introduced to both of their girlfriends and we found ourselves walking back and fourth between both of them every 10 -20 minutes




very awkward.......


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Was watching Dark Knight.




Got it last night and watched it this morning.

Better than I remember it but still.... 500+ million domestic....?


----------



## megamania

Who else has seen Dark Knight on DVD?

It starts with a preview for Watchmen.

Looks VERY good.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I doubt it also.
> 
> If they did it would be Batman and Wolverine anyway.   Anyother way would lead to too much bickering of whom gets what for profits.




I'd see Wolverine as being the "bad guy" in that movie.. but the twist would be that the people he was killing throughout the movie were all employees of Wayne Enterprises but were all associated with the WEAPON project. Those scientists, lead by Bolivar Trask were applying Wayne Tech as part of a government funded top secret weapons project to make a...  dun dun dun SENTINEL!    

At the end of the movie when Batman find out about the plot he and Wolverine then join forces to stop Sentinel Prime.



> Superman-   too powerful and no one cares  (allthough a Hulk smash movie has possibilities if not for Doomsday)



HULK SMASH SUPERMAN!



> Spidey / Batman.... very different characters....




Which Spiderman.  Spiderman from 1, 2 or Emo Spiderman from 3?  Or a totally new actor?



megamania said:


> Of all of these my favorite remains the Batman vs Hulk from....70's...or 80.  The Joker and Shaper of Worlds as villians.   The Joker eventually defeats himself while the hulk tries to figure it all out.




That is just awesome.



megamania said:


> Who else has seen Dark Knight on DVD?
> 
> It starts with a preview for Watchmen.
> 
> Looks VERY good.




I have it and yeah...  After reading Watchmen and seeing that trailer I think the Movie has hope (personally I think the outrage over the test screenings climatic destruction* change silly....



*Its a major spoiler in the book/movie....  so its best I don't mention WHAT causes the climatic destruction.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hello, Hive!

This is just a flying visit to say that I hope that everyone had a good Xmas (haven't had time to read back) and I also hope that everyone has a fun New Year's.

And also a note to say look, everyone, I have a new username! The new pic will follow in short order once I'm back at work on Friday.

Bye, Hive!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Hello, Hive!
> 
> This is just a flying visit to say that I hope that everyone had a good Xmas (haven't had time to read back) and I also hope that everyone has a fun New Year's.
> 
> And also a note to say look, everyone, I have a new username! The new pic will follow in short order once I'm back at work on Friday.
> 
> Bye, Hive!




Is it a new look for the new year?


----------



## Ginnel

I'm really really liking Vampire Weekend now 

Twin brother bought the album for me for Christmas its ace this one 

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bFi4E9Wun7E]YouTube - Bryn-Vampire Weekend[/ame]

and this one

[ame=http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9wHl9qRsMzw]YouTube - Vampire Weekend - Cape Cod Kwassa Kwassa[/ame]

are two of my favourite songs 

off to Lancaster tomorrow as in 3 mins time until january


----------



## Relique du Madde

::Is confused::   I don't see anything vampire about them..    For some reason this was what came to mind when you said Vampire Weekend..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZXSMLoG0fw]YouTube - Whitby Goths on The Culture Show[/ame]

I wish they would have used more RECENT music in that piece, instead of mostly using stuff from the late 70s and 80s..


Side note.  The Last Dance (who I watch play last night) are playing at 2009's Whitby.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Speaking of videos with undead in them, here's my my favorite music video by The Grateful Dead:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NEE8oURdM0]YouTube - Grateful Dead - Touch of Grey[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

The sad thing about that video is that if it were done today most of it would have been done entirely on green screen or done digitally.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Does anyone in the hive use Herolab or any similar dm/player toolkit programs?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Does anyone in the hive use Herolab or any similar dm/player toolkit programs?




I use etools. It's bad, it's buggy, and it does awesomely crappy statblocks. But it's fricking easy to use and I love it


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, morning Hive. Holidays are done for me now. Well okay, I got New Years Day free, but still. It's a working morning again today.


----------



## Relique du Madde

morning rat.


----------



## Blackrat

I'm trying hard to remember what it was again that I'm supposed to do here. I've gotten so far as "drink coffee and spend time in the internet..."

I'm bored as hell


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I'm trying hard to remember what it was again that I'm supposed to do here. I've gotten so far as "drink coffee and spend time in the internet..."
> 
> I'm bored as hell




I think you're supposed to also go insane and write "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I think you're supposed to also go insane and write "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."




Well, does it count that I'm telling my friends about a new goth substyle I've created? So far I am the only one following the style but I'm going to spread it ...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anyways, I mentioned the gm/player toolkit type of programs because I'm wondering herolab is worth getting.  I'm pretty sure that if I asked the question in the software forum I'd get alot of responces (including many biased ones).  I figure, the hive is a small enough group sampling that if any one uses a program I'd get good responces (without having to wade through a vast volume of replies).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well, does it count that I'm telling my friends about a new goth substyle I've created? So far I am the only one following the style but I'm going to spread it ...




Oooo...  tell me more.  


Last night I sat someone who copied the look/style of the old (?) MC, Jeffery Damnit, from Bar Sinister.   Imagine that look on a short Indian/Pakistani guy...

Funny thing is, last night people were asking me where my Top Hat was..


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> ...herolab...




I have a vague memory that one of my friends has it and I tinkered with it, but since I can't remember sure I think it was a "meh experience". Then again, I might remember totally off and it was some other program alltogether.

Anyways, it won the 2nd place in this year's Ennies which indicates it's not a total ripoff atleast. And you can get a free demo from their site, so you could try the basic functions before making up your mind


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Oooo...  tell me more.




I call it "Cyber Brit". You take the proverbial british gentleman and change the details so that they have the "normal" cyber looks. So we start with a Suit (with vest) and a Bowler hat. Obviously the vest is changed to some Cyber-vest which are abundant in the subculture. The jacket can easily be converted with basic plastic tubing etc. The hat itself doesn't really need any modifying since it's so cool in itself. Add details like a all black or green lensed monocle, a pocket watch created from some cool modern watch and a piece of thin cable etc... And voilà, we have a Cyber Brit!


----------



## Relique du Madde

That's awesome.  You need some diodes and small led lights as part of the look .


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Wow, Christmas is over fast! I had a good time...
I already feel as if this week was over, too, even if it's still monday! 



Blackrat said:


> I call it "Cyber Brit". You take the proverbial british gentleman and change the details so that they have the "normal" cyber looks. So we start with a Suit (with vest) and a Bowler hat. Obviously the vest is changed to some Cyber-vest which are abundant in the subculture. The jacket can easily be converted with basic plastic tubing etc. The hat itself doesn't really need any modifying since it's so cool in itself. Add details like a all black or green lensed monocle, a pocket watch created from some cool modern watch and a piece of thin cable etc... And voilà, we have a Cyber Brit!




What makes this is a "goth" subculture? 

Mustrum "Clueless on social currents" Ridcully


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> What makes this is a "goth" subculture?
> 
> Mustrum "Clueless on social currents" Ridcully




Well, it's rather a subset of the Cyber-Goth sub-subculture and the Viktorian Goth sub-subculture. Here I have advanced the Viktorian male image to the new century. So it in itself might not be anymore as much "Gothic" as the "Clueless on social currents" would expect but by being a sub-sub-sub-subset of Goth subculture...

See? I used the word sub quite a lot here... Now, for some reason I'm getting hungry and wish to watch U-571 on TV


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Well, it's rather a subset of the Cyber-Goth sub-subculture and the Viktorian Goth sub-subculture. Here I have advanced the Viktorian male image to the new century. So it in itself might not be anymore as much "Gothic" as the "Clueless on social currents" would expect but by being a sub-sub-sub-subset of Goth subculture...
> 
> See? I used the word sub quite a lot here... Now, for some reason I'm getting hungry and wish to watch U-571 on TV




"Sonar, you mean like a..."
"Submarine, Mr.Wayne, a submarine..."


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> "Sonar, you mean like a..."
> "Submarine, Mr.Wayne, a submarine..."




Hmph... A Dark Knight reference... Had to look it up as I haven't seen the movie yet. I only saw Batman Begins a week ago for the first time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Wow, Christmas is over fast! I had a good time...
> I already feel as if this week was over, too, even if it's still monday!
> 
> 
> 
> What makes this is a "goth" subculture?
> 
> Mustrum "Clueless on social currents" Ridcully




Any goths who are into the cyber culture are known as Cybergoths or cyberkids (if teenaged) and came to being after the borg tried to assimilate a vampire.   That vampire-borg jumped into a temporal anomaly and found himself in the middle of a VNV Nation show where several ravers turned goths took notice and decided to emulate the vampire-borg drone.   From there the look spread to Los Angeles then Germany and Britain.   Sadly, the vampire-borg died after deciding to go to Burningman where it ended up o'd'ing on X.


I think Blackrat is trying to bring a steampunk/noir feel to the cyber look.


*Thinks*  But if blackrat is borg....  hmmm..


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I think Blackrat is trying to bring a steampunk/noir feel to the cyber look.




Something like that


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> Hmph... A Dark Knight reference... Had to look it up as I haven't seen the movie yet. I only saw Batman Begins a week ago for the first time.




Then catch up soon! 



			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Any goths who are into the cyber culture are known as Cybergoths or cyberkids (if teenaged) and came to being after the borg tried to assimilate a vampire. That vampire-borg jumped into a temporal anomaly and found himself in the middle of a VNV Nation show from there the look spread to Los Angeles then Germany and Britain.




Steamgoth would still look differently, so I think there is a second venue to explore, if it hasn't already 



> *Thinks* If blackrat is borg.... hmmm..



Excuse me? We are _the Hive_! Or should I write: We _are_ the hive! Or _We_ are the Hive?

Mustrum "_We are the Hive_" Ridcully


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> "Sonar, you mean like a..."
> "Submarine, Mr.Wayne, a submarine..."




I thought that line was funny because you know Bruce Wayne is so obsessed with bats that his first thought was "Sonar like a bat."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Excuse me? We are _the Hive_! Or should I write: We _are_ the hive! Or _We_ are the Hive?
> 
> Mustrum "_We are the Hive_" Ridcully




Yes but if Blackrat is also borg then the HIVE can assimilate the borg!  I don't know about you, but I want to see what goodies the borg has stashed in Omnimatrix 1.

Think of it as the ultimate sci-fi dungeon delve.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Steamgoth would still look differently, so I think there is a second venue to explore, if it hasn't already




Yes, but that has already been done. It's quite a staple subculture in goth circles already. But I have yet to seen Cyber-Steam-Goth (which is also what you could call this my new idea)


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> I thought that line was funny because you know Bruce Wayne is so obsessed with bats that his first thought was "Sonar like a bat."




I thought it was funny because Mr.Fox answer subverted the viewers expectations and might also hint into his way to deny any knowledge of 



Spoiler



the Wayne-Batman connection


.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I thought it was funny because Mr.Fox answer subverted the viewers expectations and might also hint into his way to deny any knowledge of
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the Wayne-Batman connection
> 
> 
> .




So is the fact that you decided to spoiler-tag such an obvious thing funny for the same reason? 

I can't imagine anyone being so unknowledgeable to warrant that spoiler-tag


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> So is the fact that you decided to spoiler-tag such an obvious thing funny for the same reason?
> 
> I can't imagine anyone being so unknowledgeable to warrant that spoiler-tag




Wait... what do you mean?  I thought I was Batman.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> So is the fact that you decided to spoiler-tag such an obvious thing funny for the same reason?



I thought so. 



> I thought I was Batman.



Wasn't there supposed to be a power in 4E that was originally called "I am Batman"? I wonder which it was.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I thought so.




Ah, yes. I just wanted to make sure 



Since it was intentional, it was pretty funny


----------



## Relique du Madde

:^/   I sware, I should stop watching Adult Swim cartoons...  They are so overwhelmingly stupid that I might risk stupidity just by watching them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I thought so.
> 
> 
> Wasn't there supposed to be a power in 4E that was originally called "I am Batman"? I wonder which it was.




I thought it was one of the warlord or fighter ones that causes a retaliatory strike when you are hit.   OR maybe it one that causes an badguy to do a moral check or something..  


Yea.. I am pretty clueless about what powers exist in 4e.


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Then catch up soon!




I'm not sure I want to... Batman Begins supriced me positivly by using the most underused villain in it.

The only way Dark Knight could have used more overused villains would have been by adding in Catwoman... I mean Joker and Two Face . Like we haven't seen enough of them since the 60's...


----------



## Ginnel

don't type in "cyber brit" into google images without safe search on, unless you want to look at Boobies


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Well, it's rather a subset of the Cyber-Goth sub-subculture and the Viktorian Goth sub-subculture.



See now, this is interesting.  Just last night, I was discussing my own new gothic fashion ideas with my roomies.  Specifically, the Goth Cowboy.

All in black, naturally.  Skull bolo tie, spikes collar as the band around your black Stetson, straps and buckles on your cowboy boots.  Maybe even a pentacle sherrif's badge.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> don't type in "cyber brit" into google images without safe search on, unless you want to look at Boobies



Thanks for the tip.

...

*Off to look at Boobies*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well, does it count that I'm telling my friends about a new goth substyle I've created? So far I am the only one following the style but I'm going to spread it ...




Tell me all the intimate details. I'll adopt it and spread it here in the US. 
Though I'm not sure that my mom would approve.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> I'm not sure I want to... Batman Begins supriced me positivly by using the most underused villain in it.
> 
> The only way Dark Knight could have used more overused villains would have been by adding in Catwoman... I mean Joker and Two Face . Like we haven't seen enough of them since the 60's...



Well, I am not so over satiated with Batman. I don't read comics and the last Batman series I saw was the one with Adam West probably 2 decades ago. 
Dark Knight is good, overused villain or not. 



Ginnel said:


> don't type in "cyber brit" into google images without safe search on, unless you want to look at Boobies



Look at boobies? Who would want to do _that?_.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> See now, this is interesting.  Just last night, I was discussing my own new gothic fashion ideas with my roomies.  Specifically, the Goth Cowboy.
> 
> All in black, naturally.  Skull bolo tie, spikes collar as the band around your black Stetson, straps and buckles on your cowboy boots.  Maybe even a pentacle sherrif's badge.




Already exists (mostly in the goth-a-billy scene).     Google_ Fields of the Nephilim _and check out how they dress.


----------



## Blackrat

I am Spartacus!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I am Spartacus!




I am Rattacus! 

Sorry, what I meant to say is this:

I am Felicus!


----------



## Blackrat

I see my Summon Daemon Lord spell succeeded...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I see my Summon Daemon Lord spell succeeded...




 I'm a Daemon Lord?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Man, I am LOVING these snow boots. 

Keeping my feet warm and toasty.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I'm a Daemon Lord?




Well aren't you? I always thought you were an Arcanaloth...


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Man, I am LOVING these snow boots.
> 
> Keeping my feet warm and toasty.




Toasty? I have no idea what that means but it sounds uncomfortable...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Toasty? I have no idea what that means but it sounds uncomfortable...




Its American slang for 'warm and comfy'.

Yeah, I know. The phrase in the preceding post is redundant, but us Americans are famous for redundant catchphrases.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Its American slang for 'warm and comfy'.




Oh... To me it sounds like toasted... Like bread... Usually means burnt black...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Oh... To me it sounds like toasted... Like bread... Usually means burnt black...




Well some Americans might like their toast burnt black, but not me. I like 'gently toasted'. Warm enough to melt butter and just a little stiff.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Well some Americans might like their toast burnt black, but not me. I like 'gently toasted'. Warm enough to melt butter and just a little stiff.




I too like it gently toasted, but when I was still living with my folks, mom used to turn the toaster too hot (since she likes it black and crispy) and I always forgot to turn it down when I made toast.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I was just playing illuminati with my niece and little brother...  I lost.   My little brother (Bermuda Triangle) and my niece (Subgenius) won.  The game ended with my brother winning then using the time warp card to ensure that my niece would win (he wanted to make sure I lost since I kept killing Liberal groups during the entire game since I was Cthulhu).


One thing which helped them out was that I was obsessing over killing the airlines (who were the lowest powered group in the uncontrolled area).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Well aren't you? I always thought you were an Arcanaloth...




Yeah, actually. But I'm really an Baernaloth.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Well some Americans might like their toast burnt black, but not me. I like 'gently toasted'. Warm enough to melt butter and just a little stiff.




Burnt toast..... o.0  I never got people who liked it that way...  Toasted brown is one thing but charcoal toast is not good no matter what you put on it.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, I just realized something that's been bothering me for a while. It's about english language. When you guys talk about "butter" do you usually mean real butter or is the word also used for margarine? I mean, in finland, use of real butter on bread is pretty rare, so it has always struck me odd that english speakers use the word so often...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Oh, I just realized something that's been bothering me for a while. It's about english language. When you guys talk about "butter" do you usually mean real butter or is the word also used for margarine? I mean, in finland, use of real butter on bread is pretty rare, so it has always struck me odd that english speakers use the word so often...




In the US, we have butter AND margarine.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> In the US, we have butter AND margarine.




Yes, but what I mean, in general speech, do you use the same word for both?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> ...illuminati...




I'm getting a fuzzy feeling for this game. I think I might have to try it someday...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yes, but what I mean, in general speech, do you use the same word for both?




A lot of people do, unfortunately.  In fact I don't think many people in the US know the difference.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> A lot of people do, unfortunately.  In fact I don't think most people know the difference.




Ah, okay. Now it makes more sense to me. (Yeah, it's not like it's unheard of in here either, for example the finnish word sandwich would be directly translated as "buttered bread" eventhough people rarely use real butter anymore.)

Butter is usually reserved for baking and such, whereas margarine is used on a more daily basis out here.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm annoyed.  My Dark Knight Poster is about to fall off the wall...  For some reason the tape doesn't want to stick to the wall's paint.  I don't want to put it in a frame, but it looks like I'll have to.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, at least you've gotten it up in the first place. Ever since the move I've been meaning to put my various game maps in frames and up on the walls. Like the maps from Forgotten Realms and Eberron Campaign Settings. It's been a year now, and I haven't even bought the frames yet eventhough everytime I go to the supermarket I walk past the isle with frames .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm annoyed.  My Dark Knight Poster is about to fall off the wall...  For some reason the tape doesn't want to stick to the wall's paint.  I don't want to put it in a frame, but it looks like I'll have to.




 Thumbtacks?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I may have gotten it up, but I think the Joker is rejecting my wall.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Thumbtacks?




Thumbtacks are evil.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Butter is usually reserved for baking and such, whereas margarine is used on a more daily basis out here.




The thing thing that tweaks my melon is butter spray. Think hair spray, just replace the liquid with liquid butter. Nasty stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Thumbtacks are evil.




Why? Because they leave behind little tiny holes?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> The thing thing that tweaks my melon is butter spray. Think hair spray, just replaced the liquid with liquid butter. Nasty stuff.




Using butter spray is lazy and might be considered a sin if you are into culinary.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Thumbtacks are evil.




Yes they are. As is tape. You really need to get frames. My GF, who as I have told is studying paper conservation/restoration gets this horrified look on her face whenever someone tells about taping posters on the walls or putting them up with thumbtacks


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Why? Because they leave behind little tiny holes?




Yup.  For some reason I could can't stand using them on posters any pieces of artwork that could be noticeably damaged by them.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> The thing thing that tweaks my melon is butter spray. Think hair spray, just replace the liquid with liquid butter. Nasty stuff.




Yeah, I've seen that too. And yeah, it's a horrifying thing...

As is this stuff: Easy Cheese - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yup.  For some reason I could can't stand using them on posters any pieces of artwork that could be noticeably damaged by them.




For the posters I care about I never use thumbtacks. For everything else, I staple it into my wall.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I've seen that too. And yeah, it's a horrifying thing...
> 
> As is this stuff: Easy Cheese - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




I'd sooner eat a bucket of raw chud.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I've seen that too. And yeah, it's a horrifying thing...
> 
> As is this stuff: Easy Cheese - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




That stuff's the bomb (and only when on crackers)!  When I was at USC I used to by crap loads of that stuff to use on crackers as a snack.

It's perfect for when you want to eat ghetto and do not want to head to McDonalds.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> That stuff's the bomb (and only when on crackers)!  When I was at USC I used to by crap loads of that stuff to use on crackers as a snack.




SOS; sh*t on a shingle. Thats what my dad called it.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> SOS; sh*t on a shingle. Thats what my dad called it.




 Ow, my ribs...

Coincidently my dad used to call some of my creations when I was a teenager "s*** on a bread"

Then again, I don't blame him, it usually did look like that. Imagine what it looks like when you mix mashed potatoes with rice, macaroni and minced meat and put it on bread... 

But it was good, and we never had leftovers in the fridge for more than couple of days


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> SOS; sh*t on a shingle. Thats what my dad called it.




I wonder if Galeros would eat one... lol


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Then again, I don't blame him, it usually did look like that. Imagine what it looks like when you mix mashed potatoes with rice, macaroni and minced meat and put it on bread...
> 
> But it was good, and we never had leftovers in the fridge for more than couple of days



That does sound pretty good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I wonder if Galeros would eat one... lol




Dunno. But I'm sure Demongirl would. Hell, she's nibbled on your clothes before, no reason why she wouldn't eat spray cheese on a cracker.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Ow, my ribs...
> 
> Coincidently my dad used to call some of my creations when I was a teenager "s*** on a bread"
> 
> Then again, I don't blame him, it usually did look like that. Imagine what it looks like when you mix mashed potatoes with rice, macaroni and minced meat and put it on bread...
> 
> But it was good, and we never had leftovers in the fridge for more than couple of days





When I was in grade school I used to eat balcony cheese mustard, ketchup and chocolate cookie sandwiches..  When the school had hamburgers, grilled cheese, or turkey sandwiches I would put the cookie in it.  If there was mac and cheese... the cookie became the "bread." 

I don't know how I was able to stomach that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> When I was in grade school I used to eat balcony cheese mustard, ketchup and chocolate cookie sandwiches..  When the school had hamburgers, grilled cheese sandwiches I would put the cookie in it.  If there was mac and cheese... the cookie became the "bread."
> 
> I don't know how I was able to stomach that.




OH. MY. GAWD. 

















_*goes into the restroom to retch*_


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> That does sound pretty good.




It is. It's very good, but it looks quite horrible... Especially when seasoned with whatever happens to be in the fridge like relish, cottage cheese, lots of ketchup & mustard etc...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> It is. It's very good, but it looks quite horrible... Especially when seasoned with whatever happens to be in the fridge like relish, cottage cheese, lots of ketchup & mustard etc...

















*



*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> OH. MY. GAWD.
> 
> 
> _*goes into the restroom to retch*_





Most people don't believe me when I say I have negative ranks in cooking...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Most people don't believe me when I say I have negative ranks in cooking...




I believe you.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




I have quite the same feeling right now. I miss my school-years... 

I suppose I now have to cook all those things in the weekend just to get the leftovers needed


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I have quite the same feeling right now. I miss my school-years...
> 
> I suppose I now have to cook all those things in the weekend just to get the leftovers needed




I miss my dad. Whenever we'd go on a camping trip, we'd eat up the last of the food by blending as much of it together (as long as the combo wasn't gut wrenching) and scarf it down over the last day and a half.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Most people don't believe me when I say I have negative ranks in cooking...




And for some reason most people never believe me when I say that I really can cook well, I just rarely do. Then they get all surpriced when I make some gourmet dessert or something...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> And for some reason most people never believe me when I say that I really can cook well, I just rarely do. Then they get all surpriced when I make some gourmet dessert or something...




See, you can't judge a chef by their looks. My grandmother on my mothers side could cook, she just rarely ever did. When she did it was like ambrosia; prolly why she was overweight and not very pretty.


Also why is it that mean and ugly old ladies are sickening rich and never share the wealth?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Also why is it that mean and ugly old ladies are sickening rich and never share the wealth?




Propably has something to do with the fact that they've lived through the poorer years and know how to be cheap . It is an art in itself, and one that modern generations don't have a knack for


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Propably has something to do with the fact that they've lived through the poorer years and know how to be cheap . It is an art in itself, and one that modern generations don't have a knack for




Yeah, but my grandmother was cheaper than dirt. One time she had an appointment for something and eveyone that showed up was gifted with an porcelain Indian mask. She regifted it to me for my bithday one year.   WTF??!


----------



## Blackrat

Now that IS cheap...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn.  What's is worse is when someone gives you a used gift card.  I hadn't had that happen to me but I heard of several people which that did happen to.


----------



## Blackrat

She actually reminds me of some jokes we have here in Finland. There is a province in Finland, Laihia, where the people are stereotypically held to be extremely cheap, and there is a bunch of jokes about them. She really sounds like one of Laihians


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn.  What's is worse is when someone gives you a used gift card.  I hadn't had that happen to me but I heard of several people which that did happen to.




I think my siuster scanned a card I gave her many moons ago. She edited the card to change it to say brother insead of sister, deleted my handwriting and then worote in her own message for me after she printed it. I'm pretty sure she did this because I've never seen the card she gave me in any store that sells birthday cards since then.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I think my siuster scanned a card I gave her many moons ago. She edited the card to change it to say brother insead of sister, deleted my handwriting and then worote in her own message for me after she printed it. I'm pretty sure she did this because I've never seen the card she gave me in any store that sells birthday cards since then.



My niece does something along the same lines.  She creates cards using random art/images she found on the web or in magazines and construction paper then rights a personalized message on the card.  It's cheep, but she figures its better then spending money on something that is mass produced and generic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, I'm off to bed. G'nite hive!


----------



## Blackrat

Soo... I am alone. Better start preparing another summoning spell. Maybe Summon Demon... Now lets see. Material Components: Fried Chicken...


----------



## Blackrat

...Mashed potatoes...

...Steak...

...Ostrich eggs...

Hmm. I wonder what else is needed for this summoning spell...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I have no idea, Blackrat.


----------



## Knightfall

New social group...

EN World D&D / RPG News - Arcanum of the Stars


----------



## Relique du Madde

How is/was Dragonstar?


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> How is/was Dragonstar?



Dragonstar is an awesome campaign setting. The premise is just great. One of the most inventive things created with the OGL. I was disappointed when FFG abandoned the setting. 

If you check out my group, you'll find several links to other sites that are key for anyone interested in Dragonstar. The DSD20 yahoo group is the best Dragonstar site out there.

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/DSD20/


----------



## Knightfall

Also, check out this site for Dragonstar v.3.5...

Dragonstar - Home Page


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Yup.  For some reason I could can't stand using them on posters any pieces of artwork that could be noticeably damaged by them.



For anything that you can't afford a frame for, but don't want to damage with thumbtacks, the trick is to not stick the thumbtack THROUGH the poster.

If you put one at each corner, with the pin right next to the paper, but not in it, most posters will be held up by the overlap of the tack's head.



		Code:
	

  =========
     | |-----------------
*****| |*****
*****| |*****
*****| |*****
******V******
*************


Still leaves holes in the wall of course. . . nothing a bit of paint 'n' spackle won't clear up.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey froggy!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey froggy!



Hey Rel.  I'm gonna work on the 10-Foot Pole tonight, and hopefully post something.  My parents flew back to Minnesota yesterday, so I have my bedroom and computer back.  Whee.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Hey Rel.  I'm gonna work on the 10-Foot Pole tonight, and hopefully post something.  My parents flew back to Minnesota yesterday, so I have my bedroom and computer back.  Whee.




Cool.   Hopefully we can get the game started soon after Tallarn[/s ] Matthiew returns to work.  I'm getting a lot of weird ideas for the game.


Well actually..  I'm getting weird ideas period.  In that one Hulk vs. thread Felon said something that got me thinking:



Felon said:


> Can and has. Thor's power has an upper limit. The Hulk's power is as boundless as rage itself. In general, you need some dirty tricks to take down the Hulk.




Why Hasn't Richard Reed or some other super brilliant scientist type in the Marvel Universe created a anti-rage pill?  Or why haven't Bruce Banner been sent to anger management counseling, or a therapist?  I could just imagine it..

Doctor:  So Mr. Banner, why are you here today?
Bruce Banner:  I get angry...  a lot... and you wouldn't like it when I get angry...
Dr:  What happens when you get angry?
BB: I turn into a monster and I hurt a lot of people and cause alot of damage...
Dr: Yes, when we are angry we cause alot of pain and destruction.  That is natural, but you need to connect with what makes you angry and learn how to deal with that pain and not take it out on the world...
BB:  But I really do turn into a monster...
Dr: No you don't.  That is your mind's coping with..
BB: LISTEN TO ME!  WHEN I'M ANGRY I TURN INTO A MONSTER!!!
Dr:  There is not need to...
*Bruce Banner turns into the Hulk*
Hulk: HULK ANGRY!  HULK SMASH PUNY DOCTOR!


----------



## Wereserpent

Blackrat said:


> ...Mashed potatoes...
> 
> ...Steak...
> 
> ...Ostrich eggs...
> 
> Hmm. I wonder what else is needed for this summoning spell...




*Eats all the ingredients*

Yum!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> *Eats all the ingredients*
> 
> Yum!




Food placed in Hive
Pleasant scent beckons us all
Here comes Galeros


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Food placed in Hive
> Pleasant scent beckons us all
> Here comes Galeros




Haiku?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yup.


----------



## Blackrat

So the summoning worked... It just had a bit of delay


----------



## Blackrat

Morning Relique. Anything going on?


----------



## Relique du Madde

nothing much.  Just listening to the Art Bell's yearly prediction show (which just started).


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's funny.  The first (?) prediction was that Aliens were going to land in Memphis Tennessee and that the caller was going to be the alien's ambassador to earth.


----------



## Blackrat

. Never heard of it. Unsurpricing I think .

Anyways, due to our conversation yesterday I had to buy potatoes, minced meat and spaghetti . By saturday I should have the needed leftovers to make that mixed plate of everything I now desire


----------



## Relique du Madde

What no grilled cheese and cookie sandwiches?

BTW, I got Lemon bars...


----------



## Blackrat

Actually... There is certain appeal in that idea... 

What's a lemon bar?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Pastry that is covered with lemon custard and powdered sugar. .


----------



## Blackrat

Sounds yummy... *drool*

Damn, I find myself again in a heated conversation over religions...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ugh... that sucks.  Religous discussions are never good when they are heated.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, it's nice to have a civilized conversation about it but when someone gets angry right away when you express even remote disagreement... 

And when this happens, I always get this nasty mood that I just want to tick that person even more


----------



## Blackrat

Ooh... Now I was just plain nasty... I cheated him... I got him to prove MY point 

He won't accept it, but I did it


----------



## Relique du Madde

What point was that....   *cough pm*


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I think we'll move this discussion to a more private venue


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lol.  That was evil and I approve.


----------



## Blackrat

Sometimes I wonder how some people can be so uptight over so insignificant details. And sometimes I wonder how I can be so easily ticked to take an opposing stand to even my own beliefs just because I want to bug those aforementioned people


----------



## Relique du Madde

It's simple.  You like playing the devils advocate, and being a devil's advocate is fun.


----------



## Blackrat

Yes it is...

Speaking of which, since you are quite a comic-book fan I was wondering have you read yesterday's Dork Tower: Be It Resolved 2008 (second try) | Dork Tower

I thought you might like it


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lol.

One of the funniest things to do is go to a comic book store the day new comics normally arrive on a week after a holiday.  At least with the local store the first thing you hear when you enter the door is "new comics come tomarrow" which is usually followed by the person who entered leaving the store.


----------



## Blackrat

We don't have many comic book stores here. I know of one and it is on some obscure little street in our capital. I'd wish there were more here, but then again our whole country has a population of something like ½ of New York City 

Are people in those stores actually like the Comic Book Guy in Simpsons? He's prolly my favourite character of the show


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> We don't have many comic book stores here. I know of one and it is on some obscure little street in our capital. I'd wish there were more here, but then again our whole country has a population of something like ½ of New York City
> 
> Are people in those stores actually like the Comic Book Guy in Simpsons? He's prolly my favourite character of the show




Here is a picture of the local comic book shop's manager (taken from myspace).  



I wish their page had a pict of this one 19 year old(?) goth gal who works there...  She makes new comic book day a treat.  She's also a army brat genius and an aspiring comic book artist...


----------



## Blackrat

Man, the guy even looks like The Comic Book Guy . I hope he has the same kind of witty sarcasm too


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> She makes new comic book day a treat.




Oh I bet she does. *Nudge nudge* 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT3_UCm1A5I]YouTube - Monty Python - Nudge Nudge Sketch[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm not sure if the comic book shop's manager has the same sarcastic wit as the comic book guy since doesn't target the shop's customers (as far as I know).


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Yes it is...
> 
> Speaking of which, since you are quite a comic-book fan I was wondering have you read yesterday's Dork Tower: Be It Resolved 2008 (second try) | Dork Tower
> 
> I thought you might like it




I liked it.  I blame them for everything also..... (well no but still....)


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Lol.
> 
> One of the funniest things to do is go to a comic book store the day new comics normally arrive on a week after a holiday.  At least with the local store the first thing you hear when you enter the door is "new comics come tomarrow" which is usually followed by the person who entered leaving the store.




and without so much as a hi or goodbye.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> We don't have many comic book stores here. I know of one and it is on some obscure little street in our capital. I'd wish there were more here, but then again our whole country has a population of something like ½ of New York City
> 
> Are people in those stores actually like the Comic Book Guy in Simpsons? He's prolly my favourite character of the show




I have never seen the show (no TV) but I can tell you that shop owners and the people that go there almost all have some sort of dyfunctional social talent.

Nerds, tweeps, punks, air heads and so on.  I feel i can say this since I used to hang out at comic shops every day (local ones) and every friday (non-local).

We have our own language and dialet that confounds any that are not a part of the convent.  Its much like gamers really.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm not sure if the comic book shop's manager has the same sarcastic wit as the comic book guy since doesn't target the shop's customers (as far as I know).




The shop owners I have been friends with generally are not sharp witted and very poor with money (thus why no longer open).  One owner was down right cruel if you annoyed him.  Since he was the only store within 2 hours drive (early 90's) he knew he could get away with it.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, Happy New Year Hive!

(It has been 2009 out here for almost an hour already )


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> nothing much.  Just listening to the Art Bell's yearly prediction show (which just started).




I have not yet decided still if Art Bell is good for paranormal acceptance or not.  meaning.... is he a quack or not.

I've only heard his show maby three times in the past 8 years and they always seem a bit farfetched even though I believe in most of what he has to say or the subject matter.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Well, Happy New Year Hive!
> 
> (It has been 2009 out here for almost an hour already )




Happy New Year!!!!!!    tweeeeeet!   oh wait.... the ball hasn't dropped yet....


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> I have not yet decided still if Art Bell is good for paranormal acceptance or not.  meaning.... is he a quack or not.
> 
> I've only heard his show maby three times in the past 8 years and they always seem a bit farfetched even though I believe in most of what he has to say or the subject matter.




Art Bell only does the show every so often since he retired.  Now it's George Nory who hosts the show.  George is sort of strange since at the begining he seemed to be "open" the the suggestion of the paranormal but now he is starting to sound like he is starting to believe most of the things on the show.  Then again that might be because the show has been getting fewer of the total quacks like Art Bell often had on for entertainment value.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> Happy New Year!!!!!!    tweeeeeet!   oh wait.... the ball hasn't dropped yet....




But didn't you just drop the ball?


----------



## Knightwind1972

Relique du Madde said:


> But didn't you just drop the ball?


----------



## Mycanid

Happy new year hivers!


----------



## megamania

allo Hive.   Just finished "Life".   Daughter won (again).  I was going to play Pinball on PS2 but I'm too tired.   So I still want to make it to midnight so I am..... struggling to remain awake.


----------



## Knightwind1972

megamania said:


> allo Hive.   Just finished "Life".   Daughter won (again).  I was going to play Pinball on PS2 but I'm too tired.   So I still want to make it to midnight so I am..... struggling to remain awake.




A cup of coffee or a 2 liter of soda should do the trick.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Happy New Years.... Now that it is officially New Years day most places around the  world..


----------



## Ginnel

Happy New Year 

managed to make it to midnight and then past all the way to 6:30am 

tired 

and have stupid train journey back home today in a couple of hours Whee


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Happy new year to the Hive!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Happy New Year!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Knightfall

Happy New Year to the Hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL1xUWgBlFw]YouTube - Explosion[/ame]

Who needs fireworks when you can see an exploding unmanned rocket?


----------



## Wereserpent

Happy New Years!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*MAZEL-TOV!* 

Merry New Yer Hivers!


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Who needs fireworks when you can see an exploding unmanned rocket?




Now that's some fireworks . Anyways, just popping by on my way to bed. See you in about 10 hours. I'll be at work again by then...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Now that's some fireworks . Anyways, just popping by on my way to bed. See you in about 10 hours. I'll be at work again by then...




Meh. I prefer Roman Candles.

[sblock=Roman Candle]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Mycanid

STILL in the Portland, Oregon airport ... yeesh. Going on 31 hours since waking up now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:


> STILL in the Portland, Oregon airport ... yeesh. Going on 31 hours since waking up now.




Thats terrible. I'm sending a prayer your way theat the airlines start up again soon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Today I went to Knotts Berry Farm with my little brother and little nieceand she's mad at me since I didn't ask her.

Thing is, the last time she went to Knotts when my little brother went along (about 4 years ago) she complained afterwards cause of how much of a brat he was.   So I figured why even ask since she'll say no.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Meh. I prefer Roman Candles.




Well, they are quite fun, I have to admit. But they are also one of the most dangerous type of fireworks available. On that note, the government is planning on making them illegal in Finland... Yeah, they've talked about it for as long as I can remember, so it'll propably never happen though


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I've been working on these for the last two hours....

Star Wars Avatars 1
Malhavoc Avatars 1
Malhavoc Avatars 2
Star Wars Avatars 2
Amethyst 3.5 Racial Avatars
Star Trek Avatars 1

Shew, I think I'm done for tonight with creating avatars.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Well, they are quite fun, I have to admit. But they are also one of the most dangerous type of fireworks available.




Roman Candle duels....  those were fun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Roman Candle duels....  those were fun.




My candle is bigger than yours, iykwimaityd.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I've been working on these for the last two hours....




That Klingon Empire Symbol in the last set is pretty neat. I've always liked the Klingons. Even in the Original Series when they looked like silly pseudo-mongols


----------



## Relique du Madde

_"I see that your schwartz is as big as mine..."_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> That Klingon Empire Symbol in the last set is pretty neat. I've always liked the Klingons. Even in the Original Series when they looked like silly pseudo-mongols




I didn't make it myself. I just pulled it from here and shrunk it.

I'm going to try to do a set of avatars every three or four days. Hopefully it will be an invaluable resource.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> _"I see that your schwartz as as big as mine..."_




fify.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> That Klingon Empire Symbol in the last set is pretty neat. I've always liked the Klingons. Even in the Original Series when they looked like silly pseudo-mongols




Actually, facially, you kind of remind me of a klingon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Actually, facially, you kind of remind me of a klingon.




ba dum bump


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> Actually, facially, you kind of remind me of a klingon.




I know. I take great pride in it . For a short while I did also sport the kind of moustache they have. But my niece started crying whenever she saw me like that, so I decided to shave them off...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> ba dum bump


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


>






My mind jumped past  Star Trek original series Klingons.... the Start Trek movie klingons... the Undiscovered Country klingons...... past the the next generation klingons.... and straight into the realm of toilet humor.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> My mind jumped past  Star Trek original series Klingons.... the Start Trek movie klingons... the Undiscovered Country klingons...... past the the next generation klingons.... and straight into the realm of toilet humor.




Remind me when I die to never posess you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Alright...  but you better hope that you or your decendants don't get plugged into a neuro net while I'm alive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Alright...  but you better hope that you or your decendants don't get plugged into a neuro net while I'm alive.




No worries there. I might not be able to have 'normal' children. Maybe you remember as I think I might have mentioned it before, but I was born with Mosaic Downsyndrome. There is a distinct possibilty of my offspring having full blown Downs. There is a test to find out. If the test comes back positive I will not add more mentally disabled persons to the population pool.


ADDENDUM: I've been a smart 'normal' person regardless of my condition. I may quite possibly be the smartest person on the the planet that has Mosaic Downsyndrome. 

In a way, I am a mutant.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think I might have forgotten about that.   My situation is not as bad but still not idea. Heart disease, high blood pressure, senility, addiction, manic-depression and schizophrenia runs in my family.  Because of this I often find myself wondering if the few paranormal events I've witnessed or been involved with is real or evidence of  looming insanity.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I think I might have forgotten about that.   My situation is not as bad but still not idea. Heart disease, high blood pressure, senility, addiction, manic-depression and schizophrenia runs in my family.  Because of this I often find myself wondering if the few paranormal events I've witnessed or been involved with is real or evidence of  looming insanity.




You know its weird. Those have great insight and those who are crazy seem to share this trait. I swear to it, I most often see things that aren't there. I saw a documentary about paralell realities and all of them coexisting in the  _same_ dimension, just out of reach because our membrane can't touch theirs. 

I swear to you, I see these things out of the corners of my eyes. I may not be an intellectual like Einstein, but I have a damn good grasp on quantum mechanics. I think this reality is very close to the verge of having supers. I think I may be one of the latent ones for being able to catch glimpses of other dimensions, having dreams of things I haven't done or been yet (yes I have had these) and being able to recall information that I've never heard of. 

For example, I'm not much into sports. I haven't a lue as to all the positions in a football team. But one night I dreamt I was a Linebacker for Scottsdale Community College. Hell, I never knew or heard of the linebacker position, but in my dream I must have tapped into the Akashic collective.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Signing off for tonight. Later!


----------



## Relique du Madde

My experiences with hearing/seeing the paranormal are limited compared to my gf.  But considering what she told me she witness I don't doubt that something is happening with the boundaries between dimensions.   She lives in a housing track that is less then 5 years old, yet she sees shadowy people who appear to be living out normal lives in and around her house.  Considering the style of clothing they wear and the distance the the nearest grave yard, I don't think all the "shadow people" she witnesses there are ghosts.

I myself have noticed "blurs" move through my family's restaurant and the occasional iridescent inter-dimensional worm-like* "insect" appear and disappear at random.

*I know I didn't see "eye gunk" since I watched one of those "worms" pass through an object once before it vanished.


----------



## Dog Moon

Good morning, Hive.  Or rather it would be good if I were able to sleep.  And if I wasn't still sick.  Can't quite seem to get this crap completely out of my lungs and the coughing dries up my throat, making it sort of scratchy, which is QUITE annoying.

Hope everyone is doing better off than me.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Good morning, Hive.  Or rather it would be good if I were able to sleep.  And if I wasn't still sick.  Can't quite seem to get this crap completely out of my lungs and the coughing dries up my throat, making it sort of scratchy, which is QUITE annoying.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing better off than me.



I hate being sick. It's a pain.

I hope you feel better soon, Dog Moon.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> I swear to you, I see these things out of the corners of my eyes . . . . being able to catch glimpses of other dimensions, having dreams of things I haven't done or been yet (yes I have had these) and being able to recall information that I've never heard of.



I've had dreams like that.

I've dreamt of places I've never been and when I wake up it "feels" like I was actually there. One common theme is that I'm living somewhere in California for some reason. It feels like I might have lived/moved there in another life/dimension.

I've dreamt of traveling along the banks of a raging, white-water river, which felt like being home.

Plus, I often have a feeling of not being alone when I know I am. It's like there is someone else there living there own life alongside mine. Sometimes it feels like I can sense them or be sensed by them, but I don't really believe such things are possible for me.

More often than not I've simply spent too much time alone, isolated from the world. Without human interaction, I go crazy.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> My experiences with hearing/seeing the paranormal are limited compared to my gf.  But considering what she told me she witness I don't doubt that something is happening with the boundaries between dimensions.   She lives in a housing track that is less then 5 years old, yet she sees shadowy people who appear to be living out normal lives in and around her house.  Considering the style of clothing they wear and the distance the the nearest grave yard, I don't think all the "shadow people" she witnesses there are ghosts.



You know, it's hard to truly believe in the supernatural unless you've experienced something yourself. I think ghosts are possible but without proof, I remain skeptical. I've seen and heard things can't explain with science, but I won't simply believe that I saw a ghost walking or heard an angel speaking because I "know" the mind can play tricks on you.

I experienced it first hand and it nearly destroyed my life.

I reserve the right not to believe.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall1972 said:


> You know, it's hard to truly believe in the supernatural unless you've experienced something yourself. I think ghosts are possible but without proof, I remain skeptical. I've seen and heard things can't explain with science, but I won't simply believe that I saw a ghost walking or heard an angel speaking because I "know" the mind can play tricks on you.




I'm sort of the opinion of 'just because we don't know it's there doesn't mean it's actually there'.  Now, I don't necessarily believe in all sorts of weird stuff, but I also don't NOT believe either.  Like maybe it does, maybe it doesn't, but I won't be absolutely sure till I see it with my own eyes and I'm sure it's not just a trick of the eyes or mind.

Although I think a part of me will always be open to the idea of the supernatural exists because I think it makes things more interesting.  It's probably the gamer and writer parts of me leaking out that prevent me from being completely close-minded to the idea.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning, Hive. *sniffle*

I have a raging head cold, I keep coughing, I can't breath through my nose and the bottle of cough medicine I bought this morning can't be opened. Gah.

How're all of you?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall1972 said:


> You know, it's hard to truly believe in the supernatural unless you've experienced something yourself.
> 
> SNIP
> 
> I experienced it first hand and it nearly destroyed my life.
> 
> I reserve the right not to believe.




I kind of suffer from the Fox Maulder syndrome.  I want to believe... but I want proof that few things that I've experienced (mostly auditory sensations) weren't part of those psychological issues my family experiences.  What truly terrifies me is if I ever experience something that I can't explain (ie actually seeing a full bodied apperation) I might end up convincing myself that I am insane, or that that might be enough to cause my mind to snap.

It's sort of a crappy catch 22.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I have a raging head cold, I keep coughing, I can't breath through my nose and the bottle of cough medicine I bought this morning can't be opened. Gah.
> 
> How're all of you?




Sorry to hear that.

I'm doing peachy... well as peachy as someone is when they inadvertently got themselves into the doghouse with their GF for being inconsiderate when you actually was being considerate.  

I hope my gf appropriates the irony of me giving her a fox and a snoopy teddy bear from Knotts Berry Farm.


----------



## Blackrat

Woe be us! Tallarn is no more! Long live Matt! 

Get well soon 

I'm good. I've had the strangest day. All morning the day has felt like it's monday, since I had a free day yesterday, and now, all of a sudden it's friday .


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Woe be us! Tallarn is no more! Long live Matt!
> 
> Get well soon
> 
> I'm good. I've had the strangest day. All morning the day has felt like it's monday, since I had a free day yesterday, and now, all of a sudden it's friday .




One of my aims this year is to get a piece of D&D writing published. I figured that starting to use my real name on these forums is a good way of getting it known a little better, which is going to help when I start submitting things to people...


----------



## Blackrat

That's pretty good reasoning. Hope you get something done


----------



## Relique du Madde

Cool.  What kinds of things ya thinking about writing?  Adventurers, settings, or misc. rules supplements?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Having demo'd a Raiders Guild game at Dragonmeet via Axe Initiative Games, I'm keen to send them a proposal about an adventure, Paragon level.

I think I have a kick-ass idea - I'm curious as to what they think.


----------



## Blackrat

Sounds like a cool idea. I once published a short adventure in a finnish RPG magazine but since our country is so small, that's not any real accomplishment. I think most of the stuff they ever get, gets published .

Hope that works out for you


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I'm taking an executive decision to go home sick. I haven't done any work today, and I don't think I'm going to. Gah.

I hate being ill. Oh well, at least it's the weekend now.


----------



## Ginnel

Regarding the paranormal I'm definately what would considered to be a sceptic, but then again I am with a lot of things.

Without first hand experience I find if difficult to accept things, this could be depression, or the fact giving up cigarettes is difficult or that these paranormal incidents are actually real. (I suspect quite a lot of people are like this especially nowadays)

I don't have the ability of faith as it were, I can trust in people quite happily like I can loan out a decent sum of money and trust that I'll get it back but this is because that is what I would do myself so I have had some experience of it in some way, it also explains my agnostic view of the world.

If friends or colleagues explain something I can accept that this is what happens but there will be a lingering doubt in my mind unless this something is explained to me by many more people or if I experience it myself.

I don't have any major genetic conditions myself as far as I'm aware however I'm very slightly red/green colour blind, which basically means I find it quite hard to distinguish between close shades or dark brown or reddy brown. And also I have a third nipple  and I'm a twin


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> I don't have any major genetic conditions myself as far as I'm aware however I'm very slightly red/green colour blind, which basically means I find it quite hard to distinguish between close shades or dark brown or reddy brown. And also I have a third nipple  and I'm a twin




Warlock!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Warlock!



I thought it was Dwarven sorcerors that were twins.  Or are you just improvising until PHBII comes out?


----------



## Relique du Madde

It was the third nipple.


----------



## Dog Moon

I only have two.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:


> I only have two.




I have a fourth nipple, but not a third. 

 I'm kidding, I only have two nipples.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> I have a fourth nipple, but not a third.
> 
> I'm kidding, I only have two nipples.




I had a third nibble but then my dog ate it.  


Not really... I just have two.... that I know of.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening Relique?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nothing much, talking on the phone, typing up a post for the game.. looking at random pictures of rooms for inspiration, and listening to the radio.   You?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Nothing much, talking on the phone, typing up a post for the game.. looking at random pictures of rooms for inspiration, and listening to the radio.   You?




Getting my pbp stuff organized into one post for my reference. Being that I'm involved in 6 games, it wouldn't hurt to have quick access to the info.

Oh, and I'm listening to the radio too. Letting my inner coyote out.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah.  I hear you.  I myself had to use my a entry for some info.   One of my problems is that I am a paper person.  I like writing my notes down on paper which is problematic since the game is online.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah.  I hear you.  I myself had to use my a entry for some info.   One of my problems is that I am a paper person.  I like writing my notes down on paper which is problematic since the game is online.




My problem is that I've got papers, books and all sorts of garbage and dishes strewn about my room. Ugh, I don't know why its so hard for me to keep my room straightened out. 

It is so much easier to find what I need when its cleaned up, its just that I hate doing it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

You like my new theme (user title and avatar)?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> My problem is that I've got papers, books and all sorts of garbage and dishes strewn about my room. Ugh, I don't know why its so hard for me to keep my room straightened out.
> 
> It is so much easier to find what I need when its cleaned up, its just that I hate doing it.




Same deal here.  Every several weeks I need to clear a path to something in my room which usually prompts my gf to ask, "When did you get a floor?"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> You like my new theme (user title and avatar)?




Yeah.  For some reason magic users always seem sinister when they are holding a stave and all you see is their silhouette .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Same deal here.  Every several weeks I need to clear a path to something in my room which usually prompts my gf to ask, "When did you get a floor?"




Fortunately I keep the mess to the side of the room that doesn't garner much traffic except my own.


----------



## megamania

Dr. Strange you are not Rev.


How goes it Hive.... 10 hours from last post.


typical holiday weekend activity   sigh......


----------



## megamania

Back to needlepointing.  I'm doing the Black Widow from a Thunderbolts cover.  In the 13 hours I've worked on it thus far I've completed the face, hair, the arms and the outlines of stomach and chest.

Have a picture of the Hulk for my next one lined up already.

Future possible heroes I want to do-

Magnus robot Fighter (in gold and red armor)
Shadowman
Spider-man (black suit)

also thinking of Rikus from Darksun.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Good morning, Hive.  Or rather it would be good if I were able to sleep.  And if I wasn't still sick.  Can't quite seem to get this crap completely out of my lungs and the coughing dries up my throat, making it sort of scratchy, which is QUITE annoying.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing better off than me.




Hope you feel better soon.  The holidays suck even more than normal days to be sick on.


----------



## megamania

Knightfall1972 said:


> I've had dreams like that.
> 
> I've dreamt of places I've never been and when I wake up it "feels" like I was actually there. One common theme is that I'm living somewhere in California for some reason. It feels like I might have lived/moved there in another life/dimension.
> 
> .





Read any Edgar Cayce?


----------



## Blackrat

Species 5618, we are Borg. Prepare to be assimilated. Resistance is futile!


----------



## megamania

Knightfall1972 said:


> You know, it's hard to truly believe in the supernatural unless you've experienced something yourself. I think ghosts are possible but without proof, I remain skeptical. I've seen and heard things can't explain with science, but I won't simply believe that I saw a ghost walking or heard an angel speaking because I "know" the mind can play tricks on you.
> 
> I experienced it first hand and it nearly destroyed my life.
> 
> I reserve the right not to believe.




Fail your CoC sanity check and keep your mind intact!  

Brain / soul = energy

energy can not be destroyed... only restructured

so.... when the body dies where does the energy go?   

is it-

A) Worm Food
b) a spirit 
C) Shut up- no polls allowed on Off Topic.  
D) other with any smiley of your choice


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Species 5618, we are Borg. Prepare to be assimilated. Resistance is futile!




Borg = extra fudge brownies w/cold milk

resistance is futile!  CONSUME or be CONSUMED!!!!!!!


----------



## megamania

How goes it Mr. Rat?


----------



## Blackrat

Not much. Just spent the last 5 hours watching ST: Voyager . Now planning on spending the next 5 watching SG: Atlantis. I finally managed to get the 3rd season for a reasonable price.


----------



## megamania

That's good.


I tend to use the TV as background noise while needle pointing.  In the past two days I've "watched" Transporter 2, Blues Brother, Iron man, and Dark Knight.

Currently I'm seeing what is up here on EN World then I promised a game of Heroclix with my son.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> ...Blues Brother...



Once again I am reminded that I really need to get this on DVD. It was aired not long ago on one finnish channel but with my schedule I only managed to catch the final ½ hour .


> Currently I'm seeing what is up here on EN World then I promised a game of Heroclix with my son.



Hope he enjoys it . I wish my dad would have been a gaming dad. I remember he agreed to play monopoly on occasion but that's about it.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Hope he enjoys it . I wish my dad would have been a gaming dad. I remember he agreed to play monopoly on occasion but that's about it.




My father enjoyed camping and fishing.  We camped several times a year and fished at least 10 times a summer at the lakes.  Beyond that, he supported my interests but we didn't really share them.

Tim mostly follows my lead.  I never got into Pokemon or Yukigo but bought maybe 20 dollars worth of each set to "play" with him.  (his rules, nothing official and he always won).  He likes DnD some and currently really likes Heroclix.  He has beaten me a few times also.

For X-mas we got Pinball for the PS2 so now we compete some there also.  I'm not much of a computer gamer.

My daughter does some Heroclix and will play DnD but would prefer hiles and bike rides.

I try to do activities with family as I can.


----------



## megamania

Speakin' of the kids.... time to bring my daughter to her sleep over with her best friend whom is also celebrateing her B-day.

Back later.   Have a good day Blackrat.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> You like my new theme (user title and avatar)?



Very cool.  cool:

BTW, did you get my e-mails?


----------



## Knightfall

megamania said:


> Read any Edgar Cayce?



Nope. Never heard of Edgar Cayce.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Very cool.  cool:
> 
> BTW, did you get my e-mails?




Just checked my inbox. Looks like whatever you tried to email me about didn't go through.


----------



## megamania

Knightfall1972 said:


> Nope. Never heard of Edgar Cayce.




The Sleeping Prophet.

The most amazing thing about him was give a name and an address and he could tell you what was wrong with you, how to heal it/ fix it and normally with herbs (1940's and early 50's).

Strong belief of reincarnation, Atlantis and yes... the big 'G'.

Great read but one has to be open minded to it.


----------



## megamania

Just finished my game of Heroclix with Tim.  800 point teams (e-gawds!).

My strategy worked fine but not as completely as I had hoped. (took 2 rds to kill his characters one by one vs each round.

More on it within my Heroclix thread.

Wife just got home also.  Dinner soon.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I've been wanting to read some of the books on Edgar Cayce but nev3er really got around to doing that.  Maybe I may be imagining it, but I once thought I heard that he even did alot of diagnosists for people he didn't meet because "They would eventually need his help when he wasn't living."

Im pretty sure if he did that would be Sanity destroying if you pict up his book and read a reading about yourself.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I've been wanting to read some of the books on Edgar Cayce but nev3er really got around to doing that.  Maybe I may be imagining it, but I once thought I heard that he even did alot of diagnosists for people he didn't meet because "They would eventually need his help when he wasn't living."
> 
> Im pretty sure if he did that would be Sanity destroying if you pict up his book and read a reading about yourself.




Hey- I resemble that comment!


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Just checked my inbox. Looks like whatever you tried to email me about didn't go through.



Damn it! 

There is something seriously wrong with my e-mail server! It keeps losing e-mails I send!


----------



## Knightfall

Movie quote time...

Captain Ramius: Re-verify our range to target... one ping only.

Capt. Vasili Borodin: Captain, I - I - I just...

Captain Ramius: Give me a ping, Vasili. One ping only, please.

Capt. Vasili Borodin: Aye, Captain.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Movie quote time...




Hunt for Red October. I had to pay to see it in the theater just because my high teacher told us we needed to see it and do a paper on it. 

_*Pay* for a grade_, I mean come on.


----------



## Relique du Madde

WTF?!??!?

Coudln't he get in trouble back then for doing that?  I mean what if someone was poor and couldn't afford it or had to work?


----------



## Relique du Madde

What is it with informercials and the hosts yelling all their lines?  Yelling about your crappy product isn't going to make me guy it.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Hunt for Red October. I had to pay to see it in the theater just because my high teacher told us we needed to see it and do a paper on it.
> 
> _*Pay* for a grade_, I mean come on.



I had to do something similar for part of my grade on an assignment. It was a letter to the editor. I had to not only write the letter but also send it in to get it published. And getting it published was worth 20% of the assignment's total mark.

Stupid. 

And, yes, I got it published.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> What is it with informercials and the hosts yelling all their lines?  Yelling about your crappy product isn't going to make me guy it.



That's what the mute button is for.

BTW, I just finished watching the last episode of of My Own Worst Enemy. Damn! I can't believe they ended it like that. The worst open-ended cliffhanger I've ever seen! Damn NBC's network execs to Hade's Underrealm.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> What is it with informercials and the hosts yelling all their lines? Yelling about your crappy product isn't going to make me guy it.



 I've come for your head.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha



 It's no laughing matter. I have come for your head.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anti Du Madde said:


> It's no laughing matter. I have come for your head.




Uhm.. you do know that there is a thing called a grandma rule around here.  Besides... even if you were my evil doppelganger... that would be just odd..


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Uhm.. you do know that there is a thing called a grandma rule around here. Besides... even if you were my evil doppelganger... that would be just odd..



 Yes, I am aware. When I say head I mean your post count.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You could always obtain that.  You just need to post often.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> You could always obtain that.  You just need to post often.




I intend to.


----------



## Knightfall

Somebody get the net. Relique is talking to himself again.


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall1972 said:


> Somebody get the net. Relique is talking to himself again.




Are you sure?


----------



## Knightfall

Anti Du Madde said:


> Are you sure?



When it comes to doppelgangers, my motto is net them all first and figure it out later.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall1972 said:


> That's what the mute button is for.
> 
> BTW, I just finished watching the last episode of of My Own Worst Enemy. Damn! I can't believe they ended it like that. The worst open-ended cliffhanger I've ever seen! Damn NBC's network execs to Hade's Underrealm.




Sucks.  I personally don't like open ended endings.... They feel wrong.  When a series ends I'd prefer a real ending not something ambiguous.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall1972 said:


> Somebody get the net. Relique is talking to himself again.




I think it's Rev or some bored hiver .  That or someone who secretly is infatuated with my hot sexy manliness.   Yeah... that's probably it..


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> I think it's Rev or some bored hiver .  That or someone who secretly is infatuated with my hot sexy manliness.   Yeah... that's probably it..




Well, I am a girl.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Only thing I don't like is that the reverse of my avitar looks like an Insane Clowne Posse clown..  I hate those basterds and I think their "jigalos" (or what ever their clown makeup wearing fans call themselves) are annoying.  I once went to a Denny's which had a whole group of them...  god that was annoying.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> When a series ends I'd prefer a real ending not something ambiguous.




Like the way The Dead Zone ended.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anti Du Madde said:


> Well, I am a girl.




Kinky.


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall1972 said:


> When it comes to doppelgangers, my motto is net them all first and figure it out later.




Frag 'em all and let God sort 'em out.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Kinky.




Been lurking for almost three years. Decided to register today.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anti Du Madde said:


> Like the way The Dead Zone ended.




I never saw the ending of that series.  In fact I never saw any of the seasons after the show was booted off Fox. With a series like that and ambiguous end makes sense especially since if I remembered correctly that series basically lost its original cast during it's 5 or 6 season run. In a way, those characters already had their good/bad endings and everything else became meaningless.  

They were like the cast of Lost in Space...  in the sense that they became lost to the world they knew.  Its sad, but even if they returned to earht they seen too much and been through to much.  At the same time, the world changed while they were gone so no matter what, their Earth would never be the same as it was when they left. 

If they were somehow able to return to the same exact moment they left, then what's the use of returning?  No one would believe Quin if he said what he been through and no one would believe that Quin could have aged countless years in one brief moment.  Like it or not, after those first initial Fox seasons that show couldn't have had a happy ending.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anti Du Madde said:


> Been lurking for almost three years. Decided to register today.




Then why attach yourself to my "being?"  I am myself, you are yourself.  So why try to be someone you are not even if it is only for the form of a digital persona?


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Then why attach yourself to my "being?"  I am myself, you are yourself.  So why try to be someone you are not even if it is only for the form of a digital persona?




I don't know. I guess I should change it.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Only thing I don't like is that the reverse of my avitar looks like an Insane Clowne Posse clown..  I hate those basterds and I think their "jigalos" (or what ever their clown makeup wearing fans call themselves) are annoying.  I once went to a Denny's which had a whole group of them...  god that was annoying.



Well, perhaps we can get Anti to choose something else as her avatar.


----------



## Knightfall

Anti Du Madde said:


> Well, I am a girl.






Relique du Madde said:


> Kinky.



I smell a trap.


----------



## Knightfall

Anti Du Madde said:


> I don't know. I guess I should change it.



That would be a good idea, IMO.


----------



## Relique du Madde

True.

That does beg a question:  Why me?

It's somewhat flattering, but I seriously wonder why someone would want to emulate me of all people.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> True.
> 
> That does beg a question:  Why me?
> 
> It's somewhat flattering, but I seriously wonder why someone would want to emulate me of all people.




Well, I've been following the hive and I've found you to be the most entertaining.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Then why attach yourself to my "being?"  I am myself, you are yourself.  So why try to be someone you are not even if it is only for the form of a digital persona?



Agreed.

Alts are fun but they're not meant to be true digital identities.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anti Du Madde said:


> Well, I've been following the hive and I've found you to be the most entertaining.




You hear that?  I'm entertaining!  In your face [ insert name of random un-entertaining ENWorld poster ] !!  

Then again, some of the people in the previous Hives are more entertaining... and funnier.


----------



## Duskblade

Changed my avatar and put in a request for a username change.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> You hear that?  I'm entertaining!  In your face [ insert name of random un-entertaining ENWorld poster ] !!
> 
> Then again, some of the people in the previous Hives are more entertaining... and funnier.



Lord knows you've entertained me in the past.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> You hear that?  I'm entertaining!  In your face [ insert name of random un-entertaining ENWorld poster ] !!
> 
> Then again, some of the people in the previous Hives are more entertaining... and funnier.




Only sometimes. I must admit, I am quite smitten with your personality.


----------



## Knightfall

Anti Du Madde (soon to be Duskblade) said:


> Changed my avatar and put in a request for a username change.



Both good ideas.


----------



## Relique du Madde

> Anti Du Madde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my avatar and put in a request for a username change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knightfall1972 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both good ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



That it is.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey Knightfall what program do you use to make your maps of Kulan?


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey Knightfall what program do you use to make your maps of Kulan?




If I remember correctly, he uses Campaign Cartographer 2.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I have a bad memory with most facts, except those which are irrelevant to a given situation.


----------



## Knightfall

Anti Du Madde said:


> If I remember correctly, he uses Campaign Cartographer 2.



You are correct. And you "have" been lurking around here for a while, haven't you?

I wonder how many others are lurking out there. It's kinda spooky.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> I have a bad memory with most facts, except those which are irrelevant to a given situation.



You hear that? I'm irrelevant! In your face [ insert name of random entertaining ENWorld poster ] !!

Wait a minute... that's not a good thing, is it?


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall1972 said:


> You are correct. And you "have" been lurking around here for a while, haven't you?




Like I said, almost three years.


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall1972 said:


> You hear that? I'm irrelevant! In your face [ insert name of random entertaining ENWorld poster ] !!
> 
> Wait a minute... that's not a good thing, is it?




If you're irrelevant than how is it that I convinced my DM to run Kulan for the last year.


----------



## Knightfall

Anti Du Madde said:


> If you're irrelevant than how is it that I convinced my DM to run Kulan for the last year.



Wow, now it's my turn to be honored.

I'd like to hear all about it. Where did your DM set the campaign?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall1972 said:


> You hear that? I'm irrelevant! In your face [ insert name of random entertaining ENWorld poster ] !!
> 
> Wait a minute... that's not a good thing, is it?




Lol.    I think I messed when typing out my own thoughts..

Think of it like this:  Going to dinner at a restaurant and being unable to remember what your favorite menu item was (even though you mentioned it a half hour ago).   Then later remembering what that menu item was when you were asked your contact info by the AAA guy (who was going to tow your car).


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall1972 said:


> Wow, now it's my turn to be honored.
> 
> I'd like to hear all about it. Where did your DM set the campaign?




We just concluded SCAP. I think he's going to continue to use Kulan, but with the Pathfinder rules and with a few minor tweaks to incorporate 4E elements. The group is scheduled to get together next Friday (01/09). There have been hints that he is going to continue to let us run the same characters, updated, in a cmampign against the Carcerian demon lord.


----------



## Knightfall

However...

Unfortunately, I need to go to bed really soon.

My mom and two of my aunts are coming over tomorrow. We're going out for lunch, and they'll likely spend part of the day visiting.

Since I rarely sleep well, I need to try to get as much as I can or I'm going to be bagged tomorrow.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Lol.    I think I messed when typing out my own thoughts..
> 
> Think of it like this:  Going to dinner at a restaurant and being unable to remember what your favorite menu item was (even though you mentioned it a half hour ago).   Then later remembering what that menu item was when you were asked your contact info by the AAA guy (who was going to tow your car).




Fortunately I don't have this problem. My favorite restaurant is IHOP and my favorite plate is the Steak Omelet.


----------



## Knightfall

Anti Du Madde said:


> We just concluded SCAP. I think he's going to continue to use Kulan, but with the Pathfinder rules and with a few minor tweaks to incorporate 4E elements. The group is scheduled to get together next Friday (01/09). There have been hints that he is going to continue to let us run the same characters, updated, in a cmampign against the Carcerian demon lord.



Interesting.

So, I assume some of my threads are off limits to you and the rest of the players. Or do they even visit EN World?

Anyway, if he ever wants to compare notes then tell him to e-mail me: rblezard AT telusplanet DOT net.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anti Du Madde said:


> Fortunately I don't have this problem. My favorite restaurant is IHOP and my favorite plate is the Steak Omelet.




TGI Fridays....  Blacken Cajun Chicken.  Yes, I often forget that when I'm looking at the menu.  Unfortunately, several locations near my house don't serve that anymore...


----------



## Knightfall

Well, I'm out of here for tonight.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Night Nightfall.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> TGI Fridays....  Blacken Cajun Chicken.  Yes, I often forget that when I'm looking at the menu.  Unfortunately, several locations near my house don't serve that anymore...




My favorite coffee seems like its been discontinued. Millstone Kahlúa® Vanilla Crème.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Night Nightfall.




You forgot the K.


----------



## Duskblade

Knightfall1972 said:


> Well, I'm out of here for tonight.




Sleep long, sleep well and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anti Du Madde said:


> You forgot the K.




I typed the "k" silently.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> In your face [ insert name of random un-entertaining ENWorld poster ] !!




*sticks his head in*
*looks around*

...

*sniff*


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> I typed the "k" silently.




I don't think it works that way.


----------



## hafrogman

Anti Du Madde said:


> Fortunately I don't have this problem. My favorite restaurant is IHOP and my favorite plate is the Steak Omelet.



I have a different problem.  My favorite dish at IHOP was the sourdough bacon burger melt. . . until they removed it from their menu three years ago.

Bastards.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> *sticks his head in*
> *looks around*
> 
> ...
> 
> *sniff*




*kisses the frog*


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> I have a different problem.  My favorite dish at IHOP was the sourdough bacon burger melt. . . until they removed it from their menu three years ago.
> 
> Bastards.




 Well that certainly stinks.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> TGI Fridays....  Blacken Cajun Chicken.  Yes, I often forget that when I'm looking at the menu.  Unfortunately, several locations near my house don't serve that anymore...



Unfortunately, several locations near my house don't exist anymore.

There were three that I knew of.  They closed down two, and the third burned down.  No, really.


----------



## hafrogman

Anti Du Madde said:


> *kisses the frog*



[Voice=The King From Princess Bride] She kissed me!   [/voice]

Welcome to the Hive, etc. etc.  Assuming you're not just Crothian or something.

Or what the heck, welcome anyways.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> Unfortunately, several locations near my house don't exist anymore.
> 
> There were three that I knew of.  They closed down two, and the third burned down.  No, really.




You tried the Black Eyed Pea? Are they still around?

I moved from Phoenix, AZ 10 years ago with my family and that was my favorite restaurant.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> *sticks his head in*
> *looks around*
> 
> ...
> 
> *sniff*




Froggy you're entertaining.   Don't make me necro that frog leg's thread like demongirl did..


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> [Voice=The King From Princess Bride] She kissed me!   [/voice]
> 
> Welcome to the Hive, etc. etc.  Assuming you're not just Crothian or something.
> 
> Or what the heck, welcome anyways.




Nope. Not Crothian. 

So what are you doing up this late Hafrogman? You aren't usually in here this late on a weekend.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anti Du Madde said:


> I don't think it works that way.




Ssshhhh... hax0rs might hear you.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Ssshhhh... hax0rs might hear you.




I think they've been relegated to their movie. Which rocks, btw.


----------



## hafrogman

Anti Du Madde said:


> You tried the Black Eyed Pea? Are they still around?
> 
> I moved from Phoenix, AZ 10 years ago with my family and that was my favorite restaurant.



Long gone as far as I know.  The one by Fiesta Mall has been an optometrists for a number of years.

There's still a fair number of good places in existence, and tons of bad places.  The trick is finding the medium places, something good enough to frequent and cheap enough to frequent.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Froggy you're entertaining.   Don't make me necro that frog leg's thread like demongirl did..



To be fair, that was my own fault.  I dug it up, and pointed her in the right wrong direction.  I swear officer, I didn't think she was loaded, she just went off while I was cleaning her.


----------



## hafrogman

Anti Du Madde said:


> So what are you doing up this late Hafrogman? You aren't usually in here this late on a weekend.



I'm not usually up this late.
I'm not usually here on the weekends.

This really is odd.  But I was hanging out with some friends today.  Fiddlesticks, YC's, and then back to one of their houses for an interminably long game of Killer Bunnies.  The game didn't end until after midnight. . . and once I'm up sufficiently late past my usual bedtime, I stop feeling tired.  So I wandered in here.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> I swear officer, I didn't think she was loaded, she just went off while I was cleaning her.




  Thats too effing fuuny. Totally sigged!


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> I'm not usually up this late.
> I'm not usually here on the weekends.
> 
> This really is odd.  But I was hanging out with some friends today.  Fiddlesticks, YC's, and then back to one of their houses for an interminably long game of Killer Bunnies.  The game didn't end until after midnight. . . and once I'm up sufficiently late past my usual bedtime, I stop feeling tired.  So I wandered in here.




I've spent countless hours reading hives before toddling off to bed.


----------



## hafrogman

Anti Du Madde said:


> Thats too effing fuuny. Totally sigged!



I do seem to get sigged a fair deal.  Whatever happened to Aeson?  He's one.  Aurora's AWOL, she's another.  I think Rev had a frogman quote for a while too, but he changes his a lot.

That one almost sounds dirty taken out of context. . . which probably makes it better.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anti Du Madde said:


> I think they've been relegated to their movie. Which rocks, btw.




Saw it several times.  I knew someone who loved the movie and told me she used to be a hacker.  I always wondered if that was true or part of a back story she made up....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anti Du Madde said:


> I've spent countless hours reading hives before toddling off to bed.




Don't we all?


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> I do seem to get sigged a fair deal.  Whatever happened to Aeson?  He's one.  Aurora's AWOL, she's another.  I think Rev had a frogman quote for a while too, but he changes his a lot.
> 
> That one almost sounds dirty taken out of context. . . which probably makes it better.




I think Aeson is AWOL as well. Reveille's sig seems to have been fairly constant for a while, if anything just a few additions that seem to thematically fit.

And thats the reason I trimmed your response. It is *so* much better that way.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Don't we all?




Are there any hivers obsessed with rereading old hives? I've done that too. I just got a new printer. I'm thinking about making the Codex real.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Saw it several times.  I knew someone who loved the movie and told me she used to be a hacker.  I always wondered if that was true or part of a back story she made up....



I think that a lot of people in the early nineties claimed to be hackers.  Having the appropriate skills and knowledge is one thing, having ever actually done anything with that information is entirely another matter.

Then of course there are the people who'll just make up anything.  I went to school with some weirdos.


----------



## hafrogman

Anti Du Madde said:


> Are there any hivers obsessed with rereading old hives? I've done that too. I just got a new printer. I'm thinking about making the Codex real.



I reread a fair ways back in THE hive thread, the 30,000 odd post one, but none of the earlier stuff.  It was just too different, I didn't recognize any of the people.

I think the main problem with printing an archive would be that the threads aren't exactly in a very printer friendly format.  Plus you loose a little with the passing of time.  Every reference to Fru would be completely lost on someone who only knew Rev, and such forth.  I think ultimately the Hive has to be lived through as a transitory experience.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Then of course there are the people who'll just make up anything.  I went to school with some weirdos.




The whole situation was odd and would make a great teenaged romantic comedy. However sometimes when I think back and look at all those possible lies that were told and think of the game she was playing, I shutter.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> I reread a fair ways back in THE hive thread, the 30,000 odd post one, but none of the earlier stuff.  It was just too different, I didn't recognize any of the people.
> 
> I think the main problem with printing an archive would be that the threads aren't exactly in a very printer friendly format.  Plus you loose a little with the passing of time.  Every reference to Fru would be completely lost on someone who only knew Rev, and such forth.  I think ultimately the Hive has to be lived through as a transitory experience.




Well, if you just want the text, there is the option to got to the threads tools --> Show Printable Version and go from there.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Relique du Madde said:


> The whole situation was odd and would make a great teenaged romantic comedy. However sometimes when I think back and look at all those possible lies that were told and think of the game she was playing, I shutter.







Then again, other times I laugh at the twisted nature of it all.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> The whole situation was odd and would make a great teenaged romantic comedy. However sometimes when I think back and look at all those possible lies that were told and think of the game she was playing, I shudder.



I live secure in the knowledge that nobody will ever want to make a movie out of my life.  It maybe be boring in general, but "may you live in interesting times" isn't a blessing.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> I live secure in the knowledge that nobody will ever want to make a movie out of my life.  It maybe be boring in general, but "may you live in interesting times" isn't a blessing.




With the sh*t my family has been through, it puts Married...with Children to shame.


----------



## hafrogman

Anti Du Madde said:


> Well, if you just want the text, there is the option to got to the threads tools --> Show Printable Version and go from there.



It works for the most part, but it also leaves posts that look like:



			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/images/...y/killinme.gif http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/images/...y/killinme.gif http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/images/...y/killinme.gif http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/images/...y/killinme.gif http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/images/...y/killinme.gif




So, really, you'd have to go through everything to check for problems, and format in corrections or adjustments.  It could be the project of a lifetime.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> Then again, other times I laugh at the twisted nature of it all.




I'm of the opinion that if you can't look back on your life at laugh at parts of it, then you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> So, really, you'd have to go through everything to check for problems, and format in corrections or adjustments.  It could be the project of a lifetime.




Maybe. If all the kinks could be worked out, then it might be feasible. Of course I would want to print on anything less than ream paper.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> I live secure in the knowledge that nobody will ever want to make a movie out of my life.  It maybe be boring in general, but "may you live in interesting times" isn't a blessing.




I wouldn't want to be an actor.  Something about being payed not to be yourself is kind of creepy.  Just image what if an actor goes senile..  even though that itself is a torturous fate imagine how worse it is if you start thinking you are one of your least favorite most embarrassing characters.


----------



## hafrogman

Anti Du Madde said:


> With the sh*t my family has been through, it puts Married...with Children to shame.



Yeah, one of my friends was telling the story tonight of her great uncle's wedding that she went to.

This was number 9 for him.
He was married in his living room.
By a priest with a stutter.
His best man was dressed as Superfly.
The bride was given away by her son, wearing sweat pants and a pair of slippers.

My friends provide the entertainment for me, and my family gets to stay comparatively sane.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, one of my friends was telling the story tonight of her great uncle's wedding that she went to.
> 
> This was number 9 for him.
> He was married in his living room.
> By a priest with a stutter.
> His best man was dressed as Superfly.
> The bride was given away by her son, wearing sweat pants and a pair of slippers.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> I wouldn't want to be an actor.  Something about being payed not to be yourself is kind of creepy.  Just image what if an actor goes senile..  even though that itself is a torturous fate imagine how worse it is if you start thinking you are one of your least favorite most embarrassing characters.



Eh, I'd be fine with the actual acting part, and hopefully I wouldn't go senile.  I'd think the worst part would be meeting OTHER crazy people.  The people who can't differentiate between fiction and reality, and assume you are the character.

I have a friend, last name Pyle.
Woman asked "How do you spell that?"
"P.Y.L.E., like Gomer Pyle."
"Oh, are you related?"


----------



## hafrogman

Anti Du Madde said:


>



Yeah, all in all it was a pretty awesome story.  Followed by the tale of the woman he was next with (the marriage didn't last, shockingly).

He apparently met the woman who didn't become wife #10 at the same bar as he met wife #9.  Really, I must be hanging out at the wrong bars, there are clearly a lot more desperate women out there than I thought.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> Eh, I'd be fine with the actual acting part, and hopefully I wouldn't go senile.  I'd think the worst part would be meeting OTHER crazy people.  The people who can't differentiate between fiction and reality, and assume you are the character.
> 
> I have a friend, last name Pyle.
> Woman asked "How do you spell that?"
> "P.Y.L.E., like Gomer Pyle."
> "Oh, are you related?"




Sheesh. Thats bad. 

I know I'd make a good actress, but my problem is lack of being able to put myself out there. I did quite a bit of acting during high school in off-school stages and eventually at the school. It made me popular enough that when I ran for clas V.P. I actually got elected.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anti Du Madde said:


> I'm of the opinion that if you can't look back on your life at laugh at parts of it, then you're doing something wrong.




One of my favorite sayings is "Life's a joke.."


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, all in all it was a pretty awesome story.  Followed by the tale of the woman he was next with (the marriage didn't last, shockingly).
> 
> He apparently met the woman who didn't become wife #10 at the same bar as he met wife #9.  Really, I must be hanging out at the wrong bars, there are clearly a lot more disparate women out there than I thought.




The problem is the bar scene. We ladies go there to fun and for those of us that want a one-night-stand, meet a guy for that. Otherwise we like to be courted somewhere romantic. Well, most of us at least. 

Okay, okay. Thats me. I guess I rewally can't vouch for other women.

Have you ever tried striking up a convo witha lady at a book store?


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> One of my favorite sayings is "Life's a joke.."




Whoever thought o the saying "Life's a beach" needs to be slapped, and hard.


----------



## hafrogman

Anti Du Madde said:


> The problem is the bar scene. We ladies go there to fun and for those of us that want a one-night-stand, meet a guy for that. Otherwise we like to be courted somewhere romantic. Well, most of us at least.
> 
> Okay, okay. Thats me. I guess I really can't vouch for other women.
> 
> Have you ever tried striking up a covo with a lady at a book store?



Heh, I'm not actually trying to pick up women at any bars, since I don't actually go to any.  I was mostly joking.  But neither do I try to pick up women at bookstores despite spending far more time in them.  I'd have the same problem anywhere, which is feeling extremely awkward about striking up a conversation with any stranger.

It just smacks a little too much of arrogance.  I will talk to you, because I assume that you will want to talk to me.


----------



## hafrogman

Anti Du Madde said:


> Whoever thought o the saying "Life's a beach" needs to be slapped, and hard.



Really, I had a phase where I was fond of that one.



> Life's a beach, look out for hypodermic needles in the sand.




or, my personal favorite



> Life is like the sun, which, as I journey towards it, is bound to give me cancer.




1998-2002 were the years I spent accumulating pessimistic quotes.  Some of them are great fun.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anti Du Madde said:


> Whoever thought o the saying "Life's a beach" needs to be slapped, and hard.




There was another part of that quote... but it might offend people.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> 1998-2002 were the years I spent accumulating pessimistic quotes.  Some of them are great fun.




Lol.  Those were awesome.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> It just smacks a little too much of arrogance.  I will talk to you, because I assume that you will want to talk to me.




I think thats part of your problem then hafrogman. You need to have enough courage to walk up to a lady, smile at her and give her a compliment, regarless oif whether you think she will or won't talk to you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anti Du Madde said:


> I think thats part of your problem then hafrogman. You need to have enough courage to walk up to a lady, smile at her and give her a compliment, regarless oif whether you think she will or won't talk to you.




My problem also.

My gf  saids my shyness (in real life) often comes of as being pompous and snobby.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> 1998-2002 were the years I spent accumulating pessimistic quotes.  Some of them are great fun.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Lol.  Those were awesome.



Yeah, there were even books published.  It was a good time.  Meditations for a Miserable Millenium.  A lot of doom and gloom around the turn of the century, but light hearted.  


Anti Du Madde said:


> I think thats part of your problem then hafrogman. You need to have enough courage to walk up to a lady, smile at her and give her a compliment, regardless of whether you think she will or won't talk to you.



Granted.  But knowing you have a problem and fixing it are two different things.  So far nobody sells confidence in a bottle.  So telling people to be more confident only makes them more self-conscious about being shy.


----------



## Duskblade

Gentlemen, I cannot stress this enough, *DO NOT BE AFRAID TO SHOW YOUR LOVE.*

I don't care what society will think of you, all I care about is how you let your inner beauty out. Don't be afraid to ba caring, loving person. If you already are, then don't be a closet case, be that way in public. Women will notice you for it. It'll set you apart from the 'boys' and wil garner our attention.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> So telling people to be more confident only makes them more self-conscious about being shy.




There are twelve steps.  Unfortunately, all of them except the first are broken.  You also risk falling ten stories to your death if you even dare to use them.

What do you do?

>I poke the grue with a stick.

The grue does not like being poked by a stick. You are devoured by the grue.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> There are twelve steps.  Unfortunately, all of them except the first are broken.  You also risk falling ten stories to your death if you even dare to use them.




A single step is not a flight of stairs.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think trying to read 600 pages of the Sand Man in a day has warped my mind.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> >I poke the grue with a stick.
> 
> The grue does not like being poked by a stick. You are devoured by the grue.



It is dark.

I am likely to be eaten by a grue.  I think I shall hide under my covers.  Time for me to go sleepy times.  Farewell you two, have a good evening.


----------



## Duskblade

hafrogman said:


> It is dark.
> 
> I am likely to be eaten by a grue.  I think I shall hide under my covers.  Time for me to go sleepy times.  Farewell you two, have a good evening.




Are you kidding me?! It been dark in AZ for nearly 8 hours. Regardless, g'nite. 

Sleep well, seleep long and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> I think trying to read 600 pages of the Sand Man in a day has warped my mind.




 Do I know what you're talking about?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Later froggy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anti Du Madde said:


> Do I know what you're talking about?




The Sandman (Vertigo) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's a very good comic book series.


----------



## Duskblade

Relique du Madde said:


> The Sandman (Vertigo) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It's a very good comic book series.




You're reading the TPB Comic? Is it availabl;e at Amazon? Idid a search but all that was returned were novels. 

Calling it a night myself.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Anti Du Madde said:


> You're reading the TPB Comic? Is it availabl;e at Amazon? Idid a search but all that was returned were novels.
> 
> Calling it a night myself.




There are TPBs as well as an absolute (collectors) edition which are large 600 page volumes.  Right now I'm finishing up volume one of the absolute edition.


Night.


----------



## Dog Moon

I hope Anti du Madde and Relique du Madde are not the same person, else it looks like he's talking to himself.


----------



## Relique du Madde

She isn't.


----------



## Ginnel

I'm cooking sunday roast today for My twin brother, one of our friends and myself.​ 
Roast pork with roast parsnips and potatoes, carrots, broccoli, bread sauce, gravy oh and also stuffing. yumyum​ 
But I really want to reply to Reliques game, but i'm hungry, but i want to reply, but i'm hungry hmmm dilemma time.​


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I think trying to read 600 pages of the Sand Man in a day has warped my mind.




either that or you are in the diner when Dr. Destiny decides to "play".  

Run away!


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> There are TPBs as well as an absolute (collectors) edition which are large 600 page volumes.  Right now I'm finishing up volume one of the absolute edition.
> 
> 
> Night.




ah.  I only have the smaller TPB.

Because of a sale I got Invincible in those larger hardcover editions.   I'm not sure if that is my preference.  I think I like the smaller TPB.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> . So far nobody sells confidence in a bottle.



Although alcohol is the next best thing 

As long as you don't over indulge that is. Met a lass New Years Eve and was chatting to her a lot Midnight came and went and after I while I eventually plucked up the courage to say something along the lines of

 "I was supposed to kiss you at midnight, I hope it isn't to late now"

Well it worked  To be honest to an outsider it wouldn't have been too hard to see that she liked me but it just takes the average male at least 4 times as long to figure it out himself.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> I hope Anti du Madde and Relique du Madde are not the same person, else it looks like he's talking to himself.




Mega-  and what is the issue with that?

Mania-  The more the merrier

Al-  It's all in the movie.

Ugh-   Ugh.


----------



## megamania

Ginnel said:


> To be honest to an outsider it wouldn't have been too hard to see that she liked me but it just takes the average male at least 4 times as long to figure it out himself.




Funny how that is.  I was even more guilty of it.


----------



## megamania

"Life's a Beach"



Relique du Madde said:


> There was another part of that quote... but it might offend people.




...and it just had puppies.


----------



## Ginnel

Yum yum yum, that roast was gorgeous and the first one I've ever cooked too  

The only cheating bits were the gravy which used gravy granules, bread sauce which used packet mix for it and the stuffing which used stuffing mix 

It was definately worth the wait.


----------



## Wereserpent

I like eating food and stuff!


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive!

Food uuummmmm.....



Just had a nasty but tasty lunch of Hot pockets, Garlic crackers and water.


----------



## megamania

Still rather quiet here I see.....


I hope everyone is having a good weekend then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning hive. Or I guess afternoon, since I guess well....it is after...noon. 

Had a weird dream. I dreamt I went up to the North Pole and asked Santa to be one of his helpers until he had to retire, turns out he already needed a replacement. I used the magic of Christmas to bring joy to those who had none, those who were in troubling times and even my sister managed to follow me and saw me transform into Santa. She wanted my nephew to sit on my lap. He and I shared a long hug and then my sister took him home.

Not sure what this was supposed to mean. Then again, I did go to bed right after watching Sanctuary.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:


> Still rather quiet here I see.....
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend then.




Been doing a rather large speck of cleaning. At least now I can walk over to my desk without having to take rather large steps. Thats a good thing, especially when you're holding a rather large cup of coffee in your hand(s).

So, not necessarily enjoying my weekend, but at least I feel relaxed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:


> I like eating food and stuff!




I eat to live, not the other way around. I'm trying to keep it that way.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> Good morning hive. Or I guess afternoon, since I guess well....it is after...noon.
> 
> Had a weird dream. I dreamt I went up to the North Pole and asked Santa to be one of his helpers until he had to retire, turns out he already needed a replacement. I used the magic of Christmas to bring joy to those who had none, those who were in troubling times and even my sister managed to follow me and saw me transform into Santa. She wanted my nephew to sit on my lap. He and I shared a long hug and then my sister took him home.
> 
> Not sure what this was supposed to mean. Then again, I did go to bed right after watching Sanctuary.



If you asked Freud he would say it's a homoerotic fantasy or that you have pent up sexual issues.  But then again, he's say that about almost every dream.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> If you asked Freud he would say it's a homoerotic fantasy or that you have pent up sexual issues.  But then again, he's say that about almost every dream.




You're twisted. But then again, that's nothing you or I didn't already know.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> You're twisted. But then again, that's nothing you or I didn't already know.




No no. Freud was twisted. Relique is absolutely right on that account .


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> If you asked Freud he would say it's a homoerotic fantasy or that you have pent up sexual issues.  But then again, he's say that about almost every dream.



You forgot the part about his mother.


----------



## Wereserpent

Yum! Pocky!


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> You forgot the part about his mother.




I knew I forgot something.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> either that or you are in the diner when Dr. Destiny decides to "play".
> 
> Run away!



The first volume included everything before season of mists.  So yeah... it was a disturbing read.  At  least everything that happens from the start of Season of Mists isn't as sanity draining.



megamania said:


> ah.  I only have the smaller TPB.
> 
> Because of a sale I got Invincible in those larger hardcover editions.   I'm not sure if that is my preference.  I think I like the smaller TPB.




The larger editions are too heavy.  I like Holding the books up as I read them but then my arms get too tired due to the size of those volumes.


----------



## ssampier

Hi there hive, long-time lurker, occasional poster.

I made a decent stew tonight with sausage, potatoes, and tomatoes; very simple, but very filling. After dinner I saw Despereaux. I enjoyed it, but clearly a kid's movie.

Tomorrow is work again. I have been off work for 2 weeks; working for schools rocks. It's hard going back though.

*leaves some stew in the hive before heading off to bed*


----------



## Relique du Madde

ssampier said:


> I made a decent stew tonight with sausage, potatoes, and tomatoes; very simple, but very filling. After dinner I saw Despereaux. I enjoyed it, but clearly a kid's movie.




You got to admit that Despereaux's dystopian subtext helped make it very enjoyable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

ssampier said:


> *leaves some stew in the hive before heading off to bed*




*Eats all the stew*

I loves me some stew. 

Thanks.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI...

I've added two updates to my Realmsian Dragonstar story hour.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:


> FYI...
> 
> I've added two updates to my Realmsian Dragonstar story hour.




Hmm... I might have to take some reading for a while. I think I have at least half of Tallarn's newer SH unread too...


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Hmm... I might have to take some reading for a while. I think I have at least half of Tallarn's newer SH unread too...



It's been a looong time since I've updated Realmsian Dragonstar. I'm hoping to and at least two or three more over the next week or so but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall1972 said:


> It's been a looong time since I've updated Realmsian Dragonstar. I'm hoping to and at least two or three more over the next week or so but don't quote me on that.




 Hah. I'll consider that as a promise and if you won't update I'll get angry and start ranting how the Story Hour Industry has let me down and that I'll never trust it again


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Hah. I'll consider that as a promise and if you won't update I'll get angry and start ranting how the Story Hour Industry has let me down and that I'll never trust it again



Heh.


----------



## Ginnel

ssampier said:


> Hi there hive, long-time lurker, occasional poster.
> 
> I made a decent stew tonight with sausage, potatoes, and tomatoes; very simple, but very filling. After dinner I saw Despereaux. I enjoyed it, but clearly a kid's movie.
> 
> Tomorrow is work again. I have been off work for 2 weeks; working for schools rocks. It's hard going back though.
> 
> *leaves some stew in the hive before heading off to bed*



 Hmmm Stew some good friends I visited in Lancaster made me some, kitty made it using her new slow cooker and we had oven baked baguettes to go with it yum, hmm could do with something warm now as we have Snow!

Ok its only 1cm around but its covered the pavements and the roads if the cars hadn't been driving on it, and its trying to snow some more


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mt gf and I went to our friend Veronica's new club..  There wasn't many people there but the venue looks awesome.

My Gf, her brother and Veronica all think that the place might be haunted since they help getting a strange feeling like people were walking past them when noone was around.

I myself was having the sensation of de ja vu the entire night.


----------



## Blackrat

ARGHHH!!! I hate hate hate it when the newspapers use stupid words meant to make them easier for common people to understand. "Manslaughter with a Samurai-sword!" Yes, that is a Katana he used, and yes those were historically used by the Samurai, but "Samurai-sword" is not a real word. It's a "KATANA" or simply a "SWORD". How hard can it be to spell? 

Damn. Needed to vent the steam there. Rant over


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn I thought it was only in the US that the media is trying to dumb everything down.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Mt gf and I went to our friend Veronica's new club..  There wasn't many people there but the venue looks awesome.




Wow! That's a frigging nice place. If I ever visit US, I'll be sure to swing by your area so you can take me there


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn I thought it was only in the US that the media is trying to dumb everything down.




No, I think that's pretty global. That's not the only example I could give, but that one got my heart-rate jump today 

EDIT: I'd be almost able to forgive it, if they'd use that only in the headline and a "real word" in the article itself. But no, it keeps going about "Samurai-swords" along the whole page. Not once does it even mention the word "Katana"...


----------



## Relique du Madde

That reminds me..  a while ago some guy was killed at the Scientologist Center in Hollywood.  If I remember the news story correctly he was swinging... get ready... "a samurai-sword" and the security guard felt his life was in danger and opened fire.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Hmm... I might have to take some reading for a while. I think I have at least half of Tallarn's newer SH unread too...




Woo! Please read! And leave comments so that my players will believe that people are actually reading it! 

Morning, Hive. Just.


----------



## Blackrat

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Woo! Please read! And leave comments so that my players will believe that people are actually reading it!
> 
> Morning, Hive. Just.




Oh, it's not enough that I comment here is it? Oh, well, have to remember to comment there too then .


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> ARGHHH!!! I hate hate hate it when the newspapers use stupid words meant to make them easier for common people to understand. "Manslaughter with a Samurai-sword!" Yes, that is a Katana he used, and yes those were historically used by the Samurai, but "Samurai-sword" is not a real word. It's a "KATANA" or simply a "SWORD". How hard can it be to spell?
> 
> Damn. Needed to vent the steam there. Rant over




Had your coffee yet?


----------



## megamania

I used to be highly active in Story Hour but stopped because of the lack of comments from people.  Folks only wanted to talk about 3-4 SH and ignore the rest.


Sucks.  I thourghly enjoyed doing them but with no support the effort involved began to be too much.

Now I work on them and I fizz out within 4-10 segments because of lack of interaction.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Good morning hive. Or I guess afternoon, since I guess well....it is after...noon.
> 
> Had a weird dream. I dreamt I went up to the North Pole and asked Santa to be one of his helpers until he had to retire, turns out he already needed a replacement. I used the magic of Christmas to bring joy to those who had none, those who were in troubling times and even my sister managed to follow me and saw me transform into Santa. She wanted my nephew to sit on my lap. He and I shared a long hug and then my sister took him home.
> 
> Not sure what this was supposed to mean. Then again, I did go to bed right after watching Sanctuary.




Watching too much The Santa Clause maybe....?

Weird but break it down.  Dreams have meaning (often hidden and cryptic)

1) Holiday season thus Santa as a theme

2) You have always cared for others over yourself

3) Often you wish you could do more for others than you do

4) Love the nephew and always want to "wow" him

5) Play that satanic mind warping "game" called Dungeons & Dragons 

I wouldn't beat yourself up for this one.  I wish my dreams revealed a better version of myself.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:


> Oh, it's not enough that I comment here is it? Oh, well, have to remember to comment there too then .




Hah, comment wherever you like. But like mega said, it's really nice if you leave comments on people's SH's when you read them. I know it gives me a warm tingly happy glow when I see someone has enjoyed something I've written.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:


> Been doing a rather large speck of cleaning. At least now I can walk over to my desk without having to take rather large steps. Thats a good thing, especially when you're holding a rather large cup of coffee in your hand(s).
> 
> So, not necessarily enjoying my weekend, but at least I feel relaxed.




Relaxed is good.

I wish it only took me one day to clean the hobby room.  I'm mostly there after several weekends and a few morning.   The room is usable again anyway.


----------



## Blackrat

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Hah, comment wherever you like. But like mega said, it's really nice if you leave comments on people's SH's when you read them. I know it gives me a warm tingly happy glow when I see someone has enjoyed something I've written.




Oh, I know this. It's that human thing, what's it called... Wait, wait, don't tell me... Emotions? Yeah, that's what it was called, right? Highly inefficient. We Borg don't have those.



Yeah, I'll try to remember that .


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> The first volume included everything before season of mists.  So yeah... it was a disturbing read.  At  least everything that happens from the start of Season of Mists isn't as sanity draining.




It clearly marked the series as a mature readers book.  But as disturbing as it seemed it seemed to work.  Some writers would've done that very differently and with a different artist it would have been more about the sex and violence than the story.



Relique du Madde said:


> The larger editions are too heavy.  I like Holding the books up as I read them but then my arms get too tired due to the size of those volumes.




That and I like eating cheetos and not worrying about it.  Hardcovers cost so much more that I fret about getting them dirty / to read them.   Paperbacks are meant to be read over and over.

I have the first edition paperback of Watchmen.  I've read it cover to cover about 20 times and have leant it out to others on several occations.  It is intact but has tears, cuts, smudges and obvious signs of use.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Oh, I know this. It's that human thing, what's it called... Wait, wait, don't tell me... Emotions? Yeah, that's what it was called, right? Highly inefficient. We Borg don't have those.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll try to remember that .




Me.... I'm not a borg.


I am one of the few
the proud
the terminators

Sometimes I feel that cold and want to just go around and destroy everything as I wipe out the one person that has caused me the most grief.

So what has Frued got to say about that?

Take two aspirin and call in the morning?


----------



## megamania

ssampier said:


> Hi there hive, long-time lurker, occasional poster.
> 
> I made a decent stew tonight with sausage, potatoes, and tomatoes; very simple, but very filling. After dinner I saw Despereaux. I enjoyed it, but clearly a kid's movie.
> 
> Tomorrow is work again. I have been off work for 2 weeks; working for schools rocks. It's hard going back though.
> 
> *leaves some stew in the hive before heading off to bed*




Thankyou for the stew.  I wonder if any is left?

Sometimes I wonder what would have happened if things worked out and I had become a teacher.  Vacations (of which you do lesson plans / work on Masters) come often and you never worry about school delays and the such with work.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> You got to admit that Despereaux's dystopian subtext helped make it very enjoyable.




The kids want to see this movie.   Money isn't there just now.  Maybe next weekend or the next.


----------



## megamania

Knightfall1972 said:


> It's been a looong time since I've updated Realmsian Dragonstar. I'm hoping to and at least two or three more over the next week or so but don't quote me on that.




I still have the notes of what happened in Siberys Seven.  1/2 of the team becomes possible lliving zombies and the remaining members need to find the antidote.... and quickly.

Go to Kim Elderich's home, learn more about where his money comes from and deal with invaders in his home.

Go south and get caught up in the slave trade in Darguun.

and so on........   Odd mix of characters which makes it fun.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> Me.... I'm not a borg.
> 
> I am one of the few
> the proud
> the terminators
> 
> Sometimes I feel that cold and want to just go around and destroy everything as I wipe out the one person that has caused me the most grief.




Ron Paul?


----------



## megamania

Don't know him.


Lately I'm in a hold position mode.

Hatred usually aimed at a person(s) at one of my two full time jobs.   I am certain this lack of sleep has nothing to do with my aggression.


----------



## megamania

How goes things in London Mr. Freeman?

Here in Vermont we have ice.   Lots and lots of ice.  We had rain that froze overnight sometime after midnight (when I got home from work).   School delays on my one morning off in the week.  ehh.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

megamania said:


> How goes things in London Mr. Freeman?
> 
> Here in Vermont we have ice.   Lots and lots of ice.  We had rain that froze overnight sometime after midnight (when I got home from work).   School delays on my one morning off in the week.  ehh.




I have a headcold, although it's getting better, slowly. And the office has finally warmed back up after the Xmas break.

I am, however, clearing up after other people's work mistakes which makes me a bit cross. Still, a smile, a "no problem" and just getting on with it does wonders for your score on the "Office politics" chart...


----------



## Ginnel

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I have a headcold, although it's getting better, slowly. And the office has finally warmed back up after the Xmas break.
> 
> I am, however, clearing up after other people's work mistakes which makes me a bit cross. Still, a smile, a "no problem" and just getting on with it does wonders for your score on the "Office politics" chart...




Try bringing in cakes/cookies into the office on a Friday that works wonders too as long as no ones expecting it that is 

just get a couple of boxes in Sainsbury's 2 for £3.50 and your laughing 

I recommend the caramel slices and the flapjacks myself


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> Try bringing in cakes/cookies into the office on a Friday that works wonders too as long as no ones expecting it that is
> 
> just get a couple of boxes in Sainsbury's 2 for £3.50 and your laughing
> 
> I recommend the caramel slices and the flapjacks myself




There's a whole waist-line issue with extra cakes and cookies though. I'm not the healthiest eater at the best of times - I don't want to make it any worse!


----------



## Ginnel

Mathew_Freeman said:


> There's a whole waist-line issue with extra cakes and cookies though. I'm not the healthiest eater at the best of times - I don't want to make it any worse!



But thats the beauty of it the rest of the office eats most of them and you get one or two, not enough to have an impact and you get to eat that fresh cake joy without the rest being wasted as its earning you brownie (ba dum tssch!) points


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, the couple of times people have brought in treats, they all went missing VERY quickly.  Although if you bring in food and everyone gets stomach problems from it, people will tend to avoid eating what you bring in [this actually happened once; I'm going to assume that the person had it in the fridge much longer than the one day she claimed or it hadn't been in the fridge at all...]


----------



## megamania

We had an employee at the factory whom baked a bake or desert for everyone on the shift on their birthdays.  To top it off she was a very good cook.

We had all sorts of things made-

standard cake w/frosting
strawberry shortcake
blueberry shortcake
"mud pudding" or "dirt pudding"  chocolate pudding, crushed oreos, coolwhip and other stuff   tasty
icecream cakes
cream rolls

she did a bit of everything.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> Yeah, the couple of times people have brought in treats, they all went missing VERY quickly.  Although if you bring in food and everyone gets stomach problems from it, people will tend to avoid eating what you bring in [this actually happened once; I'm going to assume that the person had it in the fridge much longer than the one day she claimed or it hadn't been in the fridge at all...]




AHHHH!


----------



## megamania

Mathew_Freeman said:


> I have a headcold, although it's getting better, slowly. And the office has finally warmed back up after the Xmas break.
> 
> I am, however, clearing up after other people's work mistakes which makes me a bit cross. Still, a smile, a "no problem" and just getting on with it does wonders for your score on the "Office politics" chart...




I have the start of a head cold now.

My "fix other people's mistakes" was last week.  Resulted in someone getting fired which I feel bad about but it was just a case of when.  She only arrived to work 1/2 the time and screwed up things badly in that time.


----------



## megamania

I'm seeing and enjoying a lot of Darksun love on general currently.   Even if it will be 4e I would buy it.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Goodnight, Hive!


----------



## Ginnel

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Goodnight, Hive!



 I've always been wondering about this, since your in England its 17:00 now thats not a goodnight time.

Is it a case of you only access the Hive at work or do you work shifts and you sleep now? sorry about the questions just curious


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> I've always been wondering about this, since your in England its 17:00 now thats not a goodnight time.
> 
> Is it a case of you only access the Hive at work or do you work shifts and you sleep now? sorry about the questions just curious




I think he gains access from work only.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> I think he gains access from work only.



Oh, I think he has internet all the time.

But he only deigns to spend time with us when he is chained to his desk.  The rest of the time he has better things to do than Hive.  *sniff*  


Speaking of missing people. . .

Oi!  Rev!  Rabid Fox is missing a bar fight!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I've spent a rather large portion of my day listening to my mothers rantings and working on Tale cosmology.

I managed to finish up a diagram of the inner planes. Made it using MS Paint, MS Word & Gimp. Yay for gimps ability to create JPGs w/o lowering picture quality!

[sblock=TotTS Inner Planes Overview]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]Tell me what you think.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hey Knightfall and everyone else who uses Campaign Cartiagraph, I have a question:  Can you import images into CC?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rev, are the locations of energy planes fixed as in the Positive Energy plane only boarders  the planes adjacent to it or  is that inner loop free spinning and is able to touch any of the elemental planes and any time?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey Knightfall and everyone else who uses Campaign Cartiagraph, I have a question:  Can you import images into CC?




I've asked this question before myself, and I'm pretty sure the answer is no.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Rev, are the locations of energy planes fixed as in the Positive Energy plane only boarders  the planes adjacent to it or  is that inner loop free spinning and is able to touch any of the elemental planes and any time?




They're fixed. However the para-elemental chaos has all sorts of elemental stuff everywhere.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Reveille said:


> They're fixed. However the para-elemental chaos has all sorts of elemental stuff everywhere.




Interesting choice considering that the negative energy planes touch the plane of air and the positive energy plane touches the plane of water.  It seems to suggest that the world seems to have a lot of strong destructive wind related events and that water related weather events are not as severe since the plane of water is connected to the positive energy plane. Or maybe even that water destructive qualities is still beneficial (since it's needed for lfe).

Or at least that is how I interpret that planer setup.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Interesting choice considering that the negative energy planes touch the plane of air and the positive energy plane touches the plane of water.  It seems to suggest that the world seems to have a lot of strong destructive wind related events and that water related weather events are not as severe since the plane of water is connected to the positive energy plane. Or maybe even that water destructive qualities is still beneficial (since it's needed for lfe).
> 
> Or at least that is how I interpret that planer setup.




You're not far off in your thinking. The sky realms aren't usettled. Mythallars were discovered millenis ago. Mythallars combined with Move Mountain created the first flying sky cities The sky realms contain more danger than land realms as monsters have learned to adapt to take advantage of the sky cities. Thats not to say that the sky cities aren't undefended though.

Water, I see it more as a source of life than destruction. I see air as more of a force of erosion than water in the Tale.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*wonders where the [black]rat is*


----------



## Relique du Madde

I think it's hiding.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> I think it's hiding.




I hope I haven't offended it. 

Going over some basics for my character. I think my 'puter burped out that file.

Relique will you allow Machine Empathy (variant of Animal Empathy)?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


> I managed to finish up a diagram of the inner planes. Made it using MS Paint, MS Word & Gimp. Yay for gimps ability to create JPGs w/o lowering picture quality!




I see you fell in love with GIMP too . I said it was awesome program


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> I think it's hiding.




Sleeping actually. So yeah, hiding in the bed . Free day and all that


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Sleeping actually. So yeah, hiding in the bed . Free day and all that




Sound like my schedule lately. In bed at 4am up by 1pm.  

'Nite hive!


----------



## Ginnel

*Runs around the hive stomping on the canvas holding a plank of wood in one hand above his head as the crowd chants "U.S.A..U.S.A..U.S.A" and then shouts out Hooooeeeee!!!*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Ginnel said:


> I've always been wondering about this, since your in England its 17:00 now thats not a goodnight time.
> 
> Is it a case of you only access the Hive at work or do you work shifts and you sleep now? sorry about the questions just curious




Morning, Hive!

To answer the question, yes, I only tend to access the internet at work because once I'm at home I tend to want to spend the time with my partner!

5pm is when I go home from work.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Mathew_Freeman said:


> 5pm is when I go home from work.



Ah, that explains a lot! 

By the way: I'm visiting my parents in Germany... and well, snow - everywhere! 10 cm high! For the last two days! I haven't seen such a winter in the middle of a city for ages!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Ginnel

Ahh  cheers for the answer 

Just had a migraine not a major one a bit of a white flash which went away and a small headache and queezy feeling in the stomach, ah well nothing to complain about really


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oi.  I fell asleep while reading Sandman.  The family guy was on TV (the radio was also on) and then I dreaming that Seth Green was guest hosting Coast to Coast and was calling all the callers jack asses.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

So, family drama today. Ack.

Partner's brother being a dick and it's such a long-standing pattern that it causes really deep wounds sometimes.

And at the same time I'm supposed to be working out what we're doing for our anniversary - get this - because I volunteered.  Hah!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Quiet in the Hive today.


----------



## Ginnel

Its a slow news day 

I'm playing through Neverwinter Nights 2 at the moment got it bought for me for Christmas.

Playing my Druid (I play druids or bards in these games) at the moment after the promising start a reasonably corny and neat tutorial in the village, I've done some fighting and went to a tavern on my travels for what some roleplay some scene setting some trading maybe? Nope its a computer game so its an excuse for some fights and a new companion. 

At least the dwarf seems to be a Monk


----------



## hafrogman

I love the NWN2 engine.  But I can't stand to play the game.
The companions they give you start out annoying, and then they just get worse and worse and worse.

What I wouldn't give to go through the game with the party from the tutorial.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ginnel said:


> At least the dwarf seems to be a Monk




Nope...he WANTS to be a monk. You are now the shepherd on his path of monkeydom. 

PS: He's awesome, either way. Though a wee bit stubborn.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Saying goodnight now, as it's close to leaving time.


----------



## hafrogman

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Saying goodnight now, as it's close to leaving time.



*waves bye bye*

Bye bye Sooty, bye bye.


----------



## Dog Moon

Monkey, monkey!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mathew_Freeman said:


> Saying goodnight now, as it's close to leaving time.




Closing time, you don't have to go home but you can't stay here!


*it only occurs to me how bad that could sound.  please not that the words are song lyrics*


----------



## megamania

allo.

Thought I would pop in before this thread is closed and another begins tonight.

Wonderful weather we are expecting for tonight and the morning here in Vermont-  4-6 inches of snow then ice and rain mix.   sigh....  Greenhouse effect needs to speed up by another 25 degrees then remain in neutral so that we have mild winters and NO ice storms. 

Later.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> *waves bye bye*
> 
> Bye bye Sooty, bye bye.



Woot! another idea TV  How do you Americans know about Sooty?


----------



## Ginnel

I wouldn't mind summoning the next one actually I know I haven't even been here a year but


----------



## Relique du Madde

*yawns* Afternoon everyone.    I gotta finish rev's character going through his character sheet and trimming his skills will take a bit.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Woot! another idea TV  How do you Americans know about Sooty?




What';s sooty?


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> Woot! another idea TV  How do you Americans know about Sooty?



Who's American?  

Really, pretty much all I know of Sooty is jokes from 'Three of a Kind', an 80's something sketch comedy show with Tracy Ulman, David Copperfield (not that one) and Lenny Henry.

In one scene they had Sooty burst out of a guy's chest (in an Alien parody) and then they did the wave bye bye bit.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> What's sooty?



Click at your own risk.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Uhm... that bear has red eyes...  it's the dEVIL!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Uhm... that bear has red eyes...  it's the DEVIL!



I told you it was at your own risk.

The hafrogman posting society accepts no responsability for souls lost as a result of following off-site links or as a result of reading any jokes written by the poster 'hafrogman'.

...

I wonder if we can summarize Nocture and Fox's other techy abilities into 10 points.  Then we can just slap a generic lvl6 wolverine clone on for the rest of the abilities.  I'll bet there's an X-23 on atomicthinktank somewhere.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> I wonder if we can summarize Nocture and Fox's other techy abilities into 10 points.  Then we can just slap a generic lvl6 wolverine clone on for the rest of the abilities.  I'll bet there's an X-23 on atomicthinktank somewhere.




Check out what I posted and compare  and compare yet again.

She's well on her way towards becoming X-23's  smart techy clone. If she's raised to a higher power level and given more points Rabid Fox vs. X-23 would be an interesting battle (especially once Nocternia is upgraded with weapon enhancements).


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, I looked around, everyone's X23 is PL9 or 10.  I guess poor Rabid Fox will have to wait to challenge her.

. . .

You ever wonder what it would be like to be a third tier superhero in a world where powers are really common?  I don't mean truly bottom rung like Mystery Men or such, Super. . . just not very.

*"So, what are your powers?"*
_"Well, I'm faster than a speeding bullet."_
*"So. . . what, Mach 2 or so?  Meh, nothing special there, then."*
_"Um. . . oh.  I'm also more powerful than a locomotive."_
*"Diesel or Steam?"*
_"Er. . . steam, I guess?"_
*"Riiiiiight. . . . . Anything else?"*
_"I can leap tall buildings in a single bound!"_
*"WHAT?!  You can't even fly?  Why am I wasting my time here!?"*


----------



## Relique du Madde

It would suck ehich is part of the reason why the game's world has so few well known heros and why it's assumed why there are few heros/villians with pls over 10 (or at least few that make themselves known).


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, there's always a problem when there's the all seeing, all powerful guy watching out over everyone.  Sort of like how scry and teleport can ruin a D&D game, Superhero games have their own worries.

Still, for this one it's the premise that's so great.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Have you ever read through that one Superman is a **** website?  It's pretty much all images from siver and bronze age superman comics which depict Superman as being a ****.  

For some reason, if the Movie version of Superman was real I would totally see him geting burnt out on saving everyone all the time and him deciding to treat people like crap.  

"Superman help!  My car won't start."
*"What Jimmy Olson?  Your car's engine froze over?  Don't worry I"ll heat it up for you!" *
*Superman heat rays on the car's engine until it melts.*
"Superman why?!?"
*"Buy a hybrid you pansy!"*
*Woosh*


----------



## hafrogman

I do love that website something fierce.

Although I think the corruption of the innocent is my favorite part.


----------



## Ginnel

I saw Sooty live as well in primary school


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> I saw Sooty live as well in primary school



Wow.

...

Just, wow.


----------



## ssampier

Relique du Madde said:


> You got to admit that Despereaux's dystopian subtext helped make it very enjoyable.




Interesting. What part is dystopic? spoilers 



Spoiler



The rat warren, the mouse homes, or the kingdom where it does not rain


?

The leader rat kept reminding me of Anton Ego (Peter O'Toole) from _Ratatouille_. It's not him, though, I looked online.



megamania said:


> Thankyou for the stew.  I wonder if any is left?
> 
> Sometimes I wonder what would have happened if things worked out and I had become a teacher.  Vacations (of which you do lesson plans / work on Masters) come often and you never worry about school delays and the such with work.




Sorry, I left some in the hive, but Reveille ate it all.

As for teaching, I am a techie, not a teacher. The good teachers work their butt off for their salaries. The not-so-good teachers, well I don't want to get political (Hint: they are paid roughly the same salary).


----------



## Dog Moon

Spiders, spiders!


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> Hey Knightfall and everyone else who uses Campaign Cartiagraph, I have a question:  Can you import images into CC?






Reveille said:


> I've asked this question before myself, and I'm pretty sure the answer is no.



Actually, you can import images into Campaign Cartographer but it doesn't work very well. Also, the image is imported as a single file, so if you are trying to import a hand-drawn cartography map into the program in hopes of manipulating it, you shouldn't bother.

It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

KF, did you get my PM?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Knightfall1972 said:


> Actually, you can import images into Campaign Cartographer but it doesn't work very well. Also, the image is imported as a single file, so if you are trying to import a hand-drawn cartography map into the program in hopes of manipulating it, you shouldn't bother.
> 
> It doesn't work that way.




I was thinking of drawing over it and then deleting the hand drawn map.


----------



## Relique du Madde

ssampier said:


> Interesting. What part is dystopic? spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The rat warren, the mouse homes, or the kingdom where it does not rain
> 
> 
> ?




[sblock=Why I thought it was Dystopic]
All three.

The kindgom because how two cruel laws (one actually beneficial) ended up depriving the villagers of a necessity based commodity (soup) and then unknowingly brought a petulance on the people.

The mouse city because of how even though it's a mouse "utopia" the villagers are being indoctrinated into forced obedience where those who defies the law (by being free thinkers) are banished.

The rat village is basically a society of murlocs where lawless anarchy reigns supreme and is encouraged by a tyrannical despot. under 

[/sblock]


> As for teaching, I am a techie, not a teacher. The good teachers work their butt off for their salaries. The not-so-good teachers, well I don't want to get political (Hint: they are paid roughly the same salary).




The funny thing is one of the restaurant's hostess's is doing an essay/speech about why California should not cut the budget for higher education, and she came to the conclusion that she's thankful that I'm not a high school student in her class.  The reason is basically because of what you pointed as well as other reasons.


----------



## Blackrat

Ack! Someone let the Demodand Dentist brew the coffee again ... Now I gotta brew another pot...


----------



## Relique du Madde

But I thought burnt tar coffee tasted good.


----------



## Blackrat

Apparently, so do the dentists around here ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

T minus 49 posts until a new hive is needed. I bestow the rights to create a new hive to Dog Moon when the time is right.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> But I thought burnt tar coffee tasted good.




I beg to differ.


----------



## Relique du Madde

But what if Dogmoon isn't around when the stars are right?  Then who get's the honor?  And if that person isn't around who get's the honor then?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> But what if Dogmoon isn't around when the stars are right?  Then who get's the honor?  And if that person isn't around who get's the honor then?




I call dibs!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmm...    What if Blackrat is on lunchbreak?  Who then?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I call dibs!




If Dog Moon isn't around, then Relique gets the rights.  If his connection putzes out, then we'll just have to wait till it takes. 

Blarat you and I are much more old-school hivers than Relique, he could use a(nother) hive in his name. Sorry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Hmm...    What if Blackrat is on lunchbreak?  Who then?






Reveille said:


> If Dog Moon isn't around, then Relique gets the rights.  If his connection putzes out, then we'll just have to wait till it takes.
> 
> Blarat you and I are much more old-school hivers than Relique, he could use a(nother) hive in his name. Sorry.




See my reply above.


----------



## Blackrat

But I have this cool idea... Then again, it was done already with a non-Hive thread not long ago, so it's kinda moot point now


----------



## Relique du Madde

::Thinks:: Has Matt made any hives?


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> KF, did you get my PM?



Yep.


----------



## Knightfall

Relique du Madde said:


> I was thinking of drawing over it and then deleting the hand drawn map.



Yep. That can work. I did that for some maps based on the Skyrealms of Jorune RPG.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Yep.




Excellent.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Yep. That can work. I did that for some maps based on the Skyrealms of Jorune RPG.




You did? Cool. You mind emailing those to me? I'd love to take a gander.


----------



## Blackrat

Puts fingertips together.
[mr. Burns]


Reveille said:


> Excellent.



[/mr. Burns]


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> You did? Cool. You mind emailing those to me? I'd love to take a gander.



Hmm, I can't seem to find the one I know I did for sure. I think it was lost the last time I redid my operating system. 

I know I did it, however. I still have the image that I imported into CC2. ???  ???


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Hmm, I can't seem to find the one I know I did for sure. I think it was lost the last time I redid my operating system.




Having a computer that is 7 years old and having strange complications I'm finding it prudent to back everything up on my external HDD or flash drive. I use my flash drive if it is a document I need quick access to or is a work in progress.

Thanks for the map. I hope I can find Jorune for cheap. Its been on my want list for a while now.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Thanks for the map. I hope I can find Jorune for cheap. Its been on my want list for a while now.



You do know about the Skyrealms of Jorune yahoo group, right? (I'm assuming you do.)

jorune : Skyrealms of Jorune Yahoo Group

There is a lot of information about the setting on that group. It used to have spam problems many years ago, but I took it over and cleaned it up. It runs fairly smoothly now. I rarely need to intervene anymore.

Here's a couple of other important Jorune links...

Return to Jorune

Jorune - according to sholari James


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> You do know about the Skyrealms of Jorune yahoo group, right? (I'm assuming you do.)
> 
> jorune : Skyrealms of Jorune Yahoo Group




Actually I didn't. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> Actually I didn't. Thanks for the link.



You're welcome.

I've been into Jorune for some time now. I had the Second Edition boxed set at one point but got rid of it because I couldn't get my friends interested in the game!  I've been kicking myself ever since. Still, there is A LOT of fan material on the Internet, and I keep hoping that I'll find the 2E boxed set again.


----------



## Blackrat

I'm feeling sad that I sold my WEG Star Wars book long ago. It is one of the few RPG books I've ever sold and now I miss it .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> I'm feeling sad that I sold my WEG Star Wars book long ago. It is one of the few RPG books I've ever sold and now I miss it .




I gave my WEG Revised Star Wars book to my best friend. I can't believe how much I miss it now. I've made a resolution to never get rid of any more rpg books, no matter how little use they get.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Glances at his WEG Star Wars books and whistles*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> *Glances at his WEG Star Wars books and whistles*


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:


>




[Teal'c]Indeed[/Teal'c]


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> I gave my WEG Revised Star Wars book to my best friend. I can't believe how much I miss it now. I've made a resolution to never get rid of any more rpg books, no matter how little use they get.



I have a few RPG books that are on sitting on the chopping block right now. I'm going to likely get rid of my Freeport: The City of Adventure hardcover since I now have the Pirates Guide to Freeport and the d20 Freeport Companion. (It just arrived! Woohoo! )

I think I'm also done hanging on to Dungeoncraft and the Monster's Handbook from FFG. Dungeoncraft is okay, but Dungeonscape is better, IMO. FFG's Monster's Handbook was one of my favorite d20 books, originally, but I find I don't really have any use for it. The other monster books I own are way better!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> [Teal'c]Indeed[/Teal'c]




Blackrat and Reveille doubleteam Relique!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> I have a few RPG books that are on sitting on the chopping block right now. I'm goinig to likely get rid of my Freeport: The City of Adventure hardcover since I now have the Pirates Guide to Freeport and the d20 Freeport Companion. (It just arrived! Woohoo! )
> 
> I think I'm also done hanging on to Dungeoncraft and the Monster's Handbook from FFG. Dungeoncraft is okay, but Dungeonscape is better, IMO. FFG's Monster's Handbook was one of my favorite d20 books, originally, but I find I don't really have any use for it. The other monster books I own are way better!




 I'll pay for the shipping of those books!

Drop me an email if you wish to discuss payment.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Not in the face not in the face!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Relique du Madde said:


> Not in the face not in the face!




Ka-POW!


----------



## Knightfall

Reveille said:


> I'll pay for the shipping of those books!
> 
> Drop me an email if you wish to discuss payment.



More than likely I'll use them as trade bait at Whyte Knight. The owner gives a higher value for books if customers trade rather than sell. It's a good way for me to get one or two books I've been thinking about buying but haven't yet.

Plus, it supports my local gaming community, which gets pissed on by a lot by locals who complain about paying for retail prices. I don't have that problem at Whyte Knight. The owner gives me preferred service since I buy stuff there all the time. Basically, I don't have to pay the tax on most occasions.


----------



## Knightfall

Anyway, I'm out of here for tonight. Take care, Hive!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> More than likely I'll use them as trade bait at Whyte Knight. The owner gives a higher value for books if customers trade rather than sell. It's a good way for me to get one or two books I've been thinking about buying but haven't yet.
> 
> Plus, it supports my local gaming community, which gets pissed on by a lot by locals who complain about paying for retail prices. I don't have that problem at Whyte Knight. The owner gives me preferred service since I buy stuff there all the time. Basically, I don't have to pay the tax on most occasions.




Okay. I hope I can at least find Deungoncraft at a decent price.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knightfall1972 said:


> Anyway, I'm out of here for tonight. Take care, Hive!




G'nite! I'm audi too. Need to finish cleaning my room before toddling off to bed.


----------



## Relique du Madde

0.o  ....  So violent...


----------



## Ginnel

*Gets out his summoning equipment, which seems to consist of an fm radio, a Banana split, a my first magic trick box set and the Cthulu 1st edition rule books*


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Relique du Madde said:


> ::Thinks:: Has Matt made any hives?




Not for a long, long time. And I forgot to check how many posts we have left in this one today.

Morning, hive!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Just checked. 13 to go, now, after this post.


----------



## Ginnel

nuts thought I dibs'd this a few pages before you lot started talking about it  ah well I suppose I can wait till another time before I get my first one 

*looks at his unused summoning kit*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> nuts thought I dibs'd this a few pages before you lot started talking about it  ah well I suppose I can wait till another time before I get my first one
> 
> *looks at his unused summoning kit*




Besides of which, I already gave props to Relique.

 Though it looks like he's offline right now.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Does this mean I just have to post to get us closer to 1,000 posts?


----------



## Ginnel

Mustrum!!! *plays air guitar Bill and Ted stylee*


----------



## Blackrat

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Does this mean I just have to post to get us closer to 1,000 posts?




Possibly. But one post isn't going to change anything.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> Possibly. But one post isn't going to change anything.




 You can say that again.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Possibly. But one post isn't going to change anything.



Aha but one post can be the pebble which initiates the gigantic avalanche of posts!

*looks at the radio and banana split*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> Aha but one post can be the pebble which initiates the gigantic avalanche of posts!
> 
> *looks at the radio and banana split*




What banana split?


----------



## Ginnel

So I've been thinking since I've got this Hive summoning kit lying about and all and no one else gifted with the responsibility is around maybe I could, I dunno use that kit to summon a Hive?

I mean I've been practicing and everything!

*looks with puppy dog eyes*

EDIT the banana split first turned up in post 986 its in my summoning kit


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> So I've been thinking since I've got this Hive summoning kit lying about and all and no one else gifted with the responsibility is around maybe I could, I dunno use that kit to summon a Hive?
> 
> I mean I've been practicing and everything!
> 
> *looks with puppy dog eyes*




Okay, its all yours.

If anyone else posts a new hive, I'll pound 'em with my adamantium knuckles.


----------



## Blackrat

You know we don't really need to wait to the exact 1000 before starting up a new one. *pokes ginnel between the ribs*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:


> You know we don't really need to wait to the exact 1000 before starting up a new one. *pokes ginnel between the ribs*




Hey now, dontcha go pokin'. Its rude.

My grandfather used to poke me all the time. I hated it.

When I started pokin' him back is when he stopped pokin' me.


----------



## Ginnel

that was cutting it close, ouch that tickles.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/off-to...248215-case-hive-break-glass.html#post4616261

Well this should work


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Missed my chance again, then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ginnel said:


> that was cutting it close, ouch that tickles.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/off-to...248215-case-hive-break-glass.html#post4616261
> 
> Well this should work




Congrats on the new hive Ginnel.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> You know we don't really need to wait to the exact 1000 before starting up a new one. *pokes ginnel between the ribs*




That would be cheating. Tsk Tsk...


----------



## Dog Moon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> That would be cheating. Tsk Tsk...




Naw.  I don't think they'd be really upset if we went to like 1010 posts.  That's not going to break the EnWorld.  Break the EnWorld, oh noes!


----------

